# The person below me (TPBM)



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 27, 2006)

It's some idea of a game i found on the internet, you ask a person a question like 
"the person below me is an Asian", then the one who answers gets to ask another question.... example

The person below me bit his *** off


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 27, 2006)

hell no... (then i get to ask my own question)

The person below me is from the US


----------



## R988 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope

The person below is a North Korean spy


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 28, 2006)

Not at all.

The person below is retired military.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 28, 2006)

If you call one hitch in the USMC "retired."






The person below me is a clever chap!


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 28, 2006)

At least I like to think I am somewhat!

The person below me isn't old enough to drive.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah I am
The person below is too young to buy a pint


----------



## timshatz (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't? Better go back to hanging outside liquor stores.

The person below me is left handed


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

nope, right handed

the person below me had a bad day


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wrong. I had an awesome day watching my son play soccer.

The person below me is lonely.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

If u mean lonely as in have no gf, then yes but I'm only 12
If u mean lonely as in no friends, then no

the person below has been jerking off too much


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn right, that's why I've cracked my wrist. I weakened it so much it cracked at work 'n now I'm high on pain killers, and have a wrist brace! 

The person below me pisses in the sink.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 29, 2006)

nah, I do it in the bath instead- much more hygenic
The person below me needs to get off this site for once and find a life


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2006)

At this juncture, Ive had enough of life and the pus*[email protected] crybabies of this planet... Scotty, beam me up...

The person below me loves fat chicks....


----------



## Henk (Jul 29, 2006)

Nope, that is sick man.

The person below me is not who he or she says they are.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 29, 2006)

That's right! I'm actually Inspector Clouseau and you, sir, are under arrest!

The person below picks his nose.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

yup

The person below can suck his own wiener


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 29, 2006)

Why? would you pay to see that looma? No by the way
The person below is posting whilst drunk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

nope, I think i can do suck my own **** but i dont want to cause it's just ****in sick

the person below me has done it to an animal


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 30, 2006)

Not even thought about it, Loomie.

The person below barely scrapes by. Sorry Dude.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Have you guys ever noticed that how everyone of the things loomie posts has to do with man sex? Maybe he gets off from this....

Oh and as to the barely scrapes by, if $4200 to $4400 a month pluss full medical/dental for myself and for the family and my house paid for by my employer is barely scraping by then I guess you are right.

The person below me is really a woman.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope...

There person below me knows nothing about everything...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope my name is not syscom....

The person below me has a big ego.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope I'm not syscom either...

The person below me is in the military


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeap sure am, but not for much longer.

The person below me can blow me....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)

No thanks.

The person below me is older than me...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey now, being 40 isnt that old... I can still kick anybodies *** any day of the week boy.... 

Bushidokan kicks @ss!!!!!

The person below me has crabs...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope deffinatly do not.

The person below me is a meatball...


----------



## timshatz (Jul 30, 2006)

Uhhhhhhh meeeeaaatttbbbbbaaaaaalllllssss.....
That with or without spaghetti?

The person below me gets lost in a walk in closet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope I am not P38 Pilot, sorry....

The person below me talks to much ****.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope, not syscom. 

The person below me wishes he wasn't lame.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 31, 2006)

no, I am lame on purpose

the person below me uses an optical mouse


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

nope...

the person below me wishes they never find themselves in that position in real life


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope, cos that would mean you are the dominant one in the relationship, and we all know that isnt true...

The person below me is harbouring a six year old boy in the boot of their car


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Damn it! You got me.

The person below me finds the smell of their own poop arousing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope not syscom 

The person below thinks that there **** smells like roses...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope not syscom

The person below me is more stubborn than a mule...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

Will you stop thinking im syscom 

The person below me is below me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope...

TPBM is enjoying the syscom threads...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 31, 2006)

No I don't they are frustrating, well some are, some aren't so bad.


TPBM is from France.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2006)

Below you, but not beneath you.

The person below me is secretly seeking an evening jacked up on Viagra.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not that old .....yet but if I have a 20 old bombshell that goes with it bring it on.


TPBM is Hussar's best friend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope sure aint, but he is not a bad guy, atleast not anymore.

TPBM is very annoying.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 31, 2006)

What do you mean I'm annoying, I'm not annoying, I'm SPECIAL. Everybody says so...

The person below me is the runt of the litter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

Im the only one of the litter.

TBPM secretly wants to join in with lancs trip to the field with sheep in.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

no way man, i heard they were just rumours anyway 

tpbm is me......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

i most citainly am!

TPBM is a spammer.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Not as much as you or CC...

TPBM loves sheep...


----------



## timshatz (Jul 31, 2006)

But strictly as a friend...

TPBM has big tits.


----------



## Henk (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope,but would love someone with them to be here now.

TPBM never had a girlfriend before.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 1, 2006)

nearly, but I'm only 12 so i have an excuse

the person below me is a racist


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

not as such, i just have strong views sometimes.........

TPBM is happy to be there


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

No I am at work, so I am not happy to be here.

TPBM has never seen Female Genitalia since they were born.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 1, 2006)

i have seen

the person below thinks he is syscom


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

I am! He's my alter ego, and I argue with myself to just make me look like I've got all the facts. 'Cos no one else is stupid enough to argue with facts.

TPBM is a homosapien.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

I am! He's my alter ego, and I argue with myself to just make me look like I've got all the facts. 'Cos no one else is stupid enough to argue with facts.

TPBM is a homosapien.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 1, 2006)

oops, double post
yes i am a homosapien

TPBM has been stabbed once


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes I have. 

TPBM is a ****tard.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Nope

TPBM is from an Enthnic Minority


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be in 15 years time. 

TPBM should just accept he's wrong.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Not syscom...

TPBM knows they are right but some people just can't accept that...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes! 

TPBM is a student, that should get drunk more often.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep!

TPBM gets drunk often as it is...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Aye. 

TPBM wants to screw someone in his class.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

A few of them aren't bad...

TPBM has screwed someone in their class...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 1, 2006)

no, it's an all guys school with some fags, that would be sick

the person below me takes a bath once every other week


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

How did you know!? Naw I shower every day, sometimes twice.

TPBM smells no matter how many times they shower.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Its glandular! 

TPBM thought the shower head was a telephone when they first saw one.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2006)

Which is why I ended up talking to the plummer for 5 hours

TPBM looks at the sun and says "Ooooohhhhh, bright, reeeeaaalllll bright, ooooooohhhh"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

I dont, most page 3 models are probably pretty dumb.

TPBM put breast implants on their christmas list last year.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, just the implants but not installed. They look nice on the wall!

The person below farts too much.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

i most cirtainly do not.......

TPBM is just a figment of their own imagination........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn right I am, only a genius like me could think up someone so perfect as...me 

TPBM wants to work at David S Smith packaging


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

it might come to that after a whole day of people saying no when i asked for a job 

TPBM is about to walk through my door with a duck taped to their head


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2006)

A duck?! I'm still working on the sheep.

TPBM spends far to much time drunk and not enough time fornicating


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

i don't spend any time doing either, although i'm glad there's someone to take the heat off over the whole sheep issue 

TPBM has had sexual thoughts about the person that delivers their milk?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Nope

TPBM spends to much time doing not very little...


----------



## Henk (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup, how did you know....

TPBM get drunk to much and then cheat on his girlfriend or wife.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 2, 2006)

no i only occasionally get drunk and no girlfriend or wife

TPBM likes french bombers


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Definitely not.

TPBM thinks if it is made by the US it is the best...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

not syscom 

TPBM thinks if it's made by the UK it's the best


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Pffffft bullshit, Italy all the way...


TPBM had to call the Fire Brigade when they got their weenie stuck in a vacuum cleaner during an experimental masturbation session...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey, now that's a novel idea that I hadn't thought of, and with the wife preggers, it has merit!

TPBM believes that women should be obscene and not heard.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

given the cultural group to which the current object of my desire belongs i really am in no place to say 

TPBM has been to Cornwall...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

...while forced at gunpoint and as a punshment for raping and murdering several thousand people.


TPBM is in denial about "de Nile"


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope

TPBM is obsessed with a country he has no connection to...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah I do quite like Finland actually.

TPBM enjoys being frisked at the airport.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

no, because i don't speak like a black man..........

TPBM invited Shakespeare into their house for a drink because he couldn't drink in his local, after all, he was bard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

i was actually replying to CC's one about de nile but as it happens it almost still fits


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope (and bad joke to go with it...).

TPBM really prefers cars to aeroplanes...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn straight I do, love of my life....

TPBM wants me naked with cream over my body.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

it was a great joke  and no, i'm not a big fan of cars........

TPBM is eating a pizza, meaning we would have something else in common......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

stop replying so damn quick, it's not good for the site with all 3 of us on


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Fine ill leave you and youre new lover to chat it oveer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

i was actually hinting to gnomey  no doubt the shame of his inability to choose a suitable substance to balast the nose of a model P-38 will make him leave in shame.........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope I have no problems with it, anything is better than filling it with Nitrogen and Oxygen which it what it is like now...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 2, 2006)

tpbm makes snap togethers. In 1/32nd scale no less.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 3, 2006)

no, i do 1/48 and 1/72 kits, not snap-ons

TPBM did it to an inanimate object


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2006)

i most cirtainly have not 

TPBM has slept with a member of their partner's family


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 4, 2006)

No, that's ing!
TPBM is drunkl whilst posting


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

no i only get drunk on new year (i throw up)

TPBM has no life, no job, no girlfriend/wife


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok on the Girlfriend part ok, but jobless no, and no live part that would be a nope.

TPBM love Barney the Purple Dinosour.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, my daughter does, does that count?

TPBM actually understands the Teletubbie language.


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

No. lol Looma do know what they say? lol lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if looma puts all these sexual things like sex with inanimate objects on here to see if anyone else does them because he actually does do them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats just wrong looma, thats just wrong....


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Ha ha ha.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

never........

TPBM has a... umm, laptop


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

No, I wish I had.

TPBM has no WW2 books of his own at all.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

i have tons, mostly aircraft......

TPBM's model wooden cow isn't as cool as mine.........


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

No, I do not make wooden models of beef I eat it.

TPBM do not know where Namibia is.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Is wrong (it is north of S. Africa and used to be German South-west Africa until the British took it over after WW1...)

TPBM Doesn't know the Capital of Tanzania...


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes I do, The capital of Tanzania is Dodoma in the southern part of the country.

TPBM does not know what Djibouti is.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

It is a country in Africa between Ethopia and the Red Sea

TPBM doesn't know the Capital of Madagascar (let alone spell it right).


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes I do it is Antananarivo.

TPBM does not know who Paul Kruger was and head of what he was.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Either a nazi boss or a horror star.
TPBM is from the US.


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Nope he was the ruler of the Boer state of Transvaal until his death.

No I am not from the US.

TPBM hates milk.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Quite exact.
TPBM likes sweets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM has a 5th grade education.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nope. Graduated Magna Cum Laude with a Baccalaureate of Science in Electrical Engineering.

TPBM only wishes they had the fortitude to take an advanced Linear Equations course and hope to pass


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Graduated Magna Cum Laude


Sounds like some weird porn site...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2006)

I wish it had been that fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2006)

Nope not interested in that subject at all.

The person below me wishes they could take a whole aircraft apart, inspect it and put it back together and really know what they are doing....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

*YES!*

TPBM dislikes this thread because its just another way to spam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

No, I didslike it because I have to keep trying to think of new TPBM's and failing 

TPBM is complaining because this post doesnt have a fact to deny. Which is rather an irony considering it is one...dont ya think?


----------



## timshatz (Aug 7, 2006)

TPBM thinks TPAM (the person above me) spends far too much time thinking about his posts and should probably do some productive like chase women...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wrong. I'm just disappointed that CC has not added to the MP3, WMA upload thread.

TPBM paints their toenails.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

Is wrong

TPBM likes to wear make-up.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Wrong. I'm just disappointed that CC has not added to the MP3, WMA upload thread.
> 
> TPBM paints their toenails.



Yes I do Gnomey...

Wow, im like, honoured  I guess ill have to upload some more stuff then...

TPBM....gets kicks from EU legislations? Well I dont know


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

**** yeah 

TPBM has run out of things to say...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2006)

TPBM is not a member of any public groups.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

umm... that's what it says on my profile 

TPBM thinks that the US makes the best of everything


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2006)

no, as it happens i don't 

TPBM has been in a pub brawl.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

Havent been in a real pub, let alone a pub brawl

TPBM thinks crunchy tacos are mexican food


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

nope....

TPBM loves George Wanker Bush!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope

TPBM knows I am running out of things to say...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2006)

i think we all are  

TPBM has something plugged into all their USB ports and they have a USB hub.......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Is right (not using the hub at the moment though only need the 6 on the PC atm)...

TPBM hates Itunes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah, most things assosiated with the IPod series suck, good in theory but very unreliable.......

TPBM really needs to get out more.........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Not really, going away on holiday tomorrow 

TPBM needs a break..


----------



## Clave (Aug 8, 2006)

You got that right....  

TPBM Secretly wants to rule the World


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes but not secretly 

TPBM has all those dodgy pictures of me on their bedroom wall.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Not lanc

TPBM likes President Putin...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't stand him.

TPBM is overeating on regular basis.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I am...

TPBM wants to give me some ideas for TPBM's


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Would if I could...

TPBM needs more ideas...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I do. My participation in this thread is becoming stale.

TPBM covets the neighbors wife.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn! How do you know?!

TPBM has a very spotty back.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

As in black spots? Nah.

TPBM runs a forum that mirrors this one.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope

TPBM wouldn't like a log where the man in the quotes/jokes thread got a log..


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oof. Not sure I can even decipher that one.

TPBM likes Boy George.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

_"Karma, karma, karma, karma, karma, chameleeeeoooon..."_ 

Not freakin' likely. 

The person below me sh*ts his pants everytime he sneezes.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 9, 2006)

nope,

TPBM thinks that the Japanese are still their enemies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

yes, they're slowly breaking us down by selling us cheap TV sets that keep breaking so we keep buying more, making us loose money to fund their underground war preparations..........

TPBM can play a musical instrument.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 9, 2006)

yup, a flute

TPBM hates this thread


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2006)

yes, it's one of the stupidiest here ever (only except for CC's threads...).

TPBM eats ****... I mean _cheeseburgers._


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2006)

You got me.

TPBM needs to fix their refrigerator.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

no.....

TPBM has a secret Westlife fettish.......


----------



## Twitch (Aug 9, 2006)

If you mean like cowboys and westerns stuff, yeah.

TPBM would choke the life outta someone who just killed their pal in combat.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2006)

You [email protected]%#ing got that right. And lord help them if it was a member of my family.

TPBM wishes more females visited this forum.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Always.

TPBM thinks a toilet brush is for combing his beard.


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope, not you.

TPBM love Tony Blair.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, like some the Bush bashers on this site, I don't dislike Mr. Blair.

TPBM thinks he's worldly enough to evaluate this planet's leaders, but has only recently (last 5 years) sported pubes. [Yeah I'm talking to all of you who read this but won't post waiting for someone else to break the chain]


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 10, 2006)

no, I'm still a ****in kid

TPBM loves to spam


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Depends on my actual mood.

TPBM secretly loves Barbara Streissand.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 10, 2006)

no, i just watched the episode on that site u found, 'Mecha Streisand'

TPBM thinks Wal-Mart sucks


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, all market-chains suck.

TPBM eats his snoozes.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2006)

Nope

TPBM won't be stuck in an airport because of the current crisis.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Only if flying to London.

TPBM smokes crack.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2006)

Never have, never will.

TPBM was sexually molested by his headmaster.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 12, 2006)

hell no, my school is run by priests

TPBM thinks hes old


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

nope 

TPBM is drinking a coke....


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

I am always drinking soda. The Coke's in the cooler, and I'm actually drinking a Diet Pepsi Jazz Strawberries Cream right now. The Coke is next...

TPBM has never fired a weapon...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

fired a few, do a little lamping sometimes.........

TPBM is a member of a book club.......


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

Yep - Military Book Club - no surprise, eh?

TPBM has Saturday off (today)...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

if i'm not out on the farm then yeah.........

TPBM wishes they could tell their boss where to go........


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

Damn skippy!

TPBM has actually told their boss (former boss?) where to go!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

never had a boss as such......

The American below me can't "handle" a "stick shift"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

I keep telling you I'm Canadian, and I can handle my stick just fine. 

TPBM loves Ted Nugent.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

not a frigging clue who he is 

TPBM has bought a woman flowers?


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

All the better to stay in the wife's good graces, so damn right I have...

TPBM is on more than one set of forums at the same time...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> not a frigging clue who he is


He's awesome.
Ted Nugent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gotta love Wikipedia. They have just about everything. 


More than one forum? Sometimes.

TPBM wears purple a lot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

Nope, this is the only forum that I am a member of....no wait that is a lie. I am a member of a gaming forum because someone there is making me a siggy, but I dont post there.

TPBM has never had a woman to buy flowers for.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

Ooops sorry I did not see that you had posted allready.

Nope I dont wear purple. I wear lots of black, when I am not wearing camoflage of OD Green.

TPBM wears lots of pink.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

LOL! I don't even own anything pink, LOL!!! Liked your last TPBM tho... I'll use it...

TPBM has never had a woman to buy flowers for.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

Only last week I have spent like $5 on flowers for my girl.

TPBM speaks only one language...


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

I admit, I am language challenged, although I can understand minimal Spanish and French, and can count to ten in Vietnamese.

TPBM native language is not English...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

it is indeed, none of that American-English rubbish either 

TPBM gets a newspaper everyday.........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

Yup.

TPBM is farting very often


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Admittedly yes. Though I do prefer the silent but violent variety.

TPBM plays soccer (futbol) on occasions.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes.

TPBM plays ice hockey on occasions. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

never in my life 

TPBM has lots of pictures of family and friends around the house...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

A few.

TPBM is a Freemason.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, a Jewish one... We often make matza from Christian virgin blood in our lodge... 

TPBM admires Jacques Chirac.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

Nope. I'm from Nova Scotia, not Québec.

TPBM often dresses sheep in human clothing just for kicks. Sort of a hobby.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

Waited for The Lanc to answer up on this one, but Ill have to accept on his behalf....

TPBM thinks that all UFO's are just metal discs thrown up in the air...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Do you believe in visitors? I myslef believe in life existence outside the Earth but I'm doubtful to all that Area 51 crap...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

I have witnessed something that cannot be explained by modern science, so yes, I believe....

And something is going on at Area 51...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

*Hell, what did you see?* I myslef saw twice in my life something very strange but I'm not sure if it couldn't be explained by science.
Maybe you can start an UFO Thread for this... I'm very interested, please keep telling.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 14, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I have witnessed something that cannot be explained by modern science, so yes, I believe....



I know what you mean, I saw lanc washing his hands once...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2006)

oh very good  but to get this back on track..........

TPBM once spent 24 hours solid on the internet/computer......


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 14, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Waited for The Lanc to answer up on this one, but Ill have to accept on his behalf....
> 
> TPBM thinks that all UFO's are just metal discs thrown up in the air...



So Who started the UFO thread?

TPBM wishes they lived with their parents.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

you didn't reply to mine ***** 

and i _do_ live with my parents.........

TPBM had a dream last night.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

wow b1tch is filtered


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

I think im right in saying that everyone has a dream every night, but we only seem to remember a few of them...So based on that yes I did...The last dream I can remember is where me, Martyn and Calum were doing door gunnery in a sliver plated Huey...


TPBM owns a Busted album...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

God forbid no.........

TPBM has arranged all their CDs into alphabetical order at some point in their life........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

Nope, I have a specail cd rack for good cds though...I have like 100 cds though it would take too long 

TPBM is touching themself as they read this thread...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

i had my hand on my chin i have however removed it to type.......

TPBM is having an IM conversation......


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually, posting is as close as I come to IMs...

Man, this thread would sure work better in the TPBM would say yes instead of no. Everyone says no, but blah blah blah....

Oh well. I'll not complain about it, since it's pretty funny anyway.

TPBM thinks that the US Navy could whip the US Air Force in a fight...


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2006)

I do if the battlefield is in the mid Pacific 1,000+ miles from nearest landfall!
TPBM wishes he had a beer right now


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Try every day.

TPBM wipes his arse with sandpaper.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey, its cheaper than exfoliation gels 

TPBM secretly acts out dogfights with their plastic model kits...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

TPBM eats with his feet.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

... and occasionally gets a mouth fungus...

TPBM once slipped his pinky into the butthole of a kitten...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

You shoulda heard that sucker screech! 

TPBM has aspirations of being a shark whisperer.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 16, 2006)

Well most sharks can only here loud noise so id just said F**k it and stuck my pinky in its butt and found a Nova Scotia license plate  

TPBM once successfully masterbated to "The Veiw"


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

nope, nothing comes out yet cause im still a kid
and WTF is "the view"?

TPBM masturb8s in front of his PC


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2006)

he didn't actually just say that did he  

and no, far too public 

TPBM just gave away their last rolo? what; i wouldn't think of anything else.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

they dont sell that here

TPBM doesnt know how their parents knew that they werent not gay


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

Errrmm...yes...you've confused me 


TPBM dresses up in their mum's/wifes/sisters clothes when no-one else is home...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

There's no women that live in this house, so I can't. But I certainly would if I could ! 

TPBM wishes he had the power to nuke France.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

What would be the point, it couldnt get any smellier and dirtier and run down than it is now...

TPBM has an imaginary friend...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

The idea of nuking the place would be crumble the buildings, because France is a wonderful country. It's just full of French. Do a low-radiation blast and we can inhabit it in 30 years.

And no I don't have an imaginary friend, I'm real alright! (I wonder how many people will get that). 

TPBM smells like stale piss, only on sundays.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2006)

Nope.

TPBM is an emo...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe I am... 

TPBM has a burberry hat...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 16, 2006)

No I dont, purple and yellow lakers hat for me!

TPBM has stanky feet breath.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 16, 2006)

Nope I have stinky ciggarette breath though.

TPBM once saw his grandmother in the shower


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

Just long enough to pull the Alberta plate out of her a*s with my pinky finger. God, it was nasty! Traumatizing! 

TPBM has a flea fetish.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 17, 2006)

No fleas in Alberta just ticks

the person below me once ate his neighbors s**t


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 17, 2006)

no

TPBM thinks there should be more yes in this thread than no


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't care...

TPBM have never been to Germany.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2006)

never even leaft the country  although i did go to Wales once, does that count 

TPBM has recently found a very ammusing alternative use for ice..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 17, 2006)

I have actually, recently learned how to freeze it... 


TPBM's best piece of advice they've ever had is to Beware The Jubjub Bird and Shun The Frumious Bandersnatch...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2006)

No

TPBM used to/does blow their old models up.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually I never got into that but know other who I have assisted doing it!

TPBM just farted.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> TPBM used to/does blow their old models up.


Yes, exactly... 



Twitch said:


> TPBM just farted.




TPBM just shitted in his trousers...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 17, 2006)

I nor admit or deny

TPBM was once referred to as a drama queen


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

What?! *WHAAAAT?!* Oh for - That is absolute bullshit, man! No way! Y'hear me man?! No way! Not a chance! Never! Never, never, never, never, never, never! Never ever! No!

The person below me is the person below me.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The idea of nuking the place would be crumble the buildings, because France is a wonderful country. It's just full of French.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 17, 2006)

TPBM is John Denver's #1 fan and should be shot


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank Gaaaaaaawwwwwwd I'm a country boy! 

The person below me is...umm...still the person below me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

and proud of it...

TPBM has a picture of them looking even more stupid than the one of me with the John Lennon glasses.........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 18, 2006)

I was saying to myself maybe I should skip this one a wait for the next but now im thinking I can deny i have a picture of me that is stupid, wether or not you beleive it doesnt matter because youll never 

TPBM is not from Novia Scotia


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 18, 2006)

No never been there, but would like to see it. Canada is beautiful.

TPBM thinks someone is watching them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

no, but i couldn't blame them if they were.........

TPBM lied to their boss today.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, cos im my own boss. Damn, I just lied to myself... 


TPBM has spent more than half an hour on the toilet today (for excretion purposes only, does not include any bishop beating...)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

I shouldn't have eaten all of those berries last night I guess.
But brother, it felt gooooooooood. 

TPBM farts the national anthem every morning, in D major.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 18, 2006)

no

TPBM is a fag


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

I only smoke 'em.

TPBM farts the national anthem every morning in _F minor_. 



BTW looma, try answering yes for once. Bull's right, it's funnier that way. Just play along.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 19, 2006)

Its true, its my only musical talent aside from the singing into the saxophone

TPBM once chewed through his As**ole through his prostate and colon RIGHT OUTSIDE THE TOP OF HIS HEAD


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

That one right there made absoulutely no fu*kin sense.... Chewed through his @sshole???

TPBM once dated Madonna, but her cooch smelled so bad, he dumped her...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes. Well, I do normally have a very high tolerance of smells ... hell, I smell bad, so I have to deal with that everyday. But Madonna ... old and smelly ... couldn't deal with going anywhere near her regions. And it was all wrinkly ... down ... there. 

TPBM sings every song from the musical version of Planet of the Apes while on the toilet.


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

Never seen it.

TPBM is so stupid he flunked primary school.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> TPBM once dated Madonna, but her cooch smelled so bad, he dumped her...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 20, 2006)

Henk said:


> Never seen it.
> 
> TPBM is so stupid he flunked primary school.


yeah sure i did, thats why I'm graduating to high school in the same school i flunked in

TPBM likes to stick hois foot up random people's asses


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 21, 2006)

Is a Luftwaffe fan.......


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2006)

I am a Luftwaffe fan!





TPBM is picking his nose right now.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 21, 2006)

Why yes I am................There...................just put a booger on your screen!!! 

Oh crap, that won't show up on yours! Where's the booger-flicking smiley?

TPBM used to eat the boogers as a kid (or still does if your still a kid)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 21, 2006)

Not right now... 

TPBM is a smoker.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2006)

Only on rare occasions and with a pipe or cigar. However, I hate the taste the next morning.

TPBM likes 1/72nd scale, because it allows them to pretend with their Matchbox and HO scale trains.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, I love 1/72nd's.

TPBM... TPBM...  TPBM will be above someone else!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2006)

In my solopsist world, I'm above everybody else. 'Course Les will never agree to that.

TPBM will post a better "TPBM" than Pisis did above.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2006)

damn straight i will, and here it comes...

TPBM ate a cheese based product today?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, along with herring. 

TPBM doesn't know which squadron had _"We Fight To Rebuild" _ as its motto.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

RAF 310 (Czech) Squadron. (Ah, Google.  )

TPBM's real name is Tarquin Fin-tim-lin-bin-whin-bim-lim-bus-stop-F'tang-F'tang-Olé-Biscuitbarrel.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 21, 2006)

Got a problem with that, @sshole?

TPBM doesn't know what I have in my pocket. Yeah, google that ONE!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll just take a wild stab and saaaaaaaaaay...lint.

TPBM is someone besides me who see's western Canadians for the wannabe easterners that they are.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope, as I write this I have a packet of Wrigley's Extra Spearmint SugarFree Gum, and my hand. Which is currently not fondling my testicles - yet. And ... I think just that way, Wayne... only on sundays though, right before the pub quiz.

TPBM doesn't know his foot from his face.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll leave that one for our old buddy hussars.

Take it away, Alberta boy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

> TPBM doesn't know what I have in my pocket. Yeah, google that ONE!


There's a Wocket in My Pocket! Dr. Seuss's Book of Ridiculous Rhymes


----------



## Twitch (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that a rocket in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?

TPBM remembers the last time he drank too much and puked up.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, it was my going-away at Pope.

TPBM has never been drunk enough to puke...


----------



## Delusional (Aug 22, 2006)

Not true. Rum makes me puke every time.

TPBM would vote for Hillary Clinton in a presidential election.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 22, 2006)

No, I support the more conscervative ways, if Laura Bush was running thats another story

TPBM sings Boy George in the shower.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2006)

Not a friggin chance. Rather I'm singin' Audioslave - Bring em Back Alive. Thankyou, Les!!

TPBM wishes they had a killer home stereo (not some IPOD MP3 player piece of sh*t) for maximum enjoyment of killer bands like Audioslave.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually i have both, its a huge speaker system that I can hook my ipod into, its pretty cool, I dont have to go through the trouble of constanly change the CD turner when im sick of the music

TPBM, is going to be a tire buster when he grows up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Stompin' Tom Connors, man! WOOOOOOO, YYEEEAAAHHHH!!! 

...or...not.

TPBM loves the taste of his own phlegm. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 22, 2006)

mmmm
TPBM punches babies for fun


----------



## Delusional (Aug 22, 2006)

Only during leap years.

TPBM has a secret crush on Les.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2006)

:fist: Damn, today is not a day to accuse me of that. With those killer uploads of Audioslave...okay to save Les face, I do not have a crush on him. Besides, it will probably wear off tomorrow.

TPBM loves to make homosexual accusations of other forum members as a means of suppressing his own shortcomings.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey!! 
How the hell did you ever find ou...Oh riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, it's a game. A-heh-heh, yeah it's just a joke, right. Ah, good one. Good one.




Oh yeah, TPBM smokes like a chimney.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2006)

Dang Skimmer...you were quick on the draw. Sorry to F up the thread.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think that I've answered that one before. Not a smoker except an occasional cigar or pipe.

TPBM has knobby knees.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 23, 2006)

Not really, but i have been called a knob before

TPBM is my b**ch, because he is TPBM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)

No Hussars is my ***** actually....

TPBM is like Hussars and my *****.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 23, 2006)

Get with the gangsta slang dog! It's beeaach!

TPBM thinks his boss is a weiner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)

Sometimes.

TPBM has not seen female genitalia since they were born.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 23, 2006)

Im a born again christian does that count?

TPBM, thinks Star Wars is based on a True Story


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2006)

It is, the Bible.  

TPBM wishes he could suck his own ***.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2006)

Now PlanD that's not nice.

TPBM dreams of scenarios where his models were at his command.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

I most certainly wish my model 911 Turbo were driveable! What's wrong with that?

The person below me once tried to sell rubbers to a monk.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats how i discovered the monk was a jew

TPBM once made a minature parachute for his toy soldier out of a tampon


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

You lie, I used a condom.



Better elasticity. 


TPBM has blue balls.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 24, 2006)

Correct i smacked my finger with a hammer (by accident) while building a guest bedroom in the basement

TPBM is a novia scotian


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 24, 2006)

sure i am
Nova Scotia, Manila, Philippines

TPBM wants to **** himself


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

What? What **** stands for? 

TPBM has a stinky breath.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 24, 2006)

it is f*uck
no, i use listerine

TPBM likes to suck things


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

No.

TPBM loves Italian couisine.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes....

TPBM enjoys watching the 'fights' between the n00bs...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 24, 2006)

Not necessarily, but im glad its not me anymore

TPBM learned to read from a "how to read" book


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 24, 2006)

no

TPBM likes to drink the fluid in LCD monitors


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 25, 2006)

No more of a Mercury guy myself

TPBM thought Filthy Sanchez was a Mexican Gang nickname


----------



## Twitch (Aug 29, 2006)

Actually I thought it was an adult cartoon version of Speedy Gonzales.

TPBM is daydreaming at work right now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont have a work 

TPBM still hasnt found the tiny camera I put in their bathroom...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 29, 2006)

I did but I already sold it, man. 

TPBM has a hairy arsehole...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 29, 2006)

no but I have a hairy @sshole

TPBM, still hasnt figured out what the other term for pearl necklace refers too


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2006)

Must have something to do with Elmer's glue 

TPBM loves fart jokes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2006)

Definately, everyone knows flatulence is funny 

TPBM once got arrested for going through the window of their own house because they locked themself out


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2006)

Have done it before but wasn't arrested...

TPBM got mistaken for someone else and were apprehended...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope but i got arrested for tackling a cab driver, (I mistook him for UBL and got sued  ) 

TPBM is ummmmmmmmmm? Nonskimmer?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 2, 2006)

yup, I just hacked looma's account lol
just kidding

TPBM prefers to have an Xbox 360 rather than a PS3


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 2, 2006)

True. ps3 is too expensive.

TPBM loves the ****.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 2, 2006)

**** = rooster


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 4, 2006)

I prefer my rooster to be more on the buffalo side, and cut into pieces, then dipped in hot sauce!!!

TPBM doesn't eat chicken!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 4, 2006)

Bullseye, i dont eat chicken, that chicken flu got me sh*tting bullets, (figuratively)

TPBM once superglued his hand to his own face.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 4, 2006)

See, here's the thing. There was a hand involved ... and superglue ... and the rest is just too horrible to articulate.

TPBM once tipped a good-looking waiter/waitress more than 50%.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah on a 2.00 order.

TPBM doesnt know what Articulate means


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

sure i do, when a tic decides to join a northerner's flea circuis but doesn't arrive on time the owner would say "our tic, yer late" 

TPBM actually found that mildly ammusing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

No, for starters its completely irrational. Why would a tick be joining a flea circus? You should have thought it through 

TPBM was amused by it until I pointed out that fault, and now wants to stab themself in the face with a pick axe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

nope, it's still freaking funny 

TPBM thinks CC's being a pedant.........


----------



## Twitch (Sep 5, 2006)

True but it IS something to ponder.

TPBM keeps trying to pee up a rope!


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 5, 2006)

Being in the US Military and trying to accomplish any sort of change is EXACTLY like trying to pee up a rope!!!

TPBM has urinated on an electric fence...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, didnt know it was electric though... 

TPBM has urinated on an electric fence, and then done it again at a later date because they enjoyed the feeling.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2006)

No I only did it once...

TPBM touches electic fences because they like being shocked by them...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 6, 2006)

There are few electric fences in this ****ed third world craphole

TPBM has put alligator clips on their balz


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 6, 2006)

Not on the nut itself, but it wouldn't hurt on the skin anyway... or the ear or the nose or the....

TPBM keeps posting %^(* in this thread that no one can answer with a yes (don't all y'all reply at once...)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes.

TPBM is a narcissist who continually corrects others for his sole attention.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 7, 2006)

THANK YOU THERES ONE FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! But im usually wrong though 

TPBM Has seen the old british cat food commercial "p*ssy in a can"


----------



## Twitch (Sep 7, 2006)

Actually I haven't but what a novel idea....in oh so many ways.8) 

TPBM believes in Santa Claus


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 8, 2006)

I do, i shot that fat f**k he kept repeatedly calling me a ho, over and over again til I snapped

TPBM beleives in the Easter Bunny


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 8, 2006)

No, he's not a rabbit.

TPBM prints out internet porn to sell to the neighbor kids.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

Naw what a waste of printer paper.

The person below me is a fake.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

nope, i'm all real man 8)

TPBM wishes they were me.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

Great, then I could go the whole way with the emo thing and actually have reasons for cutting myself. 

TPBM secretly pretends to be me.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes. I have a whole wardrobe of womens underthings.

TPBM eats crackers in bed.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2006)

Not very often...

TPBM has dandruff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2006)

> Yes. I have a whole wardrobe of womens underthings.









and no, it's very rarely i have the white stuff in my hair 

TPBM once tried to pass a BB gun off as a real gun for some reason...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope I own real guns, so dont need to...

TPBM secretly wishes they were CC and is also from the same Island Nation!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope but I am from the same Island Nation...

TPBM would rather be in the Navy than the Airforce...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

na, although they do have the coolest songs- sing it with me- "in the navy, you can sail the 7 seas" 

TPBM is under 5"5 tall.........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 10, 2006)

Im actually 6''1, but my mother is 5"3


the person below me, has Tourette Syndrome


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2006)

No-o, I do-on't ha-ave i-it.






TPBM sometimes cheated on their partner.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 10, 2006)

No, sometimes i wish i did.

TPBM, just got dumped, and is in emotional turmoil right now


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah i just took a dump  




TPBM is shorter than me (5'2')


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

Nope I am 5'11"

TPBM is a social reject.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn right I am...

TPBM is taller than me (6'4")


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2006)

I wish....

TPBM didn't know that the English channel has the largest number of wrecks per square mile of any area of water in the world..


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I wish....
> 
> TPBM didn't know that the English channel has the largest number of wrecks per square mile of any area of water in the world..


would've said sable island

TPBM me has one leg shorter then the other


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 12, 2006)

The hell you say, they don't call me tripod for nothing...

TPBM thinks this retarded-*** thread is a complete waste of time and space, since the only reason to read it is to see what crazy crap people type in only to have the person below them answer with a no...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2006)

No. Besides, Lanc owns me and my wardrobe that I use when pretending to be CC.

TPBM keeps posting repetative rants about this thread being a waste of time, but curiously keeps posting.


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 12, 2006)

That would be me!!! This *^*#@! keeps showing up when I hit the new post button...

TPBM has actually answered yes to a post in this thread...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't remember actually...

TPBM doesn't know where their ancestors came from.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2006)

Austria I think...


TPBM's anscestors also come from Austria...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes. No...I'm lying. I just wanted to appease Bullock.

TPBM suffers from hidden penis syndrome.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2006)

No, not reached the age yet 

TPBM wishes everyone wasn't so stupid...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2006)

My God yes i know some very stupid people, some of them, I'm ashamed to say are family members at times they're so stupid it scares me!

TPBM was secretly pleased when their girlfriend insisted you got to see the Full Monty film with them


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 12, 2006)

*^%*^% too slow posting...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes. See there you go Bullock, I did it again.

TPBM thanks the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to till I got over there and found they'd spray painted it green!

TPBM doesn't believe in toilet paper.


----------



## Bullockracing (Sep 13, 2006)

I just wiped my *** with my hand, cuz matt just answered yes twice...

TPBM has scored over 90% on a marksmanship test...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep. I assume you are refering to x-rings.

TPBM sits and spins and spins and sits.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2006)

Jesus. I killed the thread. Must be the bad Karma from inadvertently insulting Pisis and his girlfriend.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2006)

If you're talking about sitting and spinning on my office chair ...wheeee!

TPBM is responsible for global warming


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, cos im so damn hot it causes the whole planet to heat up 

TPBM secretly applied to go on Countdown once.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes. I made it. I was the bloke who stated "I'll have a consonant, a vowel, another vowel, a consonant, and another consonant. Another consonant, a vowel, a consonant and a final consonant, please Carol you ignorant slut."

TPBM does not spend his days watching supercilious gameshows with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Henk (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup, hate that sh*t, not the other stuff though.

TPBM loves to bully people smaller than him.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

there're only 4 people in the year smarter than me and yeah i do give one a hard time, all in jest though 

TPBM had trouble graduating from play school (i believe americans call it kindergarden?)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Only because I kept hitting on the teacher...

TPBM picks there nose and eats it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

i much prefer it when CC eats it.........

TPBM got hit on by one of their teachers.........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually yes. Mrs. Hsu (pronounced "soo"). She had a nasty habit of emphasizing her points with various objects in her hand. I distinctly recall third grade math she hit me on the head with a stapler to correct some agregious fault of mine.

TPBM has a tankless waterheater in their house or flat. And if so, I'm jealous.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know what kind of water heater I have...

TPBM has gotten there *** kicked by a girl.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Never. And how can you NOT know what kind of waterheater you have DerAdler. You can quote all kinds of technical $hit about airplanes, but you don't know how your water heater works? Shame. And by the way, it's probably tankless in the Deutschland.

Howstuffworks "How Water Heaters Work"

TPBM needs wishes they were an engineer.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 21, 2006)

na, i have my degree to be an electrician.

TPBM is in need of an electrician


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes I am. I have an electrical circuit in my living room that I tapped into for outside recepticles (110v). I also hooked up a 60w spot for my flag. The circuit was notorious for tripping the breaker with the vacuum on it. Since my modification it is much worse. For my new circuit I put it on a GFI. Is there a simple fix of just changing the breaker current limit?

TPBM will give me advice that is worth exactly how much I payed for it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

Never trust nobody- there's your advice for the day

TPBM blows for money


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wait a minute! Coming from you that's a trick question and I won't fall for it. Besides, Lanc would just claim to own me again. He's funny that way. But no. I don't play in a band

TPBM did not read the What Annoyed You Today thread


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 22, 2006)

No, because most of them were annoyed by me

TPBM was annoyed by me and posted it on "What Annoyed You Today"


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)

No. But I'll take that into consideration. Most everyone annoys me. I'll add you to the list.

TPBM thinks he's an intellectual, but in actuality is mired in mediocrity.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Never. And how can you NOT know what kind of waterheater you have DerAdler. You can quote all kinds of technical $hit about airplanes, but you don't know how your water heater works? Shame. And by the way, it's probably tankless in the Deutschland.
> 
> Howstuffworks "How Water Heaters Work"
> 
> TPBM needs wishes they were an engineer.





Its not that I dont know how a water heater works, I just dont know what kind we have. I am not living in Germany permenantly. How that I was Honorably discharged from the Army today I am only here until my wife is finished with college and then I am moving to Alaska. Therefore we did not buy a house here in Germany. We are renting a place and it is a 2 story house. My landlord lives on the bottom floor and me and my wife live on the top floor. It is like a normal apartmant though. We have a different entrance from our landlord and dont ever have to see them. In fact in order to get into there place we have to go outside and walk around to other side of the house. 

Anyhow the water heater is in there apartment and I have not bothered to ask what kind it is because frankly I dont care. As long as I have hot water on demand that is all that matters. 

Sorry to make a story out of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> No. But I'll take that into consideration. Most everyone annoys me. I'll add you to the list.
> 
> TPBM thinks he's an intellectual, but in actuality is mired in mediocrity.



Nope never said I was Plato, but I do know a lot about History and aviation expecially Helicopers because that is my job. Oh and I am liscense to fixed them! 

TPBM wishes they knew how to fix aircraft.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes I do. Do you have your A&P from the military? Alaska is certainly a lucrative place to go for aircraft repair. With respect to your water heater, now I understand. But how do you pay your utilities if the landlord gets the bill. You split it? Water free (included in the rent)?

TPBM has never witness the absolutely raw beauty of the state of Alaska. And it is their loss.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Yes I do. Do you have your A&P from the military? Alaska is certainly a lucrative place to go for aircraft repair. With respect to your water heater, now I understand. But how do you pay your utilities if the landlord gets the bill. You split it? Water free (included in the rent)?



Yes I have my A&P, but I did not get it form the military. I went to a FAA testing center in South Carolina and tested out for it.

As for the water heater we have a meter that tells us how much we use.



Matt308 said:


> TPBM has never witness the absolutely raw beauty of the state of Alaska. And it is their loss.



Wrong I have been there and witnessed it. That is why I want to move there for good. I had orders from the Army to be stationed there but they sent me to Iraq instead. To me it is the beautiful place on earth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2006)

uhhh, you didn't set a TPBM


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)

It is a beautiful place.

TPBM does not know what an A&P license is.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, ya got me there I'm afraid.

TPBM is currently sitting there with his pants undone.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Sep 23, 2006)

Naw, I'm not wearing any pants.
BTW, A&P: Airframe and Powerplant mechanics license. Got mine in 1994.

TPBM loves the smell of cheese!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2006)

man I sure do. Especially Manchego.

TPBM now know A&P means Airframe and Powerplant, but still doesn't quite understand. By the way, good for you uhhuh35. You really had to be uhhuh35? Couldn't just be uhhuh? [a story is warranted]


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 23, 2006)

Well i wont be doing my grocery shopping there anymore

TPBM didnt realise another company by the name of A&P is a grocery store franchise


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I did, but irrelevant to the topic.

TPBM wears soiled undies on a regular basis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Naw but I know people that just turned them inside out when we were in the desert because it was kind of hard to get laundry done.

TPBM does that even though they have means to laundry becuase they are just a slob...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

Underwear, eh? Hmmm, interesting concept. 

TPBM wears theirs like a ski mask, and wonders why the eye holes are so big and so far apart.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

So why are they so far apart?

TPBM wears womens thongs as underwear and loves how they ride up there crack...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 24, 2006)

Im more of a cheetah skin speedo type of guy myself

TPBM is a member of this site (i got nothing)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Im more of a cheetah skin speedo type of guy myself


Fag.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Fag.



 

Yeah I'm a member.

TPBM enjoys coffee over tea.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2006)

Coffee is for REAL men, tea is for chicks and English blokes....

TPBM hasnt had a bowl movement in over a week, and is soooooooo full of sh*t that his eyes have turned brown...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

No quite the opposite actually. I $hit so often that only the truth and galaxial wisdom spews forth like the proverbial goose.

TPBM was insulted by Les's English/tea comment. And for the record, I doubt Les cares.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hell no, coffee is the far superior hot drink. Better than anything.

TPBM doesnt like black coffee... (Fag  )


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Good thing I like black coffee.

TPBM thinks crime is a symptom of the rich getting richer.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 26, 2006)

with government officials here, HELL YEAH!

TPBM ****s himself


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

Wait a minute Loomie, that ones been done before! But no, fortunately, that has not occurred in many a moon.

TPBM has a girlfriend who constantly nags.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 26, 2006)

who doesnt 

TPBM is married and wonders what the hell he was thinking


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not married,
and btw, im kind of a homophobe right now and only the fags call me loomie

TPBM is a racist


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you insinuating something, LOOMA? Homaphobia is not turned on and off. If racism is defined as stereotyping people, then yes, just like my racism I guess.

TPBM is a meatball.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 27, 2006)

hell yeah i am a meatball

TPBM is an even bigger meatball


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

After dinner I sure feel like one.

TPBM takes a bath every other day.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont like the idea of souping in my own filth, i shower twice a day, before work and when i get home.

TPBM jerks off in the shower


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 28, 2006)

TPBM is Hot Space's b.i.t.c.h


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2006)

Let's assume that Hot Space's lack of an answer is silent acknowledgement.

No. No. No. How many times do I have you tell you Hot Space? I will not be your *****. You will have to find a top somewhere else.

TPBM wishes they had a job that required travel to distant and exotic places. [fool]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

No I already did that job...Hungary Belgium, Denmark, Norway, France, Bulgaria, Kosovo, Poland, Austria, Italy, Bosnia, Croatia, Serbia, Albania, Macedonia, Romania, Czech, Kuwait, Quatar, Iraq.... Ive had eneogh. Still love to travel though, but on a leasure status not work related status...

TPBM is jealouse they have not left the town they live in...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 1, 2006)

Nope, been to Kosovo,Bosnia,Cyprus, and Afganistan(work), on a leisure basis, i have been to France,Scotland, and All through the norther United States and Alaska.

TPBM wishes i had of stayed in Alaska


----------



## uhhuh35 (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> man I sure do. Especially Manchego.
> 
> TPBM now know A&P means Airframe and Powerplant, but still doesn't quite understand. By the way, good for you uhhuh35. You really had to be uhhuh35? Couldn't just be uhhuh? [a story is warranted]



I was thirty five years old when I got this certain Yahoo! e-mail address and have been using it ever since. 
I'll be forty three next month.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

uhhuh35 said:


> I was thirty five years old when I got this certain Yahoo! e-mail address and have been using it ever since.
> I'll be forty three next month.




Perfect story. I like those.

Yes Hussars, I think that anyone who lives in AK needs to see the real world. Life is not a breathtakingly beautiful as AK. It is much more ugly in the huge cities of the world.

TPBM has one leg shorter than the other.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 3, 2006)

not sure
TPBM was hit by a huge typhoon called Xangsane and had a power outage for 5 days


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 3, 2006)

No, but i got drunk and tripped into a boat trailer, it felt like i had passed out for five days

TPBM, had a similar experience once


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope never got that stupid and that drunk before. Been really drunk but not stupid drunk.

TPBM has never been drunk before...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

I only wish. Would have saved me a lot of grief in my life.

TPBM thinks fishing is about the size of the fish you catch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

Naw there is plenty of fish in the sea than to worry about that...

TPBM wears womens underwear at home...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2006)

Forget about the at home part...More thrilling in public...

TPBM goes commando everyday...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

At some point yeah..

TPBM is contemplating a sex change...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes I am. I'm contemplating changing my lifestyle to include more sex.

TPBM has never hunted a live animal.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 4, 2006)

No, but i once took a sledge hammer to a wounded Jack Rabbits head once

TPBM, is wondering why i had to take such extreme measures to put a wounded animal out of its misery


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2006)

Im not wondering at all, brutally torturing the helpless has an odd satisfaction 

TPBM never pulled the legs of spiders and whatnot when they were a kid...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I did. Mostly Daddy Longlegs.

TPBM harbors deep set feelings for one of their school teachers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I had a crush on one onetime back in junior high. She was hot as hell.

TPBM has the same feelings on the teacher is of the same sex...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 4, 2006)

He was one hot Tranny

TPBM, is unconfortable making homosexual comments


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Not at all. I'm a practicing homophobe. If you are stupid enough to tell me what you do in bed, I consider it fair game. I can't fathom why someone would introduce themselves as "Hi, I'm Billy Bob and I'm gay".

TPBM finds my comments to be utterly offensive.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2006)

no i too don't know why they have to make a big deal about the fact they're gay!

TPBM is having /going to a party this weekend?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope. This is a Futbol (soccer) weekend for my boys. Have a few beers afterwards, but no party.

TPBM buries things in their yard and wishes to tell the Forum about it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2006)

no, i believing burying cirtain dead farm animals is illegal anyway 

TMBM's hair is so long they have their own hairbrush and hair care equiptment.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn right I do...but going to the effort of straightening every day gets tiring after a while...

TPBM has haircare products for other areas not including the head


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a hard time with your response CC now that your avatar has changed.

No. No other haircare products. My hair is regulation.

TPBM has put posters of talented, but entirely unattainable women in their rooms and deposited unmentionable fluids in their sock.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 6, 2006)

not since we just moved into a new house

TPBM is still a virgin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2006)

Nope been getting some before you were even born....

but you most certainly are a virgin looma!

TPBM is laughing there *** off right now at looma saying something like that when looma has not had p***y since p***y had him!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2006)

Jesus Adler. Yes. That is cruel, Man. Never challenge a man's sexual preferences nor his state of virginity. That's just not cool! 

TPBM wishes that Adler were currently dating a midget with a flat head.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

No **** there I was stove piping a midget...

Naw I certainly dont wish I was dating a midget!

TPBM has dated a flat headed midget.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2006)

Alright, I'll come out of the closet. They say those who accuse abuse. Nice place to put your beer though. {No Lanc, you can't own me}

TPBM roams the internet forums seeking people to own.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 7, 2006)

lol Adler!
if u mean own as in PWN3D like in online games, then yes

TPBM thinks that this thread sucks ***


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

No, I like it actually. I find it brings out the real me.

TPBM needs a haircut and prefers male barbers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope growing my hair out.

TPBM has a fear of women...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes. A fear of women in charge.

TPBM shaves their private parts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes I do actually...

TPBM has so much pubic hair that they cant see those above mentioned parts.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm 12 and just starting puberty, what do you think?

TPBM was ed by Adler's TPBM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

You will get over it.

TPBM does not care.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nope. I don't care.

TPBM is shocked that Adler shaves his private parts like a metrosexual porn star.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

No since I the person below you, it does not shock me  Besides I am not metrosexual... 

TPBM is a metrosexual though...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 12, 2006)

you mispelled heterosexual 

TPBM once though Sir Alexander Graham Bell built the Huey


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 12, 2006)

YOU MEAN HE DIDN'T!?!?!

TPBM flunked school


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

still in school  

TPBM doesn't know how to use a computer.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2006)

Nope, I dictate everything to the orphaned child im holding hostage and he types it...

TPBM is wondering how the hell I captured an orphan...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2006)

Same way you got the midget. You know. Lost dog, need help finding him, offers of candy and a special surprise.

TPBM uses powder laundry detergent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Nope cant stand the stuff...

TPBM does not even wash there clothes.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah and we sure still live in trees in the crowded metropolis of manila

TPBM thinks most of South-East Asia really is just rainforest, nice beaches and animals


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Nope dont think that at all, but I am wondering why you said yeah to not washing your clothes.

TPBM is also wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes...

TPBM can't stop thinking about warbirds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Nope I actually have a life..

TPBM does not have a life though.


----------



## Dazed (Oct 14, 2006)

Ya right!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

You admitted to not having a life, sorry to hear that Dazed. So who are you anyhow Daze or Propwas!

TPBM is like me and does not like people with multiple logins because they do funny things....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep...

TPBM is just funny (or at least tries to be)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

I can be sometimes....but I think I am just too serious.

TPBM just cant be taken seriously.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn right...I play so many tricks and jokes on people you just cant believe a word I say 

TPBM has absolutely no sense of humour and hasnt laughed at all in their entire life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Definatly not true, I used to be the class clown in my school days and I still enjoy having a good time.

TPBM has a foot fetish..


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2006)

I like feet, especially on toast. 

TPBM is up too late!


----------



## Chief (Oct 15, 2006)

And loving every minute of it.

TPBM needs to see a Psychologist desperately.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeap I probably do...

TPBM smells like a French man...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2006)

No, I know ive definately washed at least once in the last 17 years...


TPBM is secretly French but too ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2006)

No, not French...Thanx God. However, I do believe your statement is flawed. Being uber-arrogant, true frenchman would never be ashamed to admit such.

TPBM enjoys Coke more than Pepsi.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah I do. 

TPBM likes posting duplicate posts.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2006)

Nope

TPBM is a fan of spam..


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

People! Spam is made from people! And yes I like it. Fried preferably with eggs and toast.

TPBM has never eaten Spam.

[Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam. Lovely Spam!]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2006)

Used to eat in the field while playing war games all the time because it was so easy to cook on the pot belly stove in my tent.

TPBM finds that quite nasty.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

Not at all actually. Spam is self lubricating.

TPBM has never tried Spam Lite [the wonderful reduced calorie Spam!]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2006)

Your right I have not and probably never will. Now that I dont go to the field I have no use for Spam anymore.

TPBM is a very confused person.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes I am. I thought everyone loved Spam.

TPBM does not keep up with their insurance payments.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2006)

Only have travel insurance and that is already paid...

TPBM is obsessed with this thread and people's replies...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

Not really. I can never think of a new TPBM 

TPBM has successfully bought something with fake money..


----------



## Twitch (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes I have! That hotel on Park Place!!

TPBM can belch the alphabet.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nope, but I have always admired people who could since I was a wee boy.

TPBM is color blind.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2006)

No but im near-sighted though

TPBM has excellent vision but cant see his own penis


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

No, unfortunately...








[Don't get excited CC]













I have 20/800 in one eye and 20/1200 or some such coke bottle prescription in the other.

TPBM was hoping I was going to talk about my penis.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, no i only get excited when it comes describing how much an indiduals face looks like a penis, anything elese is just gay 

TPBM, looks like a penis with a little top hat and a dancing cane


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

You got me.

TPBM loves to eat peanuts.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

you must've had fun looking for that picture to use 

and yeah as long as they're slalted...

TPBM is wearing pink..........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

Never. And it was easy to find in the plethora of dildo sites. Just not sure what's going to happen when my wife happens upon my internet history.

TPBM prefers vibrators over dildos.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)

For use on my wife, yes...

TPBM is a dildo.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2006)

Only when I drink too much.

TPBM would pay big money not to have his wife find out about sexual peccadillos his wife enjoys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

My wife is European so she is very open about it and does not care.

TPBM is jealous that they live in a place where most women are prudes and not sexual freaks like in Europe...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ouch. Not really. What you do in your bedroom is your own business. And I like it that way.

TPBM is under 6ft (1.83m) tall. [That's 18hand to you Lanc]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2006)

Your right I am 5ft 11in and happy with that.

TPBM is smaller than that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

nope, a shade over 6ft............

TPBM always uses a penknife..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

Nope...I have a weird morbid fear of knives...

TPBM can now complete their plan to mug me with ease....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2006)

No CC, I'm gonna keep my distance from you until further notice. 

TPBM has been molested.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

Be more specific... 

TPBM is a molester


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2006)

Never. And I rank molesters right below whale sh!t.

TPBM fails to recognize the right of way. [You figure it out]


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2006)

I rarely yeild to pedestrians

TPBM, once got hit by a car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

Nope...

...But the TPBM wishes that they had...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, full of horny beauties.

TPBM has never ridden a motorcycle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Not yet...Been in a sidecar dressed like a Nazi but that doesnt really count 

TPBM failed their driving test 3 times or more.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Let me get this straight CC. You dress up in tutus, dance aerobics for your buds and in your spare time, you like to be driven around in a sidecar dressed as a Nazi. 

No. I did fail once when I moved from Kentucky to Washington State. I had my KY license, but had to get my WA license. I failed, but they can't take your license away. But I had to come back and take the driving portion again. For the record, I was asked to drive down a dead end, stop, back up 10 feet, and then continue forward. I didn't physically turn around in my seat to look backward before I backed up on that deserted lane.

TPBM never drinks plain water.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Why wouldnt I enjoy it...even if I do appear slightly autistic in this clip 


I love plain water...get through 2 litres a day at least....

TPBM Is like me and doesnt like beer...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Boy. Wish I didn't. I couldn't get your quicktime video to play. I got sound, but no video.

TPBM likes beer and regrets the day they ever tried it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Dang...have you tried opening the file with Windows Media or some other program?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

RealOne play worked. I'd goof on you some more if the equipment didn't look so cool. Bet that was quite fun.

TPBM has no idea how fun [and informational] reenactments can be.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Twas rather fun 

I have every idea, some guy I used to be friends with reenacted with Fallschirmjaegar and it sounds like a lot of fun...Perhaps when I have money to get all the equipment ill do something similar...Dont think there are many Italian reenactors in the UK though 

TPBM has been involved in a game of 'soggy biscuit'...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

I wish I new what soggy biscuit meant...or perhaps I don't. Never have.

TPBM will explain what soggy biscuit is and answer CCs question.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

haha, i would tell you but that'd be very incriminating...........

TPBM's wearing a mask........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

Soggy biscuit is where a load of guys jerk off on a biscuit, and the last one to shoot their load on the biscuit has to eat it...Jeez lanc, you need to be more upfront 

Im not wearing a mask...might be soon... 

TPBM has worn a thong thats much too small back to front all day and wondered why it hurts so much.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2006)

Jesus. Where do you guys come up with the crap.  And what kinda circle jerk faggots stand around yanking themselves in front of their buddies. Lordy!

No. My underwear is just fine, thankyou.

TPBM has been tea-bagged.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

Nope but the guy on the bunk below me in AIT got tee bagged...

TPBM enjoys being tee bagged.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't know what tee bagged is. Now tea bagged? That's different. 

And no thanks.

TPBM enjoys dirty sanchez's.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2006)

Thats just ****ing siiiiiiick

TPBM loves a good old Golden Shower every now and than


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I don't know what tee bagged is. Now tea bagged? That's different.



 Oops spelled that one wrong! Damn I have a habit of that. 

Oh and for Hussars, nope I dont like them now, ever or anytime, and have never tried it.

TPBM is laughing there *** off right now because they know Hussars really does get off on the whole getting a golden shower thing.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes in fact I am.

TPBM has paid for sex acts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmm let me think, nope buying her dinner was not paying for it. I dont think it was atleast. 

TPBM has been paid for sex acts.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 27, 2006)

God I wish. Well depending upon who's paying, I guess.

TPBM has not come thru with my US Forces contact.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2006)

no but i came through the Drive-"thru" at the Arby's 

TPBM does not know what a tech 15 patch is


----------



## Twitch (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope, sounds like something a Mac needs.






TPBM reloads his own rounds.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2006)

Why yes I do. Have a couple of Lee presses. Wish I owned a Dillon. Reload 9mm, .380, .45, .38/.357, .308, .30 Carbine, 7.62x39, .30-06 and a few others.

TPBM does not have a clue how reloading works and what tools are involved.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 8, 2006)

Right, i have no idea of the tools involved, but i sort of know how it works....sort of.

TPBM is not a Doctor Who fan


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

No I'm honestly not. Can't seem to get into Dr. Who. A little too campy for me.

TPBM listens to talk radio.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope sure dont, dont really listen to the radio at all.

TPBM still listens to 8 tracks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

No, but a buddy of mine does. He finds some pathetic joy in listening to his music interrupted four times an album and crappy sonics.

TPBM is not familiar with 8-track media.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2006)

No I own several 8 tracks. Dont listen to them, but have them as nostalgia.

TPBM thinks I am crazy for still listening to records.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

No. Records have a warmth that digital media doesn't have. You have to put up with the inherent shortcomings of records (scratches, care, EIA equilization problems, etc), but they can sound really good. Having said that I gave all mine to a buddy. I just didn't have the room to store them any more. And they are friggin heavy!!

TPBM owns a Blue Ray DVD player.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

that technology hasn't been introduced here yet!

TPBM doesn't own a bog standard infra-red DVD player


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah I do, assuming that I know what "bog standard" means.

TPBM uses propane for their cook stove.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Matt them thar Smith Corona typewriters are warmer than PCs too 

But I don't even own a propane camping stove and have natural gas in the city. I just burn down some trees when I camp. Bad side result- forest fire. 

TPBM dated his cousin once.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Pissed me off. Turned out she wasn't my cousin.

TPBM has a side-by-side refridgerator (icebox).


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope

TPBM doesn't have broadband.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I do. Reluctantly. Its the only way that I can enjoy Les' videos of innocent death and destruction.

TPBM is an @ss 95% of the time and a sow the remainder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

I try not to be, but I guess I can be sometimes...

TPBM is an ass 100% of the time which makes me feel better.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

So I'm told.

TPBM needs to rake the leaves from his yard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope I have someone that does that for me. 

TPBM does not have a yard.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

we have a farm yard 

TPBM's so fat they'd collapse after walking 1 yard....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

1 farm yard.

TPBM once ran away from home as a youth.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 9, 2006)

Sort of, to join the USMC.

TPBM will eat turkey till he pukes on Thanksgiving then pass out drinking beer and watching football in front of the TV


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont like Turkey, dont like beer, dont like football, dont have Thanksgiving  So thats a yes then! 

TPBM believes that Santa's helpers are subordinate clauses...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Subordinate elves you DA. 

TPBM opens his Christmas presents on Christmas Eve.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Actually here in Germany, everyone opens there presents on Christmas Eve. Christmas is celebrated on Christmas Eve in Germany. I however open my gifts on Christmas day.

TPBM still believes in Santa...


----------



## Twitch (Nov 10, 2006)

Our family has always opened gift on Christmas eve too...German grandmother!

I DO believe in Bad Santa- as in the movie!

TPBM might be Britney Spears' next husband.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Nope I would not touch her with my friends dick...

TPBM would like to be her soon to be ex husbands, husband.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

God no. Federline is a has been too.

TPBM thinks Britney's eyes are too far apart.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, what a freak...
TPBM secretly wishes he was Britney Spears.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Nope. Too much chaos.

TPBM is betting that Britney will make a come back.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 11, 2006)

With THAT figure...I dont think so!
TPBM knows the Colonel's secret blend of 11 herbs and spices


----------



## Pisis (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, it is special sort of mold...

TPBM drinks floor polish.


----------



## Chief (Nov 11, 2006)

It tastes like watered down milk.

TPBM is wondering why Pisis' avatar is a Pokemon getting the man handled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Not really...

TPBM knows that Chief drinks many more nasty things other than floor polish....kaaaa jizzz chooo.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2006)

Blech! I've nothing further to say about that Adler.

TPBM likes to watch bukake films.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope sure dont actually...

TPBM likes watching scheisse porn


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 14, 2006)

Mmm, who's hungry??
TPBM is a regular extra in scheisse porn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

How did you know that! 

TPBM wishes they were...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 17, 2006)

No way man no way, welllllllllllllllll 

TPBM is ummmmm the person below me


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, and wherever you go, there you are!

TPBM will get coal in his Christmas stocking because he was a very bad boy this year!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah but sometimes bad is good...

TPBM is a goodie never do anything bad or wrong.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

My mind is constantly 'wrong' 

TPBM Is a baddie, never does anything good or nice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Naw I like to be a middle of the road guy when it comes to right and wrong.

TPBM is a necropheliac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep, gotta do it while theyre still warm and twitching!

TPBM once proposed to a sex doll and got refused


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn how did you know that! I dont remember seeing you at the party!

TPBM does not realize how drunk I was when that happened, but somehow the thought of it turns them on.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope

TPBM is always as drunk as Chris was or on the way to being that drunk...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope because I am the TPBY and I am not that drunk that often.

TPBM is drunk way to much.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 19, 2006)

I havnt been drunk in almost a year now, last christmas to be exact.........holy shit im about due for another one


TPBM is under the drinking age


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope and have not been since I was 16.

TPBM is confused now.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 19, 2006)

so...confused...can't....form...proper...sentence....*head explodes*
TPBM has never seen an episode of Monty Python


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

I've seen every [email protected] one and love them all. {Is you wife a go'er, eh?}

TPBM has colitis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Naw but sometimes I wonder if I do....

TPBM has testicular retraction.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Only when I step into the cold shower.

TPBM has droopy balls.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

When its hot...fucking Iraq Hot!!!!

TPBM has no balls...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Not that sad christmas afternoon with the begging lady. 

TPBM has yelled at his wife over a vegetable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Not yet, she is not home from school yet...

TPBM does not realize how pissed off I am right now.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh yeah I do.  Been there. I remember one time I asked my wife to get condensed milk for a casserole I was making. 40 minutes into the process she came home with condensed milk. SWEETENED condensed milk. Boy was I pissed.

TPBM does most of the cooking in the house.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 22, 2006)

Not really, but i can make a mean bowl of 2 minute noodles.

TPBM takes 5 minutes to make two minute noodles.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, got to open the packet, prepare to put them in the microwave etc...

TPBM can't make 2 minute noodles...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah I can, but I choose not to, because I really enjoy cooking and yes I do do a lot of the cooking because my wife comes home later than me because she does not get home from the university till later.

TPBM does not know how to cook at all and that is a shame...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2006)

I can give it a jolly good go, and often get tempted to just experiment with stuf...but id make such a mess.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 23, 2006)

TPBM can't even cook eggs


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nope. I do all the cooking in the house. Its cathartic.

TPBM thinks the US celebration of Thanksgiving has grown into a mass marketing ploy to just go shopping for Christmas early.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

isn't that what all "holidays" and special occasions are about these days?

TPBM doesn't know what a flap jack is....................


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah I do. Quite common in the states.

TPBM does not know what Grits are and how they are made.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2006)

Grits??? Whats a grit???

TPBM once held a toad in his mouth...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

I have put frog legs in my mouth before. Rather tasty but that is not really a toad or what you meant by that.

TPBM eats those little eggs with unhatched chickens in them that come from over there someplace in Asia.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 26, 2006)

Can't say that I have...
TPBM does NOT like chocolate (freak!)


----------



## Chief (Nov 27, 2006)

Naw I just say it to freak/tick people off. Their faces are priceless.

TPBM likes to watch soap opera's while eating bon-bon's


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not hardly. And grits are essentially coarse cornmeal that has been bleached with lye. You typically are served them instead of hashbrowns for breakfast with a little butter on top. A southern delicassy. Not much different than polenta or corn meal mush. [I can hear it now...what is mush] 

TPBM has toe fungus.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 27, 2006)

I dont have toes, so i always give the fungus a piggy back ride

TPBM went to Rum Jungle


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope have not idea what that is.

TPBM will explain "Rum Jungle" to the rest of us morons.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

I think it's an Edmonton gay bar. 

TPBM will no doubt now make a wise-ass remark about gay bars in Halifax.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

No I'll leave that up to Hussars.

TPBM has frequented gay bars on numerous occasions.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey, the free drinks keppa comin'. 

TPBM will now turn to a topic other than faggottiness.


Cool word, eh? I just made it up.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes the topic of proper use of a dictionary. 

TPBM spends entirely too much time on this damn forum because the topics are addicting and the participants for the most part are impressive in their knowledge.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah I do spend to much time on here, but I am only online when my wife is studying or not at home. Besides I am a moderator and am required to roam the halls for delinquents.

TPBM spends to much time on here and has no excuse for doing so.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes and no i dont

TPBM is ummmmmm, i guess i was supposed to make some [email protected] remark about gay bars in halifax im not sure, cant think of anything


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well the answers still no Hussars.

TPBM wonders what these people who post here do all damn day.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Very little no doubt...

TPBM does nothing all day except browse the forums...


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 28, 2006)

Its true...I once knocked out my maths teacher just so I could use his computer to browse these forums.
TPBM is only here for the women and glory


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 29, 2006)

no

TPBM has as many storms as i am having in the country


----------



## Chief (Nov 29, 2006)

Metaphorically speaking, yes.
Literally, it is raining a lot, but that's about it.

TPBM Is terrified of lightning.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2006)

White Lightning yes. It makes chavs even chavvier.


TPBM is scared of getting peanut butter stuck to the roof of their mouth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

as a general rule i try to avoid peanut butter......

TPBM admires their muscles in mirrors.........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Use too. I was a big time gym rat - weight lifter in my earlier days.

TPBM thinks birds are just flying vermin.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

that's no way to speak about women...

TPBM has shot a bird... of either variety


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes I have. But only when flustered.

TPBM rarely cuts their toenails.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2006)

Why cut them, when they get long enough I just rip them down to size...

TPBM cuts their fingernails...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep. Can't even stand a little growth.

TPBM bites their fingernails. {Might as well be picking their nose with thier tongues}


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 30, 2006)

Only cuz my @ss is too hard to reach


TPBM is jealous of someone or something or pitties me because i cant think of anything witty or pretty to say


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

I pitty you but for other reasons.

TPBM pitties Hussars too.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sure why not. A cup of pitty for everyone.

TPBM loves the Christmas season.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2006)

I dont mind it, but when the Christmas season starts in September it begins to lose its magic  Actually most of the time I hate it 

TPBM wants to touch a hallway.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not even sure what you said. Touch a hallway?

TPBM will explain CCs statement.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2006)

No, no-one will explain it. I didnt know what else to put, its just random 

TPBM is contemplating the consequences of touching a hallway,


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

No its obvious it will leave finger smudges. I know. I've seen my boys do it.

TPBM has climbed up the door jambs using his feet to exert leverage. [much to his Mum's chagrine]


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

Hell, I'm glad I did not get that!

TPBM likes to do bum-bum in another man anus.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

No I am not like TPAM (The Person Above Me) 

TPBM is also like the TPAM.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

No thankyou. No coitus in the roitus for me.

TPBM has used Astroglide.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

Once or twice, but in a woman...besides I prefer Trojan Warming Lube...

TPBM is now looking up Trojan Warming Lube on the web.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

No. Pretty self explanatory.

TPBM makes their coffee in a press.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 4, 2006)

Never tried it actually.

TPBM secretly like tanks more than planes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn right, cant beat a good fuel tank...

TPBM would love to have a duel with someone using petrol pump hoses.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm not sure what you are insinuating, CC. Sounds like a personal fetish that you might wish to keep behind closed doors.

TPBM like pink lemonade better than plain lemonade.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 5, 2006)

*slurp* mmm, thats good pink lemonade...*notices people watching* um...ah, you didnt see anything *covers up pink lemonade, and shakes fist*
TBPM has a secret fetish that they wish to be kept secret


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of.

TPBM posted above me and wanted someone else to admit a fetish because psychologically they have a fetish they wish to share.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 6, 2006)

If I told you that I'd have to kill you...(no, I dont.)
TPBM did not watch the last day of the 2nd Match in the Ashes...damn you if you didnt.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm damned. Don't even know if I could have watched it. I don't watch too much TV anyway. Watched some of the Sonics and read books with my youngest son.

TPBM does not like to watch basketball.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Your right I think it is a boring sport.

TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes I do.

TPBM think baseball is even more boring to watch...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

I used too. But now something intrigues me about the behind the scenes strategizing. Kinda like car racing. I used to hate car racing. Now I love it. The engineering and strategizing is what wins the race.

TPBM does not like car racing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Your right, I too dont consider it a sport. I dont think it is stupid, but I would not classify it as a sport and find it rather boring to watch cars drive around in a circle for hours.

TPBM does not like Football (not American Football).


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never watched much of it to give it a chance. Let's see what the next guy says...

TPBM does not like Football (not American Football).


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2006)

I do like it most of the time...

TPBM does not like American Football


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Wrong, I love the sport! Go 49ers!!!!

TPBM is going to make fun of me now for being a 49ers fan...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would. But your guys beat my Seahawks. Resoundingly I might add.

TPBM has a big screen TV to watch their favorite wastes of time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Not really. I considered buying a 42in Flat Screen but desided against it since it would probably be destroyed in the move to Alaska.

TPBM watches too much TV.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

Not me. I bet I watch less the 5 hours a week. Music and radio is another story. And don't ask about how much I'm on the computer between work and play.

TPBM drinks bottled water because their tap water sux.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2006)

Hardly any. Theres nothing good on.

TPBM doesnt even know what a TV is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2006)

I do drink bottled water because the water here in our area has to much Kalk in it. It is safe to drink and does not taste bad or anything just a personal preferance of mine.

TPBM has to drink bottled water not because of a reason like mine but because if they dont they will get the shits...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

No my local water is fairly good. The have recently added chlorine in it and I don't appreciate that, but my filtration system in my refridgerator takes care of that.

TPBM drinks lots of soda pop.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2006)

Not really. I have the odd glass on hot days but I prefer juice or milk as a quick drink. Currently Enjoyinging a whisky...except I just spilt half of it on the keyboard 

TPBM is horrified at the loss of good whisky.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes I would be. Most horrified.

TPBM has a keyboard which contains enough detritus to be an archeology dig.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

Naw I keep mine clean.

TPBM is going to witness me strangeling CC for spilling the whiskey.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2006)

No, Ill close my eyes and wait till im dead 

TPBM is worried that I would find being strangled a turn on...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

A little...

TPBM would like to be stangled...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

is it true that when you're hung by the neck before dying you will sustain an erection and ejaculate before dying?

and no i can think of easier ways to knock one off 

TPBM is knocking one off as we speak


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...Not anymore. 

TPBM just barked out a hot one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

nope

TPBM just gave himself a treat


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Sure did. Cappucino with double shot. [Steady Lanc]

TPBM relies upon local milk delivery instead of store bought.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

that's one of the most abstract innuendos for tossing off i've ever heard 

TPBM has killed a chicken...........


----------



## Twitch (Dec 10, 2006)

Not actually but I've eaten a few!

TPBM would like to be ravaged by the Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well having looked them up, I most certainly would. All of them please.

And Lanc...I truly am having a cappucino. Double shot.

TPBM likes the Pussycat Dolls music.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

No I hate it. They are a cheap made up casting couch band with no talent at all and people only like them because they want to get into there panties...

TPBM wants to get into David Bowies pants.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

No thinks, but I would like to see him perform in a small venue. I like his old stuff from the 70s, but not the Glam Rock look.

TPBM does not like Bowies music.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

Not particularly...But he shares my trait of different colour eyes which has gotta be a good thing...

TPBM also has diffeent colour eyes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

i like most of the more popular stuff.........

TPBM, despite there being one less of them, would rather be ravaged by Girls Aloud and the pussycat dolls...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldnt want to be ravaged by either...

TPBM knows who id rather be ravaged by.


----------



## Chief (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah the girl below.




TPBM is dumb founded by this picture.

"Picture copywrighted by CC."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

IT LIVES! Damn how did you find that? 

TPBM is getting all nostalgic


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Nope, I'm afraid I missed that original post.

TPBM recognizes that CC needs to expand his horizons beyond Amy Lee.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

man alive he must've looked for ages for that pic  

i couldn't care less who CC likes, i'm more worried by who he doesn't like i mean who doesn't think girls aloud are fit!

TPBM is avoiding their wife/partner/significant other..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes I am. Cold you know. Makes intimacy risky.

TPBM is avoiding most everyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Well sort of, I did try and avoid everyone this weekend but my wife. The weather sucked so we shacked up in the house for a bit of alone time. We did leave the house last night for a few hours to meet up with some friends at the pub though.

TPBM never gets alone time except with Rosey Palm and her 5 sisters...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

God I almost have to admit that is true. Getting quiet time with the wife is getting harder and harder. But today we are doing Christmas cards together. It's the small things that add up, I guess.

TPBM underestimates the amount of time your kids (existing or planned) take out of your personal time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

Naw I expect them to take up my whole life pretty much. They will probably even screw up my sex life...

TPBM has no sex life.


----------



## Chief (Dec 11, 2006)

no wife.

TPBM could cut back on their's.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

Never. Never.

TPBM wants more than 4 kids.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Never! Never!

TPBM pees in the shower.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

God no that's ing. I don't defecate in my bed either.

TPBM does not realize that pissing in the shower is the primary cause of your zinc coated drain rusting. You wanno know who pisses in the shower...just look at their drain.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Your right I did not know that. Did not really need to know that either, I guess..

TPBM is now hoping that there significant other does not know that little fact either and goes and looks in there shower drain.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm clean. Thank God I don't rent too. That would bug me every time I showered.

TPBM likes two story houses better than ramblers (single story house).


----------



## Twitch (Dec 12, 2006)

No way! Up and down stairs trekking and all that crap. Plus the air conditioning doesn't circulate for crap in hotter climes.

TPBM was banned from a health club for pissing in the showers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Dont go to health clubs. I do go to male/female mixed nude saunas and wellness centers though...

TPBM could not handle being in a male/female nude sauna and wellness center..


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

No I don't think that I could. Either I would be too self conscious of "shrinkage" or I would be walking around with an erection. Either way too embarrassing.

TPBM does not like the idea of nude people sharing bath water.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Nope does not bother me at all. It is no different than people in bathing suits and trunks in bath water.

TPBM is the Master of Duplicate Posts


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Why yes it is true. Bow down to inferior intellect.

TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Why yes it is true. Bow down to inferior intellect.

TPBM believes in ghosts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

I believe the 2nd post up there is a ghost of the first one.

TPBM wets there bed at night.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 13, 2006)

When you're so drunk you believe you can stand on your bed and hit the toilet 10 feet away this happens sometimes.






TPBM has never has AAA batteries when he needs them.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

No learned my lesson and now buy them in bulk from Costco.

TPBM has never been to a Costco.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2006)

Correct.

TPBM has never left their state...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

Incorrect. I travel entirely too much.

TPBM has never been to Espana.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

False been to Spain many many many times.

TPBM has never been to Germany.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2006)

Wrong, been to Munich and visted Neichvanstein (yes I know I have spelt it wrong)...

TPBM has never been to Africa...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

Wrong been to Egypt and Liberia.

TPBM has never been to the Middle East.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope never have nor do I want to.

TPBM is eating pork for dinner tonight.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope I am actually having steak.

TPBM is not eating dinner at all.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

No I'm not. In fact, I'm going to finish this thread and go to bed. Damn cold.

TPBM has had surgery before.


----------



## Chief (Dec 14, 2006)

My lack of Gull Bladder says you are correct.

TPBM has never had surgery before.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2006)

Correct... (so far anyway)

TPBM has never had an deadly diseases...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm lucky not to have dengue (deadly mosquito carried disease)

TPBM doesn't know WTF dengue is


----------



## Chief (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah those darn lawyers never leave you alone.

TPBM has had his name legally changed.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope. But they did use to call me Walrus in elementary school.

TPBM also had childhood nicknames and will proceed to tell us what they were.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

technically i still _have_ childhood nicknames, in the present tense to i can't answer that question...........

TPBM has never been to Cornwall.......


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

No I haven't and you inadequately ducked the question.

Irrespective of where TPBM believes they currently reside in life, TPBM will identify their nicknames. Even if TPBM is Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

well one of my nicnames is Lanc it would seem..........

TPBM will tell us their's before i tell you mine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm to be honest, I never really had any. They called me Kraut in the army but that was not child hood. I can not honestly remember any childhood nicknames.

TPBM will now proceede to tell theres so Lanc will finally tell us his nick name.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I was called prawny and jumbo...larry springs to mind as well...Nowadays its restricted to Thorn, which is just my last name and not really a nickname.
I could tell you lancs nicknames, but what we call him are more insults than nicknames  

TPBM wasn't popular/retarded enough in their childhood to get a nickname.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks to you guys i have plenty.......

TPBM is not CC and really wants to know my nicnames


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeap I want to know your nicknames.

TPBM will not post until it is Lanc and it will be to tell us his nick name.s


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

no chance 

TPBM has a knife by their computer.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2006)

Forgot another nickname of mine: Fairy 

Nope I dont, I have some weird fear of knives...

TPBM has a spoon in their arse..


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2006)

No, but I do have a bug up my backside.

TPBM is glad to see me post again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2006)

Didn't realised you'd stopped 

TPBM is a little too 'glad' to see Matt post again if you know what I mean


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Not really, but hes a good guy...

TPBM want to mollest mat in some way or another


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey this is getting a little close.

I refuse to discuss my personal peccadillos with the Forum. 

TPBM is never going to hear Lanc's nicknames.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

kinda hard when the person below you IS lanc 

TPBM is wondering why CC asked about the spoon up the arsehole?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite. Yes I am...now.

TPBM is going to tell me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

Nothing I say means anything. Its purely random.

TPBM wants a power button on their desk.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes I do. Directly wired to sexual satisfaction.

TPBM has completed writing their Xmas cards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes I have, and my shopping too.

TPBM is still going to cram it all in at the last minute.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope. Done. 

TPBM traditionally gives sopositories as gifts to all their loved ones at Christmas.


----------



## Chief (Dec 19, 2006)

No that's april fools.

TPBM still believes in the fat red guy. (not including me.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

Nope but I believe you are a fat red guy...

All TPBM wants for Christmas is there 2 front teeth.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2006)

And a pony. 

TPBM sniffs their fingers after scratching their arse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

And lick them too...

TPBM really does lick there fingers after scratching there arse...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

No leaves corn stuck between my teeth.

TPBM really wishes that this thread did not focus so much on fecal humour.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

no, secretly i quite like it, but don't tell anyone.......

TPBM can see a christmas tree from their computer chair..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Why yes I can. And quite beautiful really.

TPBM has an angel on the top of their Christmas tree.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

unfortunately not, although i did try to put one of my small lancaster models up there...........

TPBM is matt, and upon it being matt will believe i have amazing powers to guess who will post next!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

You da man!

TPBM has an over inflated ego and a tiny winky.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I'm not Matt, but I do love good poop humour.

TPBM just got off the can from a good dump. 


Oh, and "no" to all that stuff Matt just said.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Quick editing work Nonskimmer. 

Nope. Took care business first thing this morn.

TPBM needs more fiber in their diet.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder. 

TPBM craves poutine right about now.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have no idea what "poutine" is.

TPBM will explain that to me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

i have no idea either

TPBM thinks skimmey made it up


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought he might have just mispelled protein. I've strange rumours from where those wacky canadians get their protein. 

TPBM does not take kindly to canadian slights.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2006)

Nah, they don't bug me too much. Those pricks deserve it anyway, with their whale blubber eating, mukluk wearing ways. Sheesh! 

Poutine is just French fries covered in gravy and melted cheese curds. I think it originated in Québec, but it's fairly popular along the east coast here.

TPBM is sick at the thought of what I just described.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nope. I've got a smelly sock up against my nose to keep my wits about me.

TPBM is impressed with Skimmers response. That's why we like those canadians. Thick skin you know.


----------



## Chief (Dec 19, 2006)

No I'm not.

TPBM is only typing because he's to lazy right now to fix something to eat. Secondly, he doesn't have that problem anymore. meaninghe/she is not hungry anymore.

Note, i would try that cheese gravy fries idea, but sounds to light.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Your giving fat americans a bad name Chief.  And I have some italian food cooking for the fam.

TPBM actually would like to have the Canadian Special from NonSkimmer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2006)

F*ck no, it's gross! 

TPBM once raped a moth.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay you got me. Good news. I can't seem to stay in one place and thus we produced a Gypsy Moth.

TPBM is sick and tired of waiting in lines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont really have to wait in lines but I am sick and tired of waiting for official band confirmations for Rock im Park 2007.

TPBM is sick and tired of being lonely.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I do work all day by myself....

TPBM can make milk shoot out of his nose if he laughs too hard.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Never accomplished that trick.

TPBM has a table saw.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2006)

No but i have a table though  i know it was lame

TPBM Has had a recent run in with a Moose Knuckle


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't say that I have...can't say that I know what a moose knuckle is either, even though it'll probably be very obvious
TPBM knows what a moose knuckle is and is laughing at my incompetence as he/she is typing


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2006)

Well lets just its its Camel Toes big sister

TPBM is puking right now at the image of what i am talking about


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Camel Toe


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mooseknuckle. 

Any questions?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

TPBM is utterly speechless.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 22, 2006)

*speechless*
TPBM is horrified at the thought of a moose knuckle


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

speechless is a poor word for that I feel

TPBM likes boxers over briefs.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 23, 2006)

I like boxers or briefs is correct 


TPBM has a dog that just ate a bunch of chocolate and is trying to get it to induce vomiting


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2006)

Nope dont have a dog at the moment, but I am trying to induce feed my snake at the moment.

TPBM is slightly turned on by that statement.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2006)

Hell yeah...Makes me want a snake... (Might actually get one in th near future)

TPBM has such a wrong mind they can only read that as sexual innuendo.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

I guess so. I'm still trying to figure out how you combined being "turned on" and a "real snake" in the same sentence.

TPBM is deeply concerned with CC and his apparent sexual dysfunction.


----------



## Chief (Dec 25, 2006)

No I'm a college boy and have heard worse.

TPBM wondering why we're talking about ugly people and the questioning of CC's sexual motives on Christmas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

No, not really. I just popped in for a minute while my coffee brews.

TPBM (if an adult) is still like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes I am.

TPBM knows how to use Healys and is willing to come teach my very frustrated son.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sorry I don't have the slightest idea

TPBM isnt recieving anything for christmas


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

Not true. Got more than I needed. Healys are those damn shoes with a wheel in the back that you see kids using in airports. Or at least I do. They are basically one wheeled skates.

TPBM is still confused.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2006)

Nope I see kids in those things all the time.

TPBM wants to have a pair of those things.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nope I don't. My encounter with skates when I was 5 went like this. Put on skates. Fall on @ss. Tie pillow to backside. Fall on @ss. Take off skates. Soccer and wrestling was more my speed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2006)

TPBM wonders why the TPAM did not not enter in a TPBM thingie.


----------



## Chief (Dec 27, 2006)

No I know trust me I know.

TPBM couldn't care less.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2006)

Your right I cant.

TPBM has burned there whole body in a tanning booth.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah I did when I was 17. Liked the receptionist chick too much I guess.

TPBM is wondering if Lanc will explain the technical differences between his tractor models.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2006)

No dont really care about that either.

TPBM thinks that Lanc's tractor is sexy.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well Lanc may very well note that one of the differences in his tractor models is one is more sexy than the other. Wouldn't put it past him. He may very well hone in on the latest model having a sheepskin seat cover.

TPBM is wears an analog watch.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont even wear watches, I have heaps but dont wear them.

TPBM is in the middle of a mid-life crisis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

Nope sure aint.

TPBM has to use viagra...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, not yet but the years are creeping up slowly. 

TPBM just spilt coffee in his lap, and is cursing loudly and profusely. Dammit!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

No I dont drink coffee in the evenings. 

TPBM drinks way to much coffee and therefore has the shakes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

good God man I'm British, it's tea and nothing else in this household  

TPBM also conforms to their nation's stereotype..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

Of course 

TPBM doesn't conform to their nations stereotype...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2006)

Probably not. I drink coffee, but more than one cup does give me the shakes. Caffeine wimp I guess. 

TPBM has a garden hose with a gun nozzle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2006)

Hell yeah, with 9 different settings...

TPBM is still able to see the humour in using the garden hose to pretend they're taking a piss.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Absolutely. With the sun just right my shadow makes more than my piss look big.

TPBM just got the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes and it is frightening.

TPBM has the munchies.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just ate Chinese. And yes I would like to have some buttered popcorn, damnit.

TPBM is just now waking up on Jan 1st 2007. And these celebration discussions are grating upon them.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2007)

What?! it is 2007 already? I must of slept through it all

TPBM is stockpiling a huge arsenal because of the new year.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

i was undergoing the new year when talking to you about the Lincoln a few hours ago Matt 

TPBM will tell us their new year's resolution.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

My New Year's resolution is to never make a New Year's resolution.

TPBM feels like absolute shyte because they drank too much last night.


...Again.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope. Feel good this morn.

TPBM is going to answer Screaming Eagles arsenal question.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2007)

Well you know the old saying "if you want something done do it yourself".

TPBM was going to answer my question.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well yes I am quite prepared. Though not just for this year. Enjoy collecting firearms for quite a while.

[And Screaming Eagle, I will assume that as an Aussie you have forfeited all your firearms to Mr. Gov't who knows better that you can't be trusted with such a beast]

TPBM owns no firearms of any military value.


----------



## Chief (Jan 1, 2007)

No. I have a grand father with military value "culinary arts" tools, though.  

TPBM still prefers swords to guns.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

No, but I do like quality knives.

TPBM collects things and will tell us what they collect.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a set of 100 Limited edtion toy cars with boxes etc...

TPBM also collects something but is too ashamed to disclose what it is..


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nope. Not even porn.

TPBM will answer CCs question.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 2, 2007)

Its true CC i collect stool samples







Im so ashamed



TPBM is laughing at this joke because its clever, but lame at the same time


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

No, but I do wonder if you and CC are chivalrous enough to push in each others stools.

TPBM is desparately seeking a change in this thread.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

Kinda, yeah.

TPBM has a sudden urge to go clean the oven.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

No, I cleaned it about two weeks ago. Doesn't get used much.

TPBM does not clean their oven.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

Then go clean out the freezer. I dunno.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Freezer probably needs it. Freezer is clean, but I'm sure some food has expired.

TPBM is wondering why NS doinked the thread.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually, I'm wondering what the hell you mean by "doinked". 

TPBM is sitting with their feet up, just like I am. Ahhhhhh, yeah. Breezy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ooh. Too much information. Nope sitting hunched over with really bad form.

TPBM needs to paint their house.


----------



## Chief (Jan 2, 2007)

Nope, my house doesn't have walls yet.

TPBM hasn't eaten anything all day.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> [And Screaming Eagle, I will assume that as an Aussie you have forfeited all your firearms to Mr. Gov't who knows better that you can't be trusted with such a beast]



Your right Matt, I dont own any firearms (Damn )

And yes I have not eaten anything today. me so hungee  

TPBM is also starving


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

very, very much so 

TPBM is chatting to a family memeber whilst typing...........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha, I am! my dad, in fact. 

TPBM is so shocked, he's just wet himself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2007)

I cant really tell. Its so we tdown there anyway.

TPBM is cringing at the thought of all the chafing.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

No, I'm cringing at the thought of what may be causing that wetness.

TPBM does not want CC to provide any more detail of his wetness episode.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

No, but I'm sure he will anyway.

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

No. Wife gave me one about two days ago.

TPBM spends a lot of money each year on haircuts.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

Probably quite a bit. Although whenever possible, a buddy cuts my hair for free. Takes about a minute. Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt...done.

TPBM likes country and western music.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 3, 2007)

A very limited amount, such as Rascal Flatts.

TPBM made a New Year's resolution to spend less money.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes I did, but thats my everyday resolution

TPBM totally agrees and relates


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Not really since me and my wife save lots of money every month. I love her, she is really good with finances and well the account keeps rising day and day.

TPBM wishes they could watch there account do the same.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2007)

I do, but thats because I get £30 a week for simply attending college 

TPBM's views on education getting too easy have just been backed up..


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

CC you so often say you are bored, I didn't need reconfirmation. I assure you that I was not bored when I went to college...AND WORKED TOO!

TPBM wonders about our next generation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually I do. I think for the most part the youth of today lack respect, honor and dignity. A large amount of them wish to be gang banging thugs on the street and have not ambitions in life. Ofcourse not all of the youth are so but I think it is a shame, the way they the trends are going...

TPBM is glad that I have gotten off of my soap box and thinks that I am nuts for thinking what I do about the youth.


----------



## Chief (Jan 4, 2007)

No I agree with you there. I believe it's because everyone must be P.C. or get sued these days.

TPBM is gonna say something random now.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

No I don't. You clarified it as not being a universal stereotype. I'm more concerned about youth wanting instant gratification (girls, job, house, big money, new car, etc)

TPBM has poor outlook on the current older generation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

No I think the older Generation was much better off than the current crop of kids.

TPBM is a member of the current crop of kids.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

nOPE

How about TPBM?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Nope

TPBM is not either so I wont do that again.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 4, 2007)

I am a member of the current crop of kids, and I fully understand the concerns of the older generations. However, it is an age-old thing for the elders to wonder about the youngsters, and I don't imagine that my generation will do the world too much harm.

TPBM had a speech impediment as a child.


----------



## Chief (Jan 4, 2007)

I studdered sometimes when I'm really nervous, but it wasn't that bad.

TPBM was or still is anti-social.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes I was anti-social but I have gotten over that now. Or have I?........

TPBM has never stepped one foot outside their house.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM is never in their house...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm almost always in my house. Unless traveling. 

TPBM will identify how many rooms and bathrooms are in their house.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 5, 2007)

2 bedrooms 2 bathrooms, yes i live in a house, in Edmonton that says something

TPBM lives in house


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yep, I do. Hope to own it outright in the next 6 or so years.

TPBM is making house payments greater than $2k a month.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually no my credit is awesome, im only paying 875.00 a month

TPBM has bad credit


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Only owe on my house. Cars, credit cards, even my two kids college is already paid fo'.

TPBM is struggling with credit issues.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 5, 2007)

yes, cause I'm 13 and i don't have any of those

TPBM thinks that Matt is always posting in this thread cause he has nothing to do


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

that's not true, he follows me around the site all the time 

TPBM thinks getting money to attend college and then not using the money for stuff for school like it's supposed to be used is stupid..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes I do. Especially if it is subject to interest. And Looma, I don't have anything to do. Other than work and my kids. I have no life. So I hang around you losers. 

TPBM resembles that remark.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

I resent it, I dont require spending £30 a week on school... My parents are paying for that, I use the money for petrol, insurance etc...

TPBM agrees with me, wondering how the hell you are supposed to spend £30 a week at school.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Let me get this right. You have a weekly allowance of 30 pounds from your parents. You sent it back home (not resent it). If so, I do agree. Good for you.

Does that include your meals? If so 30 may not be enough! I'm assuming not.

TPBM has no idea how CC gets the British pound symbol out of their keyboard without looking it up or writing a macro.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

No, I get £30 in EMA (Education Maintenance Allowance) from the government (I think); because my parents earn under a certain amount a year. Children of families earning more will get less money (£20, £10 etc). It's supposed to be used for school supplies and trips etc, but I just hoard it in my bank account and spend it on what I see fit. 
My folks will give me £5 a week lunch money and £5 bus money a week.


Hehe, nope. Its on the '3' key for us. $ is on 4, as is the euro € 8)

TPBM has more currency symbols on their keyboard.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope. While I guessed you had a different key board configuration, I'm suprised with what you do have. Here is my top row:

! @ # $ % ^ * ( ) _ +

TPBM has a different set of symbols on their keyboard. (whats on yours CC?)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

! " £ ($ and €) % ^ * ( ) _ +

TPBM thinks this is really sad but also slightly enjoyable


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

It is very sad. Looma pointed that out. Are the pound/dollar/euro on the same key?

TPBM is now convinced that this thread is for the criminally inane.


----------



## Chief (Jan 6, 2007)

And grammically inept apparentally. I'm just as bad if not worse, trust me.


TPBM is better in a foreign language than his home language.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont speak any Foreign languages. No Matt, the £ is on a seperate key from the € and the $.

TPBM speaks 3 languages or more.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

God I wish I did. I admire those who do.

And Chief? I hope that your "grammically" sarcasm was on purpose. I about spit my pre-NFL function beer all over my computer. If it wasn't on purpose...well we still love you anyway. 

TPBM is not going to watch NFL playoffs tonight.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 7, 2007)

Your're excatly right. The only american sport I watch is the basketball. Go the Dallas Mavericks.

TPBM doesn't like basketball.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

can't stand it, so booring and repetitive.........

TPBM bought a car in the last year.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, sure have not.

TPBM does not even own a car.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

I do. Two. 1995 Ford F150 4x4 and 2000 Toyota Sienna minivan. Love the minivan. Wish the driver side had more legroom though.

TPBM owns a minivan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope I own a 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee and a 1995 Ford Fiesta. I hate the Fiesta, it is so small and no room at all. Gets great gas mileage though.

TPBM only owns a bicycle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2007)

I own 3, but I never use any of them.

TPBM has a Tandem.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM has a four wheeler. [for those that don't know its an ATV]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, dont have the need for one. When I get to Alaska I would like to have one along with a snow mobile too.

TPBM does not know how to ride a bike.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 7, 2007)

I do but i havnt taken my training wheels off though

TPBM Has consumed alchohol within atleast the last 4-5 days


----------



## Delusional (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope; it's been 7 days ... had to celebrate New Year's, after all.

TPBM has a secret obsession with different types of soil.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 7, 2007)

I do not admit nor deny

TPBM just soiled themselves


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Really?! Your yankin' chains Hussars. No didn't soil myself, but it did remind me of folks who can't drive. Kinda incomprehensible.

TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## Chief (Jan 7, 2007)

I believe in the holy ghost.

TPBM believes that mummies do infact chase people down.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope that would be foolish, but I did look at some mummies at the famous Egyptian museum in Berlin.

TPBM thinks that they have seen a ghost before.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

No. Haven't seen one. Hope never to see one too.

TPBM has had a flat tire in the last 6 months.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope. The rear offside tyre is a bit cracked though so ill probably get that changed once I pass my test.

TPBM passed their driving test first time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeap I sure did.

TPBM has lost there Drivers Liscense before.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope. Thank goodness. I did have to go to court ordered driving school when I was in my late teens. 3 speeding tickets in 2 months.

TPBM has had to do jail time for their moving violations.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope, never been to jail for any offense.

TPBM has spent time in the slammer and does not want to explain why, but somehow they will tell us.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I did and no I won't.

TPBM wishes they had a brother or sister.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a sister. She lives in the States though, so I only get to see her when I visit.

TPBM has never experienced the sibling rivalry.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I have, but ignored it at the time. I was still young and my brother had muscular dystrophy. So I was not petty enough to make it a big issue. I think that sibling rivalry becomes a bigger issue as you get older. Folks tend to compare income as a means of equating happiness. Stupid.

TPBM's sibling rivalry is making them mental.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont have any siblings. There's good points and bad points, but most of the time the good points out weigh the bad points. If I wanted a sibling it would probably have to be a slightly younger sister, God knows why. PErhaps its becasue my girlfriend has a great relationship with here younger sister as does a friend of mine. But they're girls so it probably doesnt apply to me  Oh well, im happy.

TPBM can name the 10 different types of dismissal in cricket off the top of their head


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cricket? What's cricket? 

TPBM does not need to explain to me nuances of cricket, but does need to tell us how much cricket gear they have in their closet.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't mind the cricket but I don't any gear. And If I remember correctly, we won the ashes 5 - 0.

TPBM is going to get mad at me for gloating.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 9, 2007)

no, nobody cares about cricket in my country

TPBM got his ass kicked in school often


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Nope not even once.

TPBM thinks that looma gets his ass kicked in school often.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

No I don't think so. For some reason, I think Looma has a chip on his shoulder.

TPBM has the exact opposite opinion.


----------



## Chief (Jan 9, 2007)

nvm to late. just delete this one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

what's the opposite to having a chip on your shoulder? a carrot 

TPBM wanted to punch someone today..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah I did...

TPBM has never been in a fight.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah I have.

TPBM is wondering about the carrot comment from Lanc.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, and like Lanc, I'm wondering what the opposite of having a chip on your shoulder is.

TPBM understands Matt well enough to decipher his posts.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

Occasionally I do understand his posts - but lots of things go way over my jarhead.


TPBM is having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope not quite old eneogh for that yet, I hope.

TPBM is younger than 25.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well parts are. At least they think they are.

TPBM does not like pork.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 10, 2007)

I love Pork, especially with beans

TPBM eats there straight from the can


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

SPAM!!!! Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam....Lovely Spam!!!

Heck ya. TPBM does not like Spam. [And for the record, this thread has been here before]


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 10, 2007)

More of a tuna guy ma..........self ahem! yeah


TPBM i dont know what to say


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Tuna good. White albacore, right Hussars? 

TPBM likes tuna packed with water instead of oil.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely. It tastes better and it's better for you.

TPBM is shocked that President Bush admitted in a live speech today that America is losing the war in Iraq.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

No actually I am not. I dont think he is as stupid as some people think he is. I am not a fan of the guy and dont particularly like the way he was running things in Iraq, but he is not as stupid as some people think.

When I was in Iraq I was allways wishing he would come and visit us troops more than just for Thanksgiving and have a sit down with us and let us tell him what we need to win the war.

TPBM is a liberal and is going to go at me for saying that Bush is not as stupid as some people think that he is.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 11, 2007)

Nope! I'm pretty damn conservative - and I agree with you.

TPBM gets airsick and pukes when flying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Nope never have. I love to fly. I almost did get sick on a mission once but that was because I had food poisoning.

TPBM is scared of flying though.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2007)

Not scared, but did almost get sick one. Doing 747 yaw damper tests off the coast of Washington. Fun at first. Then five minutes went by. During negative Gs dust would float by. And I was wondering where the puke bag was located and how I was going to reach it without unstrapping.

TPBM read the article about US contractors having canadian coins with electronic "bugs" in them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Nope I have not read that. However up there about the Negative Gs - Come on man Negative Gs are fun as hell. I actually hated them at first but then for some reason I really started to enjoy them.

TPBM has never felt Negative Gs before.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2007)

Your right I have not. But it does sound like alot of fun.

TPBM never has fun.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 11, 2007)

I do have fun - especially when I'm in 0g and "floating" which is my favorite.

TPBM has never flown an A/C before.


----------



## Chief (Jan 11, 2007)

Never flew period. I would like to though

TPBM gets airsick just looking at a plane.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2007)

No i get airsick looking at a boat

TPBM gets seasick looking at a car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope sure dont. I dont really like boats though.

TPBM has a phobia and will tell us about it now.


----------



## Chief (Jan 12, 2007)

I fear women.

TPBM can relate.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually - I only fear one woman - my wife.

TBPM loves the 1911 .45


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

I like it better than the Baretta 9mm that I used in the Army.

TPBM likes the M-60 as much as I do.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

I certainly have respect for it, but have never shot one.

TPBM has shot a gun with a cartridge larger than .30-06.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeap sure have. The largest I have fired are the .50 Cal and the Mark 19.

TPBM has never even fired a gun.


----------



## Chief (Jan 12, 2007)

Sadly no. I haven't even seen a gun out of it's hulster and I call my self a redneck. 

TPBM never sleeps without a gun within arms reach.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

That does describe me  

TPBM has jet envy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, I've had an hour on props and im not being pushed forward to jets yet, whats the matter with them 

TPBM has a secret ambition to drive buses for the local school


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

NOT A CHANCE. I remember how the bus driver was treated when I was younger.

TPBM has power supplies for various gadgets sitting around everywhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

That I do, and many transformers hooked up to them because of the different voltage over here.

TPBM does not understand voltage and Matt will explain it to them.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

V=IR

TPBM is non-plussed.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know if I am "non-plussed" because I have no idea what that means!

TPBM has put a 9v battery on their tongue because they thought it felt cool.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope but I saw someone do that. He called himself 'The extreme darren'.

TPBM comes from the streets.


----------



## Chief (Jan 13, 2007)

YO YO WATZ UP DOG! MAD Dawg Dricker in the house! North East Philly Raise it UP!!!

TPBM comes from the woods.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

eh.... Save the trees  
TPBM got confused by what Chief said...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope but I did not understand it anyhow because people that talk like that are illiterate in my humble opinion. Either that or just plain dumb.

TPBM talks like that and is offended now.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

No I don't thank goodness and nor does my kids.

TPBM uses CFL (flourescent) bulbs to light their house.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

what's wrong with a candle 

TPBM just ate a cookie..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2007)

Havent had a cookie for ages...Cant beat a chocolate cookie/digestive with cheese...

TPBM thinks that is a sick combination but is tempted to try it out anyway...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

no no, we can't eat cheese now it's on the junk foods list 

TPBM thinks cheese being considdered a junk food is taking healthy eating too far?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

I absolutely do. I love cheese. I like yellow cheese, white cheese, moldy cheese, stinky cheese, cheese from goats, cheese from France, cheese, cheese, cheese.

With the exception of Les, TPBM is not that excited about anything they put in their mouth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

I love Cornish Pasties and considder them my only food love!

TPBM had to buy their own school text books.........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

In college. They are provided for in public school grades 1-12 in the states.

TPBM needs to paint their house.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope our house is less than a year old!

TPBM can't swim.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

I can. Not very good, but I can.

TPBM has been surfing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

never!

TPBM hasn't been.... anywhere...........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

You can't ask rhetorical questions based upon your own circumstances, Lanc.


TPBM is going to finally tell me the difference between those tractor models like he promised.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

i did tell you! you'll have to search for them, it's to do with the PTO clutchm use the search facility, now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

I really dont care about the tractor models.

TPBM thinks that Lancs tractor is sexy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

As I don't like tractors I will say no.

TPBM has a secret love for tractors


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

No. Nor do I think that Lanc's obsession with Les' hog is appropriate for this forum. [and yes I do remember that post now Lanc re: the tractor, sorry]

TPBM while rereading this thread for clarification, realized that Lanc likes cornish "pasties" in his mouth...not pastries...and is having thoughts of scantily clad ladies sliding up and down poles with certain body parts covered with short pieces of masking tape.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Not until you mentioned it...

TPBM had the image before Matt mentioned it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope but now I do.

TPBM has a image of Lanc covered in pasties.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sometimes. And "pasties" is the word Lanc used.

TPBM is looking forward to 2012 when the Mayan calendar ends.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh that's me! I saw that show on the history channel.

TPBM has absolutely nothing to do tonight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Your right. My guests just finally left my house at about 1:30 in the morning and I am finishing up my beer and I am going to bed.

TPBM thinks the idea of a beer is good and will go and get themselves a beer as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Why yes I will. Thankyou Adler for reminding me.

TPBM wonders where helium balloons go.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 14, 2007)

*lowers telescope from eye* why yes, yes i do
TPBM does not understand the basic laws of thermonuclear physics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a basic idea but I am not a nuclear scientist and that stuff does not interest me either.

TPBM does not understand the principles of flying.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

i like to think i do, but there've been absolutely no times when i've needed it for school 

TPBM only just got up........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

I got up about 3 hours ago actually, made a nice breakfast of eggs and bacon and now I am fixing to go grocery shopping with my wife and have a walk in the woods.

TPBM does not know the true value of money because they dont really have to deal with bills and grocery shopping and taxes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2007)

I wish. 

TPBM is scratching their balls.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Nope, but I can if you would like.

TPBM is not sure what to do with there life.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope, but I can if you would like.


Hey, hey, don't drag me into your personal perversions.  



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> TPBM is not sure what to do with there life.


Hmmmm...I'll have to get back to you. 

TPBM likes to wear flannel underwear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Nope I like silk boxers or in the commando! 

TPBM wheres there underwear for weeks and just turns them inside out when they get a skid mark.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2007)

Only while at sea.

TPBM does it all the time though, regardless.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Nope but I did turn my under shirt inside out on occasion when we would be on field excersises and all the water from frozen to do laundry or I just did not have time. I allways made sure I had eneogh underwear and socks though.

TPBM owns only one pair of underwair and 2 pairs of socks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2007)

Hell no, I have have about 15-20 pairs on underwear and a similar amount of socks, and I really dont know why... 

TPBM wears male thongs regularly.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 14, 2007)

I do not own any banana hammocks

TPBM hugs trees


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Nope that I do not, but I do believe that the world as a whole needs to start taking more care of the environment real quick and I am absolutely against animal cruelty. My wife is almost a tree hugger though.

TPBM do no carethat 35 to 150 species of wild life become extinct every day and will let there children worry about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2007)

Being a biologist/zoologist it does worry me what will be left for our children when the time comes...

TPBM does not care that we are destroying millions of acres of prime habitat every year (and pumping billions of tonnes of CO2 into the atmosphere).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

No I do...

TPBM thinks that men with long hair should wear a dress.


----------



## Chief (Jan 14, 2007)

Naw it would disgrace the Scotish. 

TPBM has worn a quilt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Chief said:


> TPBM has worn a quilt.



No I have not worn a *quilt* (a quilt is something that my grandmother used to knit when she was alive ) but I have worn a *kilt*.

TPBM has actually used a *quilt* as a piece of clothing before.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

No, but when in highschool I sunbathed on one that my Mamau (Grandmother) made for parents and she went through the roof. And rightly so. Go I hate young adolescents.

TPBM is wondering if Adler was commando under his "quilt" like in that Mel GIbson movie.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

Not really...

TPBM eats pickled tapewurms on regular basis.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have no comeback to that one, Pisis. You got me.

TPBM likes Korean Bulgogi.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, how Bulgogi and Pickled Tapewurms go together? Or should I asky how they DON'T?  Honestly, I never had Bull-Goo-whatever...

TPBM once has been raped by a lonely homeless.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

homeless...person? Nope.

TPBM will tell me how you say "homeless person" in Czech.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope I dont speak Czech.

TPBM has been homeless before.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

No, thankgoodness. However, living in an apartment was bad enough.

TPBM likes living in an apartment community.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope I dont live in an apartment comunity. I did when I was in college though, and that was actually fun, because it was not a dorm but a community just for the students so it was just a big party.

TPBM still lives with there parents.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

My home of record is with them - but sure don't live with them.

TPBM subscribes to the magazine "computer pilot"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope because I dont think that playing sim games is anything close to flying.... It is just a game. 

TPBM thinks that flight sims on a PC is exactly like the real thing and thinks they can go out to a plane and hop in a go flying.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

No and never heard of it. I subscribe to Avionics and AvWeek for acrobatical information. 

TPBM subscribes to too many magazines.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope because I dont think that playing sim games is anything close to flying.... It is just a game.
> 
> TPBM thinks that flight sims on a PC is exactly like the real thing and thinks they can go out to a plane and hop in a go flying.



We overlapped Adler and you beat me to the punch.

No I don't...yet. I do know that there is a cadre seeking some credit however. And I can tell you from first hand experience that computer based instruction serves as a significant portion of accepted classroom curriculum.

TPBM has red hair.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

Somehow I feel "acrobatics" was directed at me!  

All 3 of my car mag subscriptions ran out and now I get American Baby. I do get Marine Corps Aviation Assoc mags too... that's it though.

Dammit beat me too Matt - I don't have red hair, it's brown!

TPBM spends way too much time on this site


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes I do. And it was "acrobatically".

TPBM also spends entirely too much time on this site with his cyber friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

I probably do. But hey I have to do something while my wife is in her books studying. As a matter of fact, it is time to get off now.

TPBM can not even cook eggs.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

If they are done properly for eggs benedict, you might have a point. Vinegar in the water is the secret however. Don't tell anyone.

TPBM suffers from periodic back pain.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

My apologies, Matt  Back is holding up pretty well - never hurts... I'll give it several years.

TPBM is a fan of the show Scrubs


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, JD is great 

TPBM isn't a fan of Scrubs and prefers one of the other sitcoms instead.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Never watched it from beginning to end. And no apologies necessary. You got me fair and square. 

TPBM watches 24. I keep hearing alot of hype, but have never watched that either. Don't watch much TV.

(blew it again, I'm outta here)


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

Never seen 24. Just heard about it two days ago. Apparently I live under a rock.

TPBM wishes they had some home-made wienerschnitzel w/ spaetzl.

Damn I got beat again.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope I am in the mood for soup. Chocolate Soup.

TPBM is questioning the morality of my need for chocolate soup.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes I am. Sounds like something a women would crave.

TPBM has a 20 minute commute.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine's actually only 12 minutes.

TPBM collects stamps.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope. Only collect one thing and stamps it aint.

TPBM likes iced tea, sweet with lemon.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 16, 2007)

I love sweet tea - but you can keep your lemons!

TPBM uses the word "yo" in regular conversation.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

Do not, yo.

Yo, TPBM would be very amused watching my wife teach my oldest son how to make eggs and toast.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont know how to answer that...

TPBM thinks I am a nerd for collecting stamps among other things.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

No. To each his own. If you said "dead hookers in your closet", I might raise an eyebrow.

TPBM keeps his stamp collection in nice, neat binders under plastic covers.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 17, 2007)

Nope thats how I keep my card collection.

TPBM now thinks that we are all nerds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Nope, sure dont.

TPBM collects locks of hair from celebrities.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

God Lord. I heard just yesterday of a celebrity keeping a piece of their kids umbilical cord in a vial around their neck.

TPBM thinks any of this sort of silliness is unbecoming...unless if involves Angelina Jolie.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Its still silly...I hate attention grabbing bastards, people who are famous for just having a great talent, liek being a good singer or musician or actor or soemthing is fine, but people who do all these publicity stunts piss me off...and people who buy all these crappy magazines to read about how bad it is that someone has put on 1lb in weight and how bad it is gets me too...


TPBM agrees...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I do. And welcome to the Paparazzi reality.

TPBM hates the Paparazzi.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

the media moreso but yes they all fall into the same pit of filth, espcially the way they teck one ounce of truth and make the public believe everything they say is true!

TPBM hates the idolisation of the famous..........


----------



## Chief (Jan 17, 2007)

I actually pity them. Everything they do is neing wtched by the public eye.
Everything they do is criticized whether it's private or not.

TPBM has met a celebrity before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

never really, and i don't pity them, they know that they're gonna get all this hype- and most of them do really stupid things to try and generate the hype themselves, piss on them all!

TPBM agrees with me........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Not really, its obvious that theyre going to get press coverage but having every aspect of your life under seemingly constant surveillance must suck. I feel sorry for them, but its the price you pay for fame. Its wannabe's who have contrbuted nothing to society that make my blood boil.

TPBM is so bored they briefly forgot what life is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

if they don't want to have every part of their life invaded- don't do what most do and do stupid stuff to get in the news, better yet don't become famous!

but no i'm not boored infact i have too much to be doing to be on here 

TPBM has a lava lamp.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Not all of them do the stupid stuff...The media will make it look that way though more often than not...

Nope dont have a lava lamp...

TPBM has a novelty lamp...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2007)

Nope

TPBM has a novelty alarm clock...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

yes a dancing robot! i love it!

TPBM hasn't got any clean plates in the house..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Loads, we have large stockpiles of crockery and cutlery.

TPBM has a tidying fetish


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

yes but i never get around to satisfying it 

TPBM has a tidy room/house........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Extremely tidy...

TPBM's house looks like the preverbial bomb site.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

my room does atleast....

TPBM didn't go to work/school today......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I did. Even my kids went to school. They have officially went to school with the weather vacation schedule only 3 times in the last 33 days.

TPBM likes Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 17, 2007)

what are they?? 

TPBM dosn't know what stone temple pilots are too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

No actually I do know who the Stone Temple Pilots are and saw them in concert before they broke up in 1996. I also really like Velvet Revolver the new band made up of Scott Weiland (former singer of Stone Temple Pilots), Slash, Duff McKagen, and Matt Sorum (former Guns N Roses) and Dave Kushner and saw them in concert 2 years ago.

TPBM believes that Screaming Eagles is too young to know who the Stone Temples Pilots were.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

That would be pretty young. Under 13 Screaming Eagle?

TPBM wonders what the age demographics of this site look like.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2007)

Im actually 15 going onto 16 and I have never heard of them although I have heard of GnR and velvet revolver. The only music I like are from the likes of AC/DC, Metallica and Iron Maiden. The new stuff coming out today is shite. Ah, the masquerade of appearing to be over 18 is now over . Now back to the question; yes i would like to have a look at them.

TPBM shares my pain.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Nope I am over way over 18 now. But not two old, I have not reached the magical number of 30 yet! When it comes to music though I agree with you. I dont like the Hip Hop and crap that comes out today. I too love Metallica (my favorite band, Ive seen them live in concert 9 times since 1988 including last June at the Rock im Park festival), Iron Maiden (seen them 3 times), Megadeth (seen them 2 times), Pantera (seen them once), AC/DC (seen them once), etc. Oh well you get the idea. Seen probably 100 to 200 Hard Rock and Heavy Metal bands in concert over the years!

TPBM thinks I spend to much money on concerts.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep. I do. I remember when you could see Rush, Styx, Kansas, Van Halen and others for less than $9. Those days are gone. But to each his own. You could be spending it in casinos or cigarrettes, which would be significantly more foolish. 

TPBM uses tobacco products.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 19, 2007)

Used to! Even worked in the tobacco industry.

TPBM goes nuts watching war movies pointing out all the inaccuracies.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

No I'm pretty good about it. Most don't bother me too much. But some of the gun handling and airplane "cuts" does make me crazy. Can't stand it when a TBF Avenger becomes a Hellcat which becomes a Corsair. Oh nevermind, I guess I do go nuts.

TPBM has seen Letters from Iwo Jima.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Nope not yet but I really want to.

TPBM agrees with me that Das Boot was the best Submarine movie ever made.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

I certainly do.

TPBM isn't the least bit surprised that I said that.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

You're right, I am not



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> TPBM thinks I spend to much money on concerts.



Quite the contrary, I think you are a god!  

TPBM doesn't agree with me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Your right because I am me and I am not overly religious therefore I dont think that I am a god.

TPBM goes to church every sunday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

only ever been in a church once to go to a christening

TPBM likes Damien Rice?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope

TPBM dresses like Elton John more often than they care to admit...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope I am not Lanc.

TPBM thinks that religion is the cause of all the worlds major problems.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes and No.

TPBM secretly watches people


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

People my wife.

TPBM has a fence in the back of their house.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

no, we keep all our fences and fencing equiptment on the farm not in the house 

TPBM has worked on a farm...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Nope and deffinatly not the thing that I care to do.

TPBM has done roadcrew for a band.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Never. Not sure that I would want to either. Looks like hard work.

TPBM enjoys morning more than evenings.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

Hell no, mornings are crap...

TPBM prefers night to day.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Used to when I worked at night while going to college.


TPBM has never worked graveyard shift.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

Never worked full stop...


TPBM hasnt either...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Nope worked my ass off ever since I was in college.

TPBM does not know the meaning of real work, hard work that is.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah I do. I **** you not, while working for United Parcel Service, I unloaded a 40ft trailer by myself in 40 minutes. Loaded with boxes from top to bottom, aft to stern. While I did not do that every night, I did average about 50 minutes a trailer. Best shape I was in, in my whole life. My back, biceps, triceps and lats looked like Swarzenegger during his championships. Oh the days...


----------



## Chief (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah I do. I **** you not, while working for United Parcel Service, I unloaded a 40ft trailer by myself in 40 minutes. Loaded with boxes from top to bottom, aft to stern. While I did not do that every night, I did average about 50 minutes a trailer. Best shape I was in, in my whole life. My back, biceps, triceps and lats looked like Swarzenegger during his championships. Oh the days...



TPBM is a workaholic


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

No I am not a workaholic. However, there are times for such behaviour. And if you don't recognize that you are doomed to mediocrity.

TPBM can't fathom when those times might arise.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 21, 2007)

No I can't but I know someone who can.

TPBM has a trust fund.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wish I did.

TPBM is a persistent saver.


----------



## Chief (Jan 22, 2007)

HA! HAHAHAHAHA! HA! HA! AH! eh...ha.

TPBM is about as persistent a saver as much as he is a Vegetarian, like me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Chief said:


> TPBM is a workaholic



Nope its called Work Ethic. Without it you are doomed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh and I sure as hell aint a Vegitarian! Grass was put on earth to make the cows and pigs fatter so that I can eat them. A nice juicy Steak!! UMMMM

TPBM could not think about never eating meat products like the amazing roast that I made below.


----------



## Chief (Jan 22, 2007)

HOLD YOUR TONGUE ADLER! According to the order of manlaw to even think of such a thing is one if the greatest deadly sins.

TPBM believes the four food g


----------



## Chief (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm not sure how that happened can someone delete this double post, please.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good, Adler. Man your serious. Pictures and all. PETA - People who Eat Tasty Animals.

TPBM thinks hes a vegetarian, but is really a shade different. Ovo-Lacto, or some other nonsense description.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

.[Ya beat me Chief]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Chief said:


> HOLD YOUR TONGUE ADLER! According to the order of manlaw to even think of such a thing is one if the greatest deadly sins.



If you say so....

Please dont preach to me either...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Looks good, Adler. Man your serious. Pictures and all. PETA - People who Eat Tasty Animals.
> 
> TPBM thinks hes a vegetarian, but is really a shade different. Ovo-Lacto, or some other nonsense description.



Nope never could be a vegitarian. My wife is a semi vegitarian though.

TPBM loves fish and seafood as well. I know I do.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sure do. Favorites in order? Shrimp, mussels, raw oysters, Dungeoness crab, scallops, cod, tuna, halibut. It's all too expensive though.

TPBM wonders why seafood is so expensive.


----------



## Chief (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it's Because it's so darn good yet strangely enough good for you.

TPBM believes the four basic food groups are White meat, Red meat, Seafood, and a frosty beverage.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, cos I despise all seafood...Except maybe prawns, I can just about cope with them...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

No. Not unless you are allergic. If no allergies, you are just brought up as a spoiled child unwilling to broaden your culinary tastes. Loser. 

TPBM agrees with my summary of Mr. CC.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes and No. I don't really like Seafood but I like flake, mullet and crab. but, I WILL try it once though.

TPBM hates it that I don't like seafood but is happy that I will try it.


----------



## Chief (Jan 22, 2007)

You better believe I'm happy. Your making me proud.

TPBM has only eaten breaded seafood.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

No I prefer real seafood....

TPBM wishes they could try my soy sauce and garlic ribs tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM is wishing they had a holiday coming up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

yes but only to catch up on work! 

TPBM can prove mathematically that 0.99recurring is infact equal to 1........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

I just prefer to round it up and that is eneogh for me.

TPBM hates physics.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

I have grown to hate it yes.

TPBM hated school


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Back then yes I did, now I realize how much I enjoyed it.

TPBM dropped out of school.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)

god I hope I don't!. I am in a very good program now that would help me with my future career.

TPBM thinks its wise to think ahead for your future.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

You bet I do. And that should include your demise.

TPBM has never really contemplated their death and its impact upon loved ones.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> You bet I do. And that should include your demise.
> 
> TPBM has never really contemplated their death and its impact upon loved ones.



Oh it's crossed my mind... it's really going to cross my mind some more after flight school is over.

TPBM has not adequately begun to prepare for retirement.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

You can never "adequately" prepare. But yeah I have been saving for the last 17yrs. Probably the wife is only going to benefit, but makes me sleep at night. Mkloby, how things will change now that little Matt is running around. You'll have those epiphanies which ruin concentration that can be so dangerous to flying about how you need to save more, lose weight, work out more, save bucks, put money away for college, wish your were at home more, steer Matt this way and that. Ugh. It weighs on the mind.

And yet Matt will always greet you with that smile (just wait, not yet, just wait, too early yet). And your heart will melt and you will feel like the Lion over a pride, ready to pounce at moments notice. Or perhaps just to cuddle and purr.

But I digress.

TPBM thinks that the gov't will take care of their retirement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope sure dont, unless I ever decide to go back into the Army and the government will help me with my retirement. But I dont plan on going back into the Army....ever!

TPBM is going to retire early.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Man I hope so. I'll have 30yrs in at 55.

[And Lanc the proof is rather simple, is it not?]

TPBM thinks that 55 is a lifetime away.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope it is creeping up on me. I am not old but I have already lived probably a 3rd of my life at most.

TPBM can not even legally drink in most countries.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2007)

Probably not. Whats the drinking age in Germany? My History teacher is pretty adamant that we'll be able to buy drink and get pissed one night when we go to Berlin in march 

TPBM thinks my history teacher sounds a little crazy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep. And here in the States a teacher who wants to "get pissed" with his students would be suspect of also wanting to get in your pants.

TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

In the United States yes...

Um CC here in Germany you can drink beer legally at 16 and everything else at 18.

TPBM has gotten pissed with a teacher.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

College. And not "pissed".

TPBM has a theory as to why people post on this thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

To spam...

TPBM spams too sometimes.


----------



## Chief (Jan 24, 2007)

My life is just one big spam post.

TPBM is offended by that, somehow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM doesn't think this is spamming...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Not really, I actually find this is a way to learn more about the members of this forum. Yeah a lot of it is spam, but some of it does give true information about the people and then you can know them better.

TPBM has never answered a TPBM truthfully.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

No, I answer them all truthfully. Just may be vague at times depending upon the questions. 

TPBM will tell us what kind of soda they enjoy and why.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2007)

I will drink any softdrink but my main preference is pepsi max (because it is cheaper than coke )

TPBM gets agro off red cordial.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont like soda, or soft drink as its called here. My friends call me weird, but it doesnt really phase me. 
TPBM also thinks that I am weird


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry, didnt read the whole page. No i dont get aggro off red cordial
TPBM gets aggro when their footy team loses


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2007)

No, I know you! 

I don't get aggro when my footy team loses, hell we won the premiership last year!

TPBM wants an explanation.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2007)

Not really...

TPBM has a dislike of Chelsea FC...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope since I dont really care about British Premier League Football. The only I care about a team from there is if they are playing FC Bayern Munich in the Champions League and I hope that FCB beats the British Team only because FCB is my favorite team.

TPBM does not care about European Football.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Not really, but only out of sheer ignorance. I love soccer.

TPBM does not understand the rules of FIFA.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2007)

No I understand them completely. I am a big fan.

TPBM does not understand teh rules of the NFL.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey that's me! I have to stay in until I reach the 12 year mark or so... what's another 8 years! I'll only be 42!

TPBM has never been to their nation's capital.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Entirely too often. (And I think mkloby responded to a TPBM on the prior page.) 

TPBM does not understand the rules of the NFL.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

I apologize for the mental diarrhea that just happened. I think I understand some of the NFL, but I'm not the biggest fan.

TPBM thinks that baseball is lame.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I used to. Now the strategizing and behind the scenes kinda fascinates me. And watching it is relaxing to me.

TPBM wonders where Brittany Spears keeps her money.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I personally think she keeps it in her underwear, but she was very forgetful one night when she went out with a Paris Hilton and forgot her purse...nudge nudge.
TPBM has not heard of the incident I am talking about


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2007)

i have. I think she does it quite alot actually.

TPBM wants to talk about something else.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

It's true I do. Pop culture makes me want to vomit.

TPBM has a shaved head.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope I used to when I was in the Army. Well not shaved all the way, except when I was in Iraq and then I Mr. Clean. Right now my hair is down to my ear lobes. I am growing it back out past my shoulders like before I joined the army. I can do that now...

TPBM does not like long hair.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope. Too much work. Just outside of milspec for me.

TPBM gets perms at the local beauty salon (let someone else answer Lanc).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2007)

Nah, growing my hair out a bit. I dont want it so long as i can have a pony tail, probably just down to just above my shoulders or something like that.

TPBM has had a manicure...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Never in my life. I keep my fingernails cut to the quick. Even a little white on people's fingernails make me sick.

TPBM thinks its alright to cut their fingernails in a restaraunt.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope, why would you even consider it...

TPBM has cut the fingernails in a restaraunt


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope. I've seen it done though.

TPBM has worked in a restaurant.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep, briefly

TPBM was worked on a building site...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

When I was a kid (about 10). Did contractor painting on apartment flats, as well as general gopher work on home construction.

TPBM has worked in a shipyard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope, I think it would be fascinating though. I would rather work in a Aircraft Manufacturing plant.

TPBM has never held a job.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2007)

i have one right now. another 2 years and hopefully i get my boilermaker apprenticeship.

TPBM was/is a boilermaker.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

not a bit 

TPBM has a USB device plugged in.... i have 6 plugged into 4 ports


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM thinks that Lanc is plugging something else into something else that I wont mention on this forum.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, for sure...

TPBM is vulgar enough to have a guess at what they think is going on...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Not today. Yesterday was Lanc bashing day. Today...we rest.

TPBM wonders how CC spends his weekend days.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

no doubt counting all the money that gets handed to him on a plate 

TPBM understands culculus.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nope. Only calculus.

TPBM wishes their wife kept the phonebook someplace else.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2007)

On a plate, nah thats impractical, much easier to have it payed into the bank, let them add it up and send you a statement every month 

I dont have a wife, but im sure if I did she'd keep the phonebook in the perfect place 

TPBM has tried to rip a yellow pages clean in half ...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

No. I know better.

TPBM has broken boards with their head in a sick ritualistic kung-fu stance.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Nope that might hurt.

TPBM eats to much junk food.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

At times. 

TPBM thinks that junk food is overrated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Naw I enjoy it, but I have really cut back on it and dont eat too much junk food because I am trying to live healthier now.

TPBM hates the outdoors.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh man I love the outdoors. In fact, I just opened all doors and windows to my house with it 46F outside and let the house air out for about 30-40min. While I used to camp all the time, I still enjoy just getting up into the mountains.

TPBM has never been camping. Camping like with no flushing toilets, no running water and only sleeping in tents. Military does not count. You have to want to do this punishment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I love camping and have done it on many occasions. I might go in the next few weeks with my wife and some friends. Tents, no toilets, camp fire and all. I really enjoy it, especially in the winter time.

TPBM hates camping because they can live without there TV and other electronic devices.


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

Nope, I love camping with only a camp fire and little electrick camping lights and the other stuff you use when you go camping.

TPBM are a does not work and rely on other people to give him everything, I am talking about a adult not a little school kid. He he he......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2007)

Although i do go to school and i work, i don't expect/like hand-outs. The reason i started working is so i can pay my on way from now on.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been working since I was in college to pay my bills and everything. Trust me I have worked my ass off, since you were still in diapers screaming eagle.

TPBM drinks to much.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

On occasions.

TPBM smokes too much.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

i think smoking's deplorable, one a day's too much! to occasional Cigar's fine on special occassions but not if you're addicted.........

TPBM has to make a speech in the next week..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM hates speaking in front of crowds.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

i really don't mind it, i get nervous but manage to use my nervous energy to enhance my speeches, i've got to give a speech at a competition on tuesday and several speeches at the South West Regional European Youth Parliament on friday..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

sorry, TPBM bought something today...........

and what's your speech about matt?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Required Communication Performance (RCP). The ugly sister of RNP.

Nope havent bought anything today...yet.

TPBM is always well prepared prior to their speech.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

been to toilet recently- check

drunk water- check

deep breaths- check

nervous- check (i believe some nerves are a good thing) 

double checked any props- check



TPBM has made a fool of themselves through poor speech preparation........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

No thank goodness. But I have had a bad case of the nerves. Was speaking in front of about 300 people and for whatever reason, could not look at the audience to my right. Gave my whole presentation to the left side of the ballroom.

TPBM has given a speech to over 1000 audience members.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

no, the 200 or so at the European Youth Parliament on friday will be my record and i'm looking forward to it, i really quite enjoy the speaking at times!

TPBM is uncapable of adjusting their presentation style to suit the audience...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope. I hate giving speeches, because I HAVE to try and make it funny, and I cant write or plan humour very well. Im far from the worlds best communicator. I prefer exressing my thoughts artistically or just by mindless amounts of writing.

TPBM would rather die than give speeches...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

whilst i sometimes feel that way before giving the speech, having given it i love the feeling of finishing a speech........

TPBM enjoys recieving applause.......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Not really. But when it is over, it is exhilarating.

TPBM wonders if audience members are really paying attention or daydreaming like they would be during someone elses speech.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

no, i know damn well they're not, or atleast thinking that makes it easier........

TPBM has recieved some sort of training for speaking..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah  the school of hard knocks.

TPBM likes Mexican food.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

never tried it, but i don't like it 

TPBM has a wireless mouse...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope, much prefer wired...

TPBM has a wireless keyboard...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

of a sense, i'm at the laptop at the moment so i can't really tell 

TPBM has an optical mouse........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope. Using a laptop with a trackstick.

TPBM has no idea what that means.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

not a freakin' clue 

TPBM isn't matt and also has a laptop.........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

[That's not fair] 

Here is the track stick. Also called a trackpoint. Eraser pointer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

Yep...

TPBM is using a wireless internet connection...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes I have, in High School, in College, and in the Military I recieved training on the matter of speaches.

TPBM hates writing letters.

Ooops I forgot to read the next page and just repleid to the last one on the other page. Oh well...


----------



## Chief (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes I hate writing letters and yes I am using a wireless connections.

TPBM is still using a modem.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

A DSL modem. Everyone has to use a modem Chief.  You mean narrowband 56k?

TPBM has a handicapped relative.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Not that I can think of. Never know though...

TPBM is handicapped in some way though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope

TPBM has been/is in a wheelchair...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Only once when I had a bad case of gout while in Alaska and needed one to walk (roll) through the airport.

TPBM has been in a wheelchair for an extensive period of time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

I was in one for only about week. I did however have my arm in a sling for almost 6 months.

TPBM has never had surgery.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope. Never have. [knock on wood]

TPBM has had surgery and will tell us about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope haven't had any yet.

TPBM has had major surgery


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

I like to think it was major. I have had a small surgery on my foot, reconstructive surgery on my shoulder and had pins installed into my shoulder, and I have had surgery twice on my back to remove a non cancerous tumor. It was removed once and then came back again a year later. Has not come back since though (knock on wood, it has only been 5 months since the last one).

TPBM has never been injured.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lord I wish. Split my arm open. Broke many fingers (Hehehe). Dislocated my kneecap...twice. :rollleyes: Once my left patella was on my very left side of my leg. Not good. Pushed it back. Passed out. Had my anus replaced with a Nimbus 2000 after a fissure. Other stuff.

TPBM is wretching as I write this.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope but the anus part did discust me. Ive been through some **** too, had my shoulder dislocated 6 times. Ouch!!!

TPBM does not believe that a dislocation can be close to the pain felt in child birth.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 29, 2007)

I do, fortunately *knock knock* never had it.

TPBM didn't shave their face for one week now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope I shave everything but my goatee everyday.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

Eeeeeewwww! 

TPBM had the hair stand up on their neck reading Adler's post above.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Oops I forgot to post a TPBM. 

TPBM wonders why what I said grossed out Matt so much.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it was the 'shave everything everyday' part. 

Made me think of an Eunuch.

TPBM did NOT think of an eunuch.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 30, 2007)

i didn't think of anything.

TPBM can't dance


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope I am actually a very good dancer. I took several years of dance lessons with my wife. I can dance the Waltz, the Fox Trot, the Disco Fox, Tango, Salsa, Merengei (spelling?), and the Paso Dueble (spelling? I call it the Mask of Zoro dance ) and the Jive.

When we first stared the lessons is was for our wedding and then I realized that it was actually fun and and an enjoyable thing that me and wife could do together so we continued taking lessons for about 3 years.

TPBM has no rythem.


----------



## Soren (Jan 30, 2007)

EDIT: Yes I have, I used to be prof you know 8)

TPBM trips on the dancefloor


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope as said in my last post, I am a very good dancer.

TPBM loves headbanging to good metal music as I do.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hell yeah! And play a mean air guitar and drums I might add.

TPBM wishes they could dance like Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

No because I am Adler...

TPBM wishes they had done something different with there life.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 30, 2007)

That's true. I wish I had owned a topless bar on a nice southern beach and
worn shorts and flip flops my whole life, never once wearing a damn badge!

TPBM has never been to a topless bar...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Been to too many...spent too much money in them...damn being single in the army...thankgod my wife saved me.

TPBM has thought a woman was cute just to find out she was a guy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Never.

TPBM does not like topless bars.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope, when its raining it all goes in your drink and makes it horrible, mighty chilly as well...

TPBM found that hilariously funny (if you did, you should be ashamed  )


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

And, thus, I'm not.

TPBM uses iTunes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM does not know what an 8 Track is.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Used to own all my Kiss on 8 Track. Hated that **** medium.

TPBM owned a reel-to-reel tape player.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope that I have never owned. I do own 200 records though on vinyl and love them to death.

TPBM has never seen a real record player.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gave my Yamaha with moving magnet cartridge away to a buddy. Along with the 100-150 albums.

TPBM secretly wishes all their albums were converted to digital medium.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2007)

They already are...

TPBM stills has all their music in a analogue medium.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

No. Only CDs and the computer.

TPBM uses an iPod.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> No. Only CDs and the computer.
> 
> TPBM uses an iPod.



We have an iPod, it's my wife's though and I don't really know how to use it w/ the computer.

TPBM has been in more than 5 auto crashes.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope, only three. 

TPBM has slept with more than his fair share of fat birds.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

None actually. Though there have been occasions where in my state of mind I certainly would have.

TPBM believes in God.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope. And I've never had a fat chick either, yay ! You can't make 'em look pretty by turning the light off - that's my problem with 'em. 

TPBM thinks the word bogey is freakin' hilarious


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

As in 12 o'clock high or as in "bogey-man" under your bed? Either way not seeing much humour here.

TPBM was afraid of the dark closet as a kid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope I have allways been a creature of the night.

TPBM is pale as a ghost because they dont get eneogh sun.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

Certain bits.

TPBM wishes that their summers were longer.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2007)

Not really, I like about a week or 2 of really goot hot weather but thats enough. Give me Autumn and Winter any day.

TPBM wishes there was no such thing as summer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

no i love it because there's so much driving to do on the farm!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Lanc - where's your "TPBM" addition???

I like all the seasons, although I haven't seen a real winter in a couple years now.

TPBM has never seen snow before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

i have but not nearly often enough! 

TPBM hasn't backed up any of their most important stuff they store on the computer.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

Well not since last May and my HDD crashed in December so...

TPBM always backs up so they don't loose anything


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

i have an external hard drive on which i have all data from the desktop and my MP3 player which has a _LOT_ of important school work on it, i back that up atleast once a week........

TPBM isn't gnomey and has lost data in the past because they didn't back up......


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2007)

lost my graduation project and had less than a year to finish it and present it.
Currupted floppy.

TPBM hate the whole graduation project consept.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

Get used to it. It will come around if you go to college and want a good paying job.

TPBM wasted time in highschool.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh boy did I!

TPBM is still wasting time right now!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes - the joys of being on holiday

TPBM hates wasting time...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually I do...

TPBM has never travelled outside of there own country.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope, left the country at least once every year...

TPBM is the same in leaving their country every year or so...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

I leave the country 3 to 4 times a year. I go back to the US atleast once and then I travel to 2 or 3 other countries each year with my wife.

TPBM has never flown on a plane.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes. Ugh. All kinds. And they are all like riding a crowded city bus with the dregs of society sitting next to you. I'd rather have a root canal.

TPBM has been in the EE bay of a large transport plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

nope.........

TPBM has never made a plastic model kit of an aircraft...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Made plenty..

TPBM has never worked on a real aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

nope never........

TPBM has never worked on a real tractor.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes I have. We used tractors as tugs for our aircraft. In Iraq we had to work on our John Deer Tractors all the time.

TPBM has does now a thing about mechanics.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

TPBM also didn't understand what adler just wrote


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

No I am Adler and it was quite straight forward. Basically the TPBM is not mechanically inclined.

TPBM is not mechanically inclined (reworded because of TPAM).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Actually I feel stupid now and just realized my error above and I will edit it now.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

You can't edit your screw ups when you are caught. That takes the humour right out I say. 

Yeah, I'm mechanically inclined, just no longer mechanically motivated. I've installed car stereos, alarms, waterpumps, radiators, head gaskets, and valve stem sleeves. But nothing to do with transmissions or the engine block.

TPBM is much more mechanically inclined than I am.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 3, 2007)

That's a negative. I did car brakes once, also changed fuel filters a couple times. That's about it other than routine stuff. On the preflights I check to make sure the engine is still there...

TPBM can strip down and rebuild motor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 3, 2007)

Im not sure if I could do a whole engine (dont see why not though) but if worked on numorious engines and changed just about everything on a car there is to change at some point.

TPBM has never even picked up a spanner.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

I have picked up a spanner

TPBM prefers skiing (freestyle/newschool) to snowboarding...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

i don't partake of either but think snowboarding looks cooler..........

TPBM didn't go outside at all today...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Went for a nice walk today.

TPBM has not left there computer today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> You can't edit your screw ups when you are caught. That takes the humour right out I say.



You are right. I went back and changed it back to what it was.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Spent about 3 hours in the rain today.

TPBM wishes that their significant other spent more time with their friends.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm still wishing i had a significant other 

TPBM saw an advert they liked on TV today............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

Have not watched TV today.

TPBM thinks that Lanc does have a significat other and that being a sheep.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

No Adler. I recall that was proven.

TPBM has noticed that Lanc is spamming the forum to get his 20k posts.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

that loveable hansome rogue is? i hadn't noticed 

TPBM thinks matt made such a slanderous statement up to insult me


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm Matt and I would never do that. I have a whole thread dedicated to insults.  Man you guys take this spamming thing seriously. 

TPBM is wondering what Les will do next once Lanc breaks 20k.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

that's because spamming is an art my young Padawan, in return for you imparting your engineering experience on to me i may teach you  

and the current talk is to bump me down to zero, i must admit to being a bit curious myself 

TPBM fears for my safety when Les finds out what has transpired tonight........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Nope, sure as hell dont fear for your safety. I am on Les's side remember!

TPBM thinks that Lanc is too excited about the 20K number.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't care about their post count...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Your right I dont.

TPBM thinks Lanc is the only one that cares aside from a few Newbies who think they will be godlike if they can get 20K as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2007)

Possibly  It wont be long before I lose the title of most posts which Ive held for years, but I wont miss it.

TPBM has more that 20k posts on another forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Nope I not a member of any other forum.

TPBM is a member of several forums and that is there only life.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 6, 2007)

No I have a life.

TPBM is sick of their life.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm loving life right now - living the dream baby.

TPBM does not like having to work for a living.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 6, 2007)

No I don't. I'd rather get paid for my hobbies.

TPBM wonders if global warming will have a significant impact upon thier life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

No I dont wonder. I know it will...

TPBM does not care about global warming.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I do care. But think their is an overreaction to environmental contributions from the US. The cost benefit model of the Kyoto Treaty is flawed.

TPBM thinks that the US is the cause of most of the global warming.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

Nope I think the Chinese with there Billion people are the cause of most of it.

TPBM would like to live as a hermit in the hills.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 7, 2007)

Absolutely true, so long as I can keep my internet connection!

TPBM never tires of news coverage from New Orleans after Katrina...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I do. I think bush should have done more for the sufferers.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't disagree, just think your post is based upon ignorance.

TPBM wants Nancy Pelosi to be able to fly in the C-40 (737NG) whenever she wishes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

No I dont wish that. And as for the post based off of ignorance, I was waiting for someone else to post it. 

TPBM wishes to be a polotician.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

Being a politician is a noble profession in theory. Serving your fellow man as an elected representative... Unfortunately - in reality politics is nauseating, and I am not sure I'd subject myself and my family to that after I retire from the mil.

TPBM wants only a career that will make them rich.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 10, 2007)

No, I want a job that I will greatly enjoy (although if it made me rich, I'm sure I'd enjoy it a little more)
TPBM agrees


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ideally, but then again I wouldn't abuse innocent people for my own selfish gains. So in the spirit on your post. No. Money is not everything. I also need to feel like I'm contributing towards a greater community good.

TPBM thinks that huge corporations like Walmart, GE, BAE and others are only out to make money and will stamp upon the masses to do so.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 10, 2007)

True, they believe that they can do anything (and get away with it) to make big bucks. And usually they can, as the governments usually turn a blind eye.
TPBM has never been to Australia


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 10, 2007)

Why the sad face?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Because he has never been to Australia...

TPBM has not been to Germany.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have been to Germany, but that was 8 years ago. Stayed in Munich, and I went to a medieval walled city that was nearby in Bavaria - but I can't remember the name of it! I also support walmart - I reread the US Constitution and didn't catch anything forcing employers to provide any benefits or anything other of the order either....

TPBM has never been to Eire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Been to Ireland twice now, and the German city that you are talking about is Rottenburg and it is about a 20 minute drive from where I live.

TPBM has never been to Rome.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because he has never been to Australia...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

I do, he is a great guitar player!

TPBM likes rap music. Or should I say crap music...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

(I'll let the next person answer. You know my position.)

TPBM will answer Adler's query.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

No I am Adler and I dont like rap...

I will let the TPBM answer the question for Matt then.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hate it...

TPBM agrees with my answer to adlers question


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeap I allready stated that above.

TPBM is like me and needs to stop looking in this thread everytime they see that someone posted something because they like this it is just 3 guys getting to the same answer over 6 different posts. Spam basically....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes. We suck.

TPBM likes incandescent bulbs vs flourescent.


----------



## Chief (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey, a lightbulb is a lightbulbs. As long as it fits in my lamp and lights up a room. I'm not one to complain

TPBM would like to have a house full of blacklights and lazers.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha! Maybe if I was 14 and jamming to Hanson...

TPBM has a wife that has thousands and thousands of pictures and wonders why it is necessary for her to take pictures of her family at every single little function???


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Aaawwwhhh Jesus. You just characterized my life. My wife takes pics of everything. When the hard drive crashed, I thought she was going to have an aneurysm. She owns a Nikon D80, takes camera lessons and the likelihood of us looking at these thousands of pics is pretty remote.

But I still love her. 

TPBM wishes their spouse, significant other would change their ways.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

No I pretty much love my wife the way she is. She is great. 

TPBM does not feel as lucky about there wife or girlfriend.


----------



## Chief (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope, cause I don't have one, yet. She's very quiet and secretive. You never know what she's gonna do next.

TPBM is as pitifully single as I am.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope happily married.

TPBM has never been intimate with a woman.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope not yet, I'm only 15 *sigh*
TPBM suffers the same as I


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM misses there youth.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2007)

Not yet cos I still am one pretty much, but I can tell I will miss it. I'd like to turn 18 then put my life on pause.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

NO TPBM CC!!!! Your breaking the chain!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 15, 2007)

Fine i will start one then.

TPBM is angry that CC broke the chain


----------



## mkloby (Feb 15, 2007)

I am. There is no breaking the chain!

TPBM has their PPL or commercial.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 16, 2007)

what the hell is that?

TPBM is laughing at my inferiority and will explain what mkloby has tried to say to me.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 16, 2007)

Private Pilot's or Commercial Pilots License...

The person below me prefers simulators to real aircraft.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks twoeagles. that clarified it for me. Anyway have never played on the simulators i would prefer flying in a real aircraft.

TPBM agrees


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes I agree. I crewed Helicopters for 6 years and have a PPL.

TPBM still thinks that simulators are like flying the real thing and call it "flying".


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2007)

Full motion Class III simulators, yes.

TPBM wishes that all trees were green.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2007)

Not really, well I dont mind 

TPBM enjoys driving at night


----------



## mkloby (Feb 16, 2007)

Driving at night is ok. Flying at night is beautiful!

TPBM like boating/fishing intoxicated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

I prefer not to be intoxicated but boating/fishing with a few beers is okay.

TPBM enjoys deep sea fishing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't fish as much as I want to.

TPBM has been deep sea fishing before


----------



## Chief (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually I have. I was 12 at the time. I didn't catch nothing, but it was still fun.

TPBM has been ice fishing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

That I have as well. I enjoyed it but that is because I dont mind the cold.

TPBM hates the cold.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 17, 2007)

Depends on the situation. In the winter, in a wet fighting hole w/o winter gear - then I mind the cold 

TPBM is cold if the temp drops below 70*F(21*C)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope because the temp here normally regulary hits 10 to 20 F during the day and -2 to 0 F at night this time of year. Not this year though.

TPBM has not experienced the 130 degree heat of the Middle East before.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope but I have experienced the 125 degree heat of Madagascar before...

TPBM has never experienced temperature over 100 degrees (F)


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah I have. But I'd take heat over humidity any **** day.

TPBM has never changed a tire on their vehicle before.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep only last Wednesday on the way to work. Bicycle tyre ripped.

TPBM has never sneaked out the back of a house as the ladies husband entered the front(they were going through the devorce proceedure and I was very young).


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope. Never.

I've had girls sneak out of my room through the window while I was still in highschool living with the Ps.

TPBM thinks that those who commit adultery with married people are the scum of the earth.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 17, 2007)

Not all. 

TPBM believes in bringing back stoning for cases of adultery.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well...Let's not get silly.

TPBM still fantisizes about their past conquests.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 17, 2007)

And man, when I saw her in Penthouse Magazine, I damn near shat myself...

TPBM has never seen the Mexican Donkey Show...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Nope not in real life, but I have seen video that a friend took.

TPBM would like to take part in said donkey show...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 18, 2007)

What is this "donkey show?"

TPBM will explain the donkey show to me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

I sure will. 

To give you the best answer I went to wikipedia (since all sorts of nuts post there) and found you this information:

"A donkey show is a form of live entertainment in which a person (usually a woman) performs sexual acts with a donkey. It is common for Tijuana and Juarez cab drivers to offer tourists a ride to "donkey shows," yet locals warn that such an offer can easily lead to the tourist(s) being robbed in a remote location. A real donkey show is reportedly performed in Boy's Town, Nuevo Laredo, Mexico. [1]"

TPBM is now completely ed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2007)

Hell no, I live in Cornwall...

TPBM actually took part in the Donkey show...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the descrip, Chris. Unfortunately, bestiality is not one of my interests.

TPBM is eagerly interested in attended said event.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

No I am not.

TPBM is into S&M.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 18, 2007)

Hell no.

TPBM is married to his horse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont own a horse. 

TPBM is down on there luck.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 19, 2007)

I guess we'll have to see if that date pans out! Fingers crossed!

TPBM wants to have a beer and talk about life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont care to talk about life, but I am drinking an afternoon beer.

TPBM thinks that alcohol is evil.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 19, 2007)

Evil - no. Some people just can't handle it though and it destroys them.

TPBM is known to drink whiskey from the bottle in a dark corner.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 19, 2007)

Not from the bottle or in a dark corner, but yes. Goes well with a good cigar.

TPBM wishes football was still on.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 19, 2007)

The season is almost starting.

TPBM is unhappy with the outcome of the superbowl.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes I am and no the season is till more than 6 months away. So yes I am also missing football.

TPBM team has never one a super bowl.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 20, 2007)

Wrong, Cowboys baby!

TPBM's college team has never won a major bowl game.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Dont really have a college team. Cowboys suck by the way....

TPBM like college basketball.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 21, 2007)

Cowboys had an off season, we'll stop it there. Aggies are kickin ass in College bball though! Last time they had a good team was when my dad was here in the late 70s.

TPBM hates Terrell Owens.


----------



## Chief (Feb 21, 2007)

I consider him a crappy Randal Cunningham. 

TPBM thinks Randal Cunningham was crap as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

No I dont, but I do think that Terrel Owens is a self centered bitch. I can say that because I hated him when he was a member of my team.

TPBM does not know how to fry an egg.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope  Cant cook at all. I asked mum if shed teach me how to do a lasagne sometime this week but she hasnt yet.

TPBM likes cold soup.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 21, 2007)

Mmmmmn Gazpacho. Lovely.

TPBM petends to like caviar.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

No, just don't like it.

TPBM likes doing roadkill...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope I dont sure dont. I think it is a shame people that go out of there way to run over animals.

TPBM now thinks that I am a tree hugger.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 21, 2007)

You hardly seem like the treehugger type.

TPMB ate meat today.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 21, 2007)

Not yet but i will tonight.

TPBM is a very happy vegan


----------



## Chief (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, because I ate 2 cheeseburgers and 7 chicken nuggets(We were out of fries). I'm definitely vegan.
If I don't have meat at least 6 times a week. I feel I have committed a crime.

TPBM is the same way.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Folks that don't eat meat in Texas are generally not trusted and avoided at all costs.

TPBM feels they have commited a crime with less than 6 beers/week.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 22, 2007)

Last time I had a beer was months ago. Always felt a little bad drinking w/ the wife pregnant.

TPBM thinks Texas A&M sucks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2007)

Dont care about Texas A&M.

TPBM does not care about College sports.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 22, 2007)

Unless we're talking Navy football , that's a true statement...

TPBM can't wait for warmer weather and waterskiing!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2007)

Dont water ski. But I am looking forward to some warm weather so I can do some rafting, climbing and camping down in the mountains. Sunbathing at the nude beaches and pools will be nice too.

TPBM is apalled by nude beaches.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 22, 2007)

I definitely am appalled by nude beaches.

TPBM has no qualms about baring it all in public.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 23, 2007)

I wouldn't do it no.

TPBM is a tradesman.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

No, but wish that I was. Woodworking is my hobby never realized.

TPBM wishes they had other trade skills.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah I wish I was better with woodworking and stuff like that. For the most part I wish I was better with cars. Besides the basic stuff I dont know **** about them. I think it is rather funny because I am a liscensed aircraft mechanic and dont have any problem working on them at all. I enjoy getting my hands dirty on aircraft but I have problems with cars. 

I think it is because I think too much about the problem when it is something really simple (maybe because I keep thinking of helicopters that I work on). For instance I had an electrical problem with my jeep where the inside lights would not go out. I tore the whole thing apart looking for a loose wire or something. It ended up needing just some WD40 on the door sensors! 

TPBM has had a similiar experience.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes I have. I'm an electrical engineer and house wiring gives me fits. I can do it. It's simple. But sometimes it makes me mental. A good example was trying to install a new thermostat for the furnace about two years ago. I think I almost blew an O-ring.

TPBM has had a similar experience.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2007)

I was the TPAY so yes I have. I think the problem is really over engineering it. You think of things that are more technical or adnvaced (as aircraft in my case) and think that it is too simple to be the solution so you over engineer it.

TPBM wishes they could have had a good 20 year old Bushmills Whiskey at the pub tonight.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 23, 2007)

Not feeling like whiskey tonight. All I want is a red/brown type beer fresh on tap... but I get to change diapers instead!  

TPBM will have some beers for me this weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

I hope so, mkloby. My diaper changes are over until advanced age.

TPBM is going to work in the yard this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2007)

Nope I went out last night had a few beers at the pub with my wife and friends and then my In-laws arrived today to stay the night. So I will be sitting around small talking with them.

TPBM hates small talk.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes I do. In fact if it wasn't for this forum, I would never engage in it. Just last weekend my parents and my wife were talking. I was staring at the floor. My mom asks "Matt, what's wrong".
"Nothing", I replied. "I'm listening. It's a foreign concept to many."

TPBM loves small talk about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 24, 2007)

Nope. If you are going to have a conversation you are going to have to have a topic to talk about.

TPBM likes Metallica as much as I do.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably not, but I do really like them. Mostly their older stuff.

TPBM hates MySpace.com.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Yes I do. In fact if it wasn't for this forum, I would never engage in it. Just last weekend my parents and my wife were talking. I was staring at the floor. My mom asks "Matt, what's wrong".
> "Nothing", I replied. "I'm listening. It's a foreign concept to many."



That was me yesterday. Exact same scenerio and same question and comment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh and as an answer tot he last TPBM.

No I dont hate myspace. I was able to get in touch with many old friends and keep in touch with my old military friends that way. I dont abuse it though, just to get in touch with people.

TPBM does not know where there old friends are.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 25, 2007)

I have lost contact with all but a few friends from back home since I left.

TPBM still lives in the same town they grew up in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope I do live near that town though. It is only a little over an hour to drive there. During the last years though I have been all over the world.

TPBM still lives in the same town they were born and are happy with that.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope I was born in brisbane and was flown back here. so i have been living in the same town for almost 16yrs.

TPBM wishes they were a kid again.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 26, 2007)

Does 21 still count as a kid? 

TPBM wishes he was 21 again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

No because if I was 21 again I would still have time in the Army and a deployment to Iraq.

TPBM cant wait until they are 21.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2007)

I can wait for ages...I dont wanna grow up...

TPBM is looking forward to their old age.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Not really but I dont fear it either.

TPBM believes in wonder drugs that slow down aging.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 27, 2007)

No way. I'll age naturally w/ grace 

TPBM is looking forward to retirement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes and no. Again it is something that I dont want to speed up. I want to enjoy my family and my eventual children and dont want them to grow up to quick therefore my retirement can wait. Unless I can retire tomorrow because I win the Lottery.

TPBM plays the lottery every chance they get.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 27, 2007)

No, but my life plan is to find two winning powerball tickets on the ground and end up with torrential oodles of money. 

TPBM wonders why everyone that wins the lottery ends up poorer than before with nothing to show for it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

No I dont because they waste in on **** and dont pay there taxes and end up in jail.

TPBM does not know how to save money.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah I do. If you saw me in town, you would never guess.

TPBM wants new windows in their home.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 1, 2007)

The house we have, far away in Pensacola, was brand spanking new construction when we bought it... no need for new anything!

TPBM must constantly persuade their wife that remodeling is not needed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

Nope but she is doing a great job with the design of the house that we wish to build when we move to Alaska.

TPBM would rather live in an apartment than a house. (I actually know people like this)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, as I am still living with my folks. 

TPBM wants a better car.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 2, 2007)

I want a car fullstop. I can't wait to get my license!
TPBM has watched and likes Scarface (tis my favourite movie)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes it was a good movie. Not the best of its kind though.

TPBM still needs to graduate high school.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nope. And Reservoir Dogs was better.

TPBM has heard their neighbors grunting the joys of procreation.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 2, 2007)

Never heard that. Isn't reservoir dogs the one where in the beginning they debate whether you should tip a waitress or not???

TPBM wants to change career fields.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm an entomology major now, who knows if it'll pan out or not.

TPBM doesn't know what entomology is.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 2, 2007)

Isn't it the study of creepy crawlies(technical description)?

TPBM Has a new job offer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Not yet but I wish I did. I need one. I want to work on aircraft again!

TPBM still has never had a real job.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I could afford not to have a real job. But I do have an offer of a new one.

TPBM is idependently wealthy and very generous. So much so they are going to elliviate all my finacial woes so I can spend all time with my partner(wife in Sept) and kids.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope unfortunatly I am not that wealthy.

TPBM will post a picture of them doing something very stupid.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry to disappoint adler, I have nothing of the kind. Although I could tell you stuff.

TPBM is disappointed that there is no pic but does want to hear more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2007)

Not really. I was hoping Matt would post a pic of him doing something stupid?

TPBM agrees and will sign a petition for Matt to do so.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

No pics Adler. And my days of doing stupid stuff is long gone. Besides we didn't have a camera when we dressed up like Micheal Jackson wannabees, two young Texas babes in our arms, and went to Billy Bob's Texas Honky Tonk bar looking for a fight. I assure you that took mucho alcohol. Lots of fun except for the last trip to the men's room before leaving. Lucky I'm still here to write about it.

TPBM is deeply disturbed thinking about that.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2007)

Only about the Michael jackson part....oohhh..gives me the creeps!

TPBM is upset he didn't get a reach-around.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

WTF? South Jersey? I outta come over there kick your ass for the thought.

TPBM now realizes what NJACO stands for.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2007)

Ahh ...F***ed up the thread.

TPBM hates anything Jersey


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

Nope but also have no desire to go that place.

TPBM does dispise everything Jersey though.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have nothing against it except for the retarded accent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

And where is the TPBM...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh sorry. I was so distracted thinking about Jersey women with that accent I forgot.

TPBM has never met a woman from Jersey with that lovely accent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

Your right I have not. I have had friends from Jersey but none of them women.

TPBM has never met a woman with a sexy european accent when they speak english.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2007)

We don't have axsents here in Souf joisey, its the 51st State. And never needed to meet a woman with any accent... just need them to be quiet.

TPBM makes mayonaise lids for a living.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've made mayonaise. Just not enough to jar.

TPBM wishes that their house was made of sticks and stones.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope normal building materials are fine.

TPBM builds houses for a living.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope but I have helped built a house for us to work out of in Iraq.

TPBM is somewhat pondering what Matt meant by Mayonaise.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering if someone would catch that. Leave it to Adler.

TPBM really has made mayo in a blender or food processor.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

No I have not. 

TPBM is a vegan.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM is purely a carnivore.


----------



## Chief (Mar 7, 2007)

And proud of it.

TPBM is trying to cut back on their red meat consumption.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, guess so. Eating more chicken. Want to eat more veggie-meat substitutes (mushrooms, eggplant, etc), but haven't been very successful.

TPBM has been to Disneyland.


----------



## Chief (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, but I was so young I may as well of not gone at all. I don't remember any of it.

TPBM has never been to an amusement park in their life.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2007)

i have been to heaps.

TPBM has no fun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

I have tons of fun. Too much to elaborate on.

TPBM is planning a vacation.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess so. I have to go to Orlando for work in July (bloody heat). Thought I'd bring the family along for Disney World.

TPBM hates the oppressive heat coupled with humidity.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 8, 2007)

Absolutely true, and I grew up east of Orlando, when the city was 75% orange groves and Disney was some place in California...But heat and humidity don't bother a barefoot and shirtless kid living by the water.

TPBM has never picked and eaten oranges fresh from the tree.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 8, 2007)

Not true, i grew up with an orange tree, lime, lemon and grapefruit tree in our front yard in CA. 

TPBM thinks good wine is sealed with a screw off cap and is flammable.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2007)

Nope, a good French or Italian wine with a cork will do me...

TPBM is a fan of 'dirty' cider...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

I've drank "real" cider. Homemade. Talk about getting your attention. Ooorah!!

TPBM has never had a homebrew. I mean a really good homebrew.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2007)

I have had home-brewed gin (from Sloe Berries) but not home-brewed beer...

TPBM has brewed their own beer...


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 9, 2007)

I havent personally, but my stepdad has.
TPBM cannot drink as they are not yet 18 and are good, law abiding citizens


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope I am nearing the front side of 30. Funny thing is I have been legally drinking beer since I was 16 because you drink beer in Germany at 16 legally.

TPBM does not like alcohol.


----------



## Chief (Mar 9, 2007)

Let's just say it's left a bad mark on my family's history. 
(Note, Irish, German, Native American, Swedish)

TPBM hates smoking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope dont hate it. I used to smoke about a pack a day. I quit when I returned from Iraq only to start smoking again a year later. I have since quit again but still have an occasional cigar with a fine whiskey or sometimes a cigarette at a party or bar but normally no more than 1 or 2 a month.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Good for you Adler. Now where's that TPBM?

TPBM will do Adler's TPBM.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 9, 2007)

Adler screwing up the damn chain.

TPBM enjoys flying multi engines w/ 1 engine shut down.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

No thank you. When you say shut down you really mean at idle, right. That I've done. Or at least been on the flight.

TPBM has performed an autorotation.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 9, 2007)

I've done both. Usually just simulating a shut down engine w/ the prop feathered. No autorotation yet - but i got a start date for helos back in pensacola for 9 may. There will be some autorotating then!

TPBM hates working with GPS approaches and longs for simple VOR, TACANS, and ILS appoaches.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

VOR, TACANS and ILS? Pppheeww. I wish for the good ole days of LORAN!!

And you have seriously completely shut down an engine inflight!?!?? Who is your Marine instructor! I want to be sure he never recieves a civil license.

TPBM has been in a huge argument with their Mom.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

na not really...

TPBM has been on their push bike in the last few days......


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

What's a pushbike?

TPBM is glad Lanc has returned to provide a much needed burst of joviality to the droll site.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 10, 2007)

I am. He was gone quite a while, although I'm not around so much lately. Oh, and we all practice flight with an engine shut down. C-12s actually fly much more smoothly with the engine actually shut down than with a "simulated" shut down engine. King Airs are actually nice and stable. LORAN never caught on. I think maybe Canadians use it, and the coast guard uses it I believe.

TPBM has lost hearing from too many years on a flight line w/o hearing protection.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Adler screwing up the damn chain.
> 
> TPBM enjoys flying multi engines w/ 1 engine shut down.



Oops sorry.  

But as for that no I did not like flying in a Blackhawk with only 1 engine. Autorotations were fun though.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope. My hearing is ok. (damn you adlerfor screwing the chain AGAIN!!!)

TPBM are into comic books and will tell us their favourite character.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> TPBM has lost hearing from too many years on a flight line w/o hearing protection.



I have. My hearing is terrible because of 6 years of flying and working on the flight line. The only differenence is that I used my hearing protection. I had a flight helmet and CEPs.


TPBM does not comprehend how loud it is on the flight line or even how loud it can be in a helicopter even when wearing your flight helmet and CEPs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Nope. My hearing is ok. (damn you adlerfor screwing the chain AGAIN!!!)



No actually I was still typing. You screwed up the chain...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 11, 2007)

No you did you just did it again and you didn't answer my question.

No i don't know how loud it is

TPBM is tired


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep thats right. Stupid time change for us on the Right Coast three weeks early.

TPBM likes to scratch his head.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope OH and know I was typing answering the last one that was before yours because I started typing it before you did. Mine was just longer that is why it took longer. If you would like ot look at when the posts were started I can show you. You broke the chain...
...Give it up.

It is allready dark where TPBM lives.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok adler whatever i don't give a **** anymore, I am the one whos tired!

BTW yes it is dark it is currently 9:32PM in aus now.

TPBM already knew the time in aus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope but I figured it was up there. It is 1240 in Germany right now. Very sunny and good grilling weather.

TPBM thinks that grilling is a good idea and will do the same today.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

No not today. Today we feast upon Jambalaya.

TPBM does not like Jambalaya, Paella and similar dishes.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 11, 2007)

Never had it.

TPBM is a big NCAA basketball fan.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope. Find it boring actually. And I'm the guy who kinda sorta likes NBA, if it weren't for the thug players.

TPBM wishes that another country was the prime superpower instead of the US and will tell us why.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 11, 2007)

OH HELL NO!!!

It's better for my life expectancy that we remain the only superpower.

TPBM longs for a new world order.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes I do actually. I want liberal F'ers to own up to their responsibility that 4 year degrees in english, social farting around, and powder puff management are NOT economically viable. You will work at McD's with those degrees. They will not buy you a mansion. Get over it. You want to raise alpacas on an organic farm? Fine. But don't ask me to allow you to get on the dole because of your tree hugging, save the whales, spotted owl, don't eat yellow snow ways. Enjoy your octo-lacto vegiterian hell that you have created for yourself.

I'm done now. 

TPMB likes soap that has little oil in it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

I actually use liquid soap.

TPBM does not use deoderant.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

You bet I do. I tried to go cold turkey. It's not pretty.

TPBM has plants in their bathroom.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

I do. I have a small lemon tree, a Palm Tree, a Venus Fly Trap, and some wiered plant that my wife brought home from her Biology Experiment stuff at school. When you touch the plant it moves... Wierd! My cat loves it though.
We actually have plants all over our house. We have a rather large Bengamini Tree, Several Palm Trees, lots of Cactusus, Bonzais and a bunch of weird stuff that my wife brings home from school

TPBM hates having plants in the house.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Not me, I love them. However, I don't like too many. I've had a Venus Flytrap. I thought that was wierd. But a plant the moves when you touch it. Freaky.

TPBM wonders how the plants move.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 12, 2007)

No idea. Pretty cool though.

TPBM wants a Venus idiot-trap.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh yeah that would be sweet.

TPBM has had a bad day at work recently


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, as a matter of fact I did. As a part time job I work in a greengrocers, and today (i added it all up) I bagged 560 kilograms of potatoes. Not very fun at all.

TPBM also works in a greengrocer's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Nope sure dont. 

TPBM has failed a class this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2007)

Not yet, so hopefully not at all.

TPBM has failed this year...


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 13, 2007)

Boy that sure would put a damper on the next 9 months... But no, it's going pretty well for me.

TPBM is also on spring break.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

No those days are long gone, I must lament.

TPBM has a winter break and a spring break.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish!

TPBM is on break all year long because they are a bumb.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Where is Cheddar?

TPBM hasn't seen CC in quite a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2007)

You are right I have not. But him being gone does not worry me as much as Lanc because CC does this every once in a while. 

TPBM soiled there pants recently.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

No. Though the wifey sneezed in bed the other night and I came real close. Real close.

TPBM wears their underwear for multiple days.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope but I have had to when I was deployed before! Pretty nasty. Especially when you are flying home on R&R and all your gear is packed up and put away so that it does not have to get inspected by customs again and your plain gets delayed and you sit in hot ass Kuwait for 3 days with no change of clothes and then you go home smelling like ass! That was great, my wife told me when she picked me up at the base that no matter what I had to shower first before she would even let me in the rest of the house! I did not care, I was just glad to be home!

TPBM believes in just turning the underwear inside out.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope I prefer going commando.

TPBM has now been put of their dinner.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

Fortunatly I had allready eaten dinner!

TPBM has lost there stomach sometime this week.


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope... I think...

TPBM actually got this off of a Bionicle Site called The Brotherhood Of Makuta.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

Got what of that site?

TPBM is as perplexed as I am.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, yes - I am completely baffled by this one. And what on earth is a Bionicle Site, anyway?

TPBM isn't an engineer, but sure wishes they were...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

I guess I am sort of an engineer...

TPBM does not wish to have a technical job. They want everything given to them and show it in a snobbish way.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

I wish and I do.

TPBM has seen similar posts of Sabrestrike like above and questions either his age, sobriety or mental faculties.

[btw, Bionicles are science fiction creatures of a mythos created by the Dutch. The are toy figurines that are popular with young kids.]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

In that case yes I do question the above mentioned things.

TPBM is going to hit some Irish Pubs tomorrow night for St Patties day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

Certainly go out for some Guiness but we don't have any Irish pubs here but all of them will still being doing something.

TPBM isn't doing anything for St Patricks day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

Wrong. I am hitting some Irish Pubs in our area. Listening to some fine live drinking music and having some Kilkenny and Guiness.

TPBM would like to do something but the old ball and chain will not let them.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2007)

Worse... I've been a single man, playing the field for two years and I just elevated a girl to girlfriend status. I will go out but I have to be "good". I'd almost rather stay home and remain temptation free.

TPBM.. has never had sex in an airplane


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

You right I have not. Been pretty damn close to it but not quite.

TPBM has never had sex in a Castle.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nope. Too damn drafty and the high ceilings give me the creeps.

TPBM hates condoms.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2007)

I do, but since I am married I dont have to worry about those restrictive things.

TPBM is soemwhat turned on by these conversations.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 17, 2007)

No - I would probably be creepy if they did. Hey Adler, how are the Irish bars over there? Do the pubs actually have Irishmen owners and workers?

TPBM is trying to find a babysitter for their kids tonight.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 17, 2007)

Nope, my kid is gonna be 20 and in college, fu*king his way through his sophmore year hehe....

TPBM was witness to an almost-car crash...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2007)

Many times, Les. Many times. Some have even been my own.

TPBM has been hospitalized from a car crash.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope people I know have.

TPBM believes red cars go faster


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

mkloby said:


> No - I would probably be creepy if they did. Hey Adler, how are the Irish bars over there? Do the pubs actually have Irishmen owners and workers?



Some do. The really good ones to. The one that I went to last night is called O Sheas Irish Pub and it is run by Irish people that immigrated to Germany for some reason. The whole staff is Irish. It is really great, they allways have live music and tradional dancing and games and a large clientel of them are Irish and British. You would be surprised how many people actually come from Ireland adn England who live in Nurnberg. The pub was actually name by the Guiness brewary as the the best Irish Pub in 2003. Below are some pictures of the pub.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Nope people I know have.
> 
> TPBM believes red cars go faster



Nope my Jeep is Black.

TPBM has never been to a really good pub.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I have. Hawk and Dove, Washington DC. Kell's Irish Pub, Seattle. And can't recall the name, but a really cool little pub in Jack London Square in San Fransisco.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

TPBM....


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Man speaking of the earlier one, some drunken ******* damn near rear ended my new car. 

Anyways, I've been to a bunch of good bars but just one good pub.

TPBM does not understand the types of people that drink liquor instead of beer.


----------



## Bullockracing (Mar 19, 2007)

Huh? Waaaazzzzaaaaaat? Did sumbubny saay beeer? I reeeely likes da liiiikeeeeer. Hooooz gada beeeer? *hic*

TPBM is sober...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2007)

I am sober, but I would like Aggie to explain what kind of people drink liquor instead of beer because I drink both...

TPBM would also like Aggie to explain as well.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mainly liberal arts majors in my experience. 

TPBM has a liberal arts degree but still drinks beer, shattering my reality.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope. Bachelor of Science degree. And I like both.

TPBM has a composite roof.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont know what that is, all I know is that I have a roof over my head!

TPBM is not so lucky


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

No I dont really think there is anyone here who does not have a roof over there head.

TPBM has been homeless once though.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 21, 2007)

I may be home homeless soon! I'm experiencing job burn out and I want to sell my house and move. TPBM has a 7 - figure job waiting for me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

No that I do not. If politics would stop getting in the way I would have a nice 6 figure job though for myself.

TPBM is being held back because of family.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 21, 2007)

Nope - kind of the other way around, actually.

TPBM is drooling thinking about ice cold beer.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm always drooling thinking of ice cold beer. Beautiful day and good morning buzz... [slap, slap, slap] ...oh right. I'm not in college any more.

TPBM gets so many emails in a day they can't keep up with them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

Nope, if I wanted one right now I would go and get one.

TPBM is an alcoholic.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 21, 2007)

Absolutely! I am making up for all those years I didn't drink before I turned 32.

TPBM understands 12 hours bottle to throttle...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

That I do but then again I was brought up in the aviation world and was a crew member and do some private flying.

TPBM believes that flying drunk is okay.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2007)

Only if you enjoy jail.

TPBM wishes that fake breasts were a thing of the past.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

Never cared for fake breasts. But then again all of the women I have had had in my life had really nice ones that were real.

TPBM is not so fortunate. They are used to the aircraft carrier flight deck women.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 21, 2007)

No I am not.

TPBM has a secret dream to ride an atomic bomb yelling out "Democracy has arrived bitches!!!"


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2007)

Funny scenario. But no - that is not a dream of mine.
Maybe I'll say "democracy has arrived bitches" while 22 marines are pouring out of the back of my MV-22.

TPBM will state the nicest FBO they've flown into.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmm lets see I think the nicest one that I ever flew into was a small airfield in Linz, Austria. It was surrounded by the mountains and the ground crews were extremely friendly. They helped us fix a problem we with our external fuel tanks, refueled us and then also had us over for a nice BBQ since the weather was too bad for us to fly through the Alps.

TPBM does not know what an FBO is.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, I do.

TPBM wonders how drop tanks work during maneuvering where the gravity vector is constantly changing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

No I dont...

TPBM does not know the difference between AFMS and ESSS.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nope. Acronyms are typically manufacturer specific. And the military owns the rest. 

TPBM wonders what prolonged (months) weightlessness would feel like.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

I do actually and I think it would be kind of neat.

TPBM has never felt weightlessness.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 22, 2007)

No, but I have fallen down a lot and that kind of counts.

TPBM can't wait until space travel becomes affordable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

That I agree with as well, until then Negative G maneuvers will have to do...

TPBM is afraid of flying.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 22, 2007)

No, its very fun, especially take-off.

TPBM has done more than 200MPH in a car.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 23, 2007)

No I have not. T/O is exciting??? Flying is the 2nd greatest thrill known to man. LANDING is number 1!!!

TPBM has had to report a hard landing to maintenance.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe if I was pilot. But alas... my ego only fits in a shoebox.

TPBM has eaten haggis.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah i have, i didnt like only because i dont like spicy food, thats all

TPBM 

once saw his own grandmother in the shower


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

No. But I did see her in her bedroom. Still bothers me.

TPBM will tell everyone what haggis is made out of.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2007)

Sheep Heart, Liver, and Lungs minced with onions, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally boiled in the animal's stomach for approximately an hour.

TPBM is now ed.


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 24, 2007)

Huh?

TPBM cannot believe that my poppop has a P&W R-2800 D. Wasp engine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

It said TPBM me is dis-gusted. It allways adds that smiley for some reason.
And no dont really care since a lot of people have R-2800s. I think it is cool, but it is not hard to believe.

TPBM football team was beaten in EU Qualifications today.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nope. My football team is undergoing tryouts to weed the wheat from the chaff.

TPBM ate Chinese beef and broccoli for dinner.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 25, 2007)

Nope. When we do Chinese - I never cheat on The General.

TPBM doesn't eat Chinese food because they think it's bad for you.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well no God***it. I like Chinese of all sorts. 

TPBM wonders what The General would bring.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 25, 2007)

No I don't

TPBM believes in other lifeforms


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 25, 2007)

Booyah.

TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nope sure aint, I was when I was a baby, but somehow my body got over it and I can have milk and milk products since I was about 3 or 4.

TPBM is think they are Latex intolerant


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Only when it comes to one thing.

TPBM rakes leaves every year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeap that I have to unfortunatly.

TPBM does not have a yard to worry about.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 25, 2007)

I do - but it's in Pensacola so I'm not worrying about it too much right now.

TPBM takes pride in their landscaping.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)

I do actually. I cant wait to build my house though and then I can really make it the way I want it.

TPBM plans on renting the rest of there lives.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 26, 2007)

Hell no. We're in an apartment here in corpus Christi for another month until I get transferred back to Pensacola. I loathe rented property.

TPBM enjoys rented living space.


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 26, 2007)

False.

TPBM likes Bionicle.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, outgrew those ages ago

TPBM got a speeding ticket recently


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope have never had a speeding ticket. Got a ticket for "not" stopping at a stop sign which was bullshit and the MP just needed to meet his quota.

TPBM has been pulled over and harrassed by cops while having a pregnant women in labor in the back seat of the car.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2007)

No, but did break the land speed record for the Tacoma tide flats with my youngest. When I arrived at the hospital, I suppose that I should have been more excited that my wife broke water in the car. I just asked for a wheelchair. Said guard was not impressed until he saw the wifey clawing at the ceiling.

TPBM never wants to witness a live birth.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually I do. I want to witness the birth of my children.

TPBM does not want to have children.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 28, 2007)

Too late for that! We're unsure of when we want our Dash-2 to come. Seeing your child's birth is probably the most amazing thing you'll ever see.

TPBM wants at least 4 children.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually that is correct. I want 2 girls and 2 boys, even though I believe that girls are gods punishment for us being guys. 

TPBM has several children out of wedlock.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 29, 2007)

No, I'm only 21 and that would be a horrible thing for the kids!

TPBM has a lingering feeling that he'll end up with 4 girls and no boys.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2007)

God forbid!

TPBM cannot fathom living in a house with 5 estrogen powered mood machines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually I can because if everything goes the way it went in my wifes family there will be only daughters and if it goes like in my family where is skips a generation there will be only daughters.

TPBM is or was an only child.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2007)

No not truly. My brother died of Muscular Dystrophy at age 18.

TPBM thinks believes that if they had 4 daughters that their hair will be grey once they are all beginning the dating phase.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

I know my hair will be grey, but then again I noticed the first grey hairs when I was in Iraq a few years ago so it will not surprise me since my daughters getting to dating age and Iraq are comparable. 

Sorry about your brother Matt.

TPBM has lost someone close.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2007)

lost all my grandparents except my grandfather on my mother's side, long time ago

TPBM is/was emo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

**** no! Emo sucks! I am a Metal Head all the way!


TPBM does not understand the whole head banging thing.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 30, 2007)

Absolutely true. If I'm going to be banging something, it isn't my head!!!

TPBM grew up, like me, on beef jerky and moon pies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Nope certainly did not. I grew up on seafood. Everything from oysters to lobster, muscles, shrimp, squid and octopus to fish.

TPBM finds that rather ing.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 30, 2007)

Definitely do! Only seafood I eat is really flounder and shrimp. Why do people eat crawfish???

TPBM has eaten insects


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

Your kidding right. Even shrimp remind me of insects. However, I do loves my shrimps.

TPBM has eaten Geoduck.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Never had but it is seafood so I would try it.

TPBM only eats the bearded clam.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

Sometimes I have enjoyed the bare clam. Both are good. But depends upon how and when they are caught.

TPBM enjoys hardwood floors more than a small landing strip.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> **** no! Emo sucks! I am a Metal Head all the way!



That's the attitude adler! 

back on topic, Yes hardwood floors are enjoyable

TPBM has carpeted their whole house


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont think that Screaming Eagle understood what Matt was implying. 

But as for Screaming Eagles thing:

No I have hardwood floors and marble and only carpet in a few rooms.

TPBM is going to educate Screaming Eagle on the landing strip.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2007)

oh i think i just got it......... I think

TPBM agress with me that i just become a major toll but will eventually educate and forgive me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2007)

No I just think you are young...

TPBM wishes for there youth to return.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 2, 2007)

You bet I do...tomorrow I turn 54. You are 24 and then one day you wake up
in this old worn body and it is some kind of dirty trick! But I wouldn't trade
all the fun I have had over the years.

TPBM thinks old is 40...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

Used to.

TPBM has a subwoofer hooked up to their computer.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 2, 2007)

Negative. I usually have the volume off on my laptop. Happy B-day eagles.

TPBM has one of those ridiculous folgers can mufflers on their car.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. Pure stock.

TPBM has a very expensive car stereo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope stock radio. But then again the stock radio of the Jeep Grand Cherokee is pretty good.

TPBM hates it when people buy a 1985 Ford Escort and "pimp" it up! Its still a 1985 Ford Escort!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Doesn't bother me. But I do hate to listen to people with 1,500 watt subwoofers playing crappy rap music a mile away.

TPBM wonders why they split the tops of bread loaves.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope never really thought about it.

TPBM cuts the crust off of there bread.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Only spoiled children do that silliness.

TPBM knows someone who does cut the crust off of their bread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope sure dont. 

TPBM thinks of grilled cheese sandwiches when they think of sliced bread.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. I'm white redneck. I just think of toast and sandwiches.

TPBM likes peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. But only a certain kind of jelly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

There okay but I dont really eat them very much.

TPBM is drinking a beer at the moment.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Wouldn't mind one though.

TPBM has eaten pepper jelly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

No that I have not.

TPBM has eaten escargo. Mmmm it is very good...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes it is. But then again, not sure if it was the snails I liked or the clarified butter.

TPBM paid too much money for their escargot.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't know I have never had it

TPBM has killed their food before eating it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes I have. I used to hunt quite a bit when I lived in N. Carolina. It is difficult to go hunting here in Germany. I have only hunted once here and I bagged me a real nice wild boar.

TPBM has never been hunting.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been. Not a big hunter. I've hunted rabbit and squirrel.

TPBM thinks hunting is unethical.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 4, 2007)

Hunting so that one just can put an animal's head on their wall is highly questionable, if not unethical...

TPBM prefers hunting with a camera.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

I enjoy both. I enjoy hunting, but not just to hang its head on the wall. I want the meat and the skin. I also dont over do the hunting by killing everything and anything in large amounts. One or 2 deer a year is eneogh for me. I also enjoy taking pictures of wild life as well.

TPBM enjoys bow hunting.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

Too much work. Too little reward.

TPBM thinks blind people hunting is unethical.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

Uh how is a blind person going to hunt anyhow? 

TPBM would like to be on the hunt for punanee again.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

There are all shades of legal blindness. And hunts range from a guide electronically looking through the blind person's scope, to blind people hunting via computer with remote controlled rifles.

And no I do not miss the dating scene one bit. If something were to happen to my wife, God forbid, my hand I would go to our graves happy.

TPBM likes the dating scene.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

Nope have not been a part of the scene since I got married 4 years ago. And am happily married.

TPBM has an "online" girlfriend.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

Nah. What's the point. Besides kinda creeps me out to think it might just be a guy anyways.

TPBM is intrigued with online romance.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep online Hustler Forum

TPBM........ is being sued for kicking the dog of an east indian man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Nope but I think you might be. 

TPBM hopes the dog bit whoever it was for kicking them. Poor dog.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2007)

I hope the dog did. My wife's dog, from before we got married, is living with her mom and is on anti-depressants... 

TPBM also has a pet that is being treated for a mental condition (is that even possible???)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

My wife certainly believes so, but she is a biologist.

TPBM is cruel to animals.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hell no, I love animals. I'd kick the crap out of someone beating their dog or cat.

TPBM would too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes I would.

TPBM has been in a fight recently.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

No. Not even with the wifey. 

TPBM would shoot an animal that was destroying thier property.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

I would try and scare it off first.

TPBM sometimes wants to shoot a family member.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

The thought has crossed my mind. No ofcourse not. Not seriously. I do have extended famility that probably should be shot, but I supposed that's different.

TPBM has a family member who has been shot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

That I do, in WW2, Korea, and Vietnam. Probably not the kind of bullet wound you were thinking of though. 

TPBM cries over paper cuts.


----------



## bigZ (Apr 5, 2007)

Hell no. Work with timber cuts and splinters come with the job.

But I know who guy who does.

TPBM Spends way too much time on the net.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2007)

That would definitely be me lately. I have nothing to do and just waiting for my formation flights...

TPBM gets nervous when flying in parade position.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

Never have. But yeah I probably would. I don't like people driving close to me either. Unpredictable.

TPBM does not like to ride in cars when they are not driving.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 6, 2007)

Well until i get my licence i'm just going to have to tough it out.

TPBM wishes their car was 'pimped' out


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 7, 2007)

Depends on your definition of pimped. I don't even have a radio in my truck and I put in the carpets made from housing carpet scraps.

TPBM owns a car that is worth more than $30k.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 7, 2007)

Haha! $30,000! Both of our cars when new combined were a hair above $30,000!We decided we'd rather start our family than trying to live in the lap of luxury 

TPBM will only buy "luxury" cars.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Not true, but I will only buy Jeeps, and cant wait to buy a "newer" Jeep even though I love my old sturdy and dependable 95.

TPBM would rather have a nice car than a nice house.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

Nope. Rather have a nice "simple" house, no debt, no car payments, no charge cards, my kids college payed for, and a decent retirement nestegg for the wifey.

TPBM lives for the day.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

Not at all. My wife says I'm cheap. I just like to think of myself as savvy and thrifty. We're socking quite a bit of money away now, and we'll put away even more after the next promo.

TPBM pays close attention to the markets and possible investment opportunities.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Not really. I would like to play the market, but right now is not the time.

TPBM has made a fortune on the market.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not a fortune, not even close. But lost a real jewel in 9/11 I must say.

TPBM thinks investment in stocks and futures is a gamble they aren't willing to take.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

I am willing to take it. Got most of my money in it for right now, but I'm decently diversified.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

TPBM...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> TPBM...



Damnit!

TPBM thinks I'm an idiot for ruining the chain!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

No. I've done it a couple of times myself. But it does bring me pride to catch others. Better than Adler catching me! :0

TPBM wishes that Lanc would return so that the Post Police would have a better name.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

Figures you caught me... I'm always calling you out!!!  Actually I miss lanc and his rabid defense of everything British being superior.

TPBM is trying to plan a vacation getaway with the mrs.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 9, 2007)

don't even have a missus

TPBM believes girlfriends are a waste of time and money


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope girlfriends are much better than using your hand...

I have a wife though.

TPBM is making there own home brewed iced tea.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2007)

Not today. Too dang cold.

TPBM likes Diet Moutain Dew.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 10, 2007)

never tried it

TPBM owns a ford


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

Actually my wife does drive a Ford, I hate the damn thing!

TPBM had a delivers papers by bicycle.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nope. My wife and her sister did though way back when.

TPBM thinks newspapers are a thing of the past.


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 10, 2007)

No I think they will stay around...for a while, at least.
TPBM has seen the IT Crowd


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 11, 2007)

Just barely..........Bronchitus.........yeah im a smoker

TPBM smokes Players Light King Size


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope, not even when I was a cigarette smoker. I only smoke an occasional cigar, like I will at the guesthouse tonight over a nice cold beer.

TPBM smokes occasional weed.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope. Don't mind if others do though.

TPBM thinks they ought to legalize mary jane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

I am not a user but I do think that it should be somewhat legalized like it is over here in Germany.

TPBM has something big planned this weekend.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 12, 2007)

I do! Sorta. We're having an airshow here at NAS Corpus Christi. Should be good! Some F/A-18s were on station yesterday practicing, getting familiar with the airspace.

TPBM has never been to an airshow


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2007)

You picked the wrong site to post that statement. I've been to several. Favorites are The Reno Air Races and Fleet Week in San Francisco. I am going to the Long Beach Gran Prix this weekend though... gotta love the sound.

TPBM

Has never been to a Gran Prix

Welcome To Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 12, 2007)

Theres the Gran Prix in Edmonton every summer, ive been there atleast 6 times, good air quality, cars go fast because of it

TPBM didnt know how much race car drivers emphasize air quality for better performance


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool...
I had no idea- makes sense. Good to know, I'll look it up. 
TPBM

Has never never read a Kurt Vonnegut book


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

Actually I have read Slaughterhouse Five.

TPBM does not like reading.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 12, 2007)

I enjoy reading. The time available for reading has been limited since flight school. I'm still stuck halfway through a 1000 page history of western european socialism, which is interesting although I disagree with 90% of socialist thought.

TPBM will state what magazines they subscribe to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont actually prescribe to any. My wife prescribes to Nature and some Fitness magazine. Like I said I dont prescribe but I buy all the new issues of Revolver, Metal Edge, Fine Scale Modeler, Timber Homes and Loghome Living.

Actually technically I do prescribe because as a VFW member I recieve the VFW magazine.

TPBM reads Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 13, 2007)

never have never will. I mostly read car magazines,the punisher/commando comics and anything that catches my fancy.

TPBM thinks they spend too much money


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2007)

I do sometimes but for the most part, me and my wife save a lot of money because of the house we wish to build in a few years.

TPBM has to get all there money from there parents.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish... If it were not for military service, I couldn't have afforded college or a house.

Thanks Uncle Sam!

TPBM

Leaves work early of Fridays


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2007)

Nope

TPBM works weekends.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2007)

On many weekends, yes, I do. Usually only a couple of hours on average if I'm lucky. I prize my family time.

TPBM will give us a list of the magazines they subscribe to and it won't be Adler.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 14, 2007)

I receive the Marine Corps Aviation Association magazine, and we get American Baby for the wife.

TPBM subscribes to gentlemen's magazines.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nope. Wouldn't mind a peek though. I haven't [aahhmmm] READ a Playboy in probably 15 years.

TPBM will tell us his favorite "gentlemens magazine".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2007)

Playboy because it is classy and shows the women in a beautiful way and not a trashy one.

TPBM collects hard core porn.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2007)

Nope im only 16

TPBM has a secret stash of "gentleman's mgazines"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Nope my wife knows where all of my old magazines are. I tend to collect the playboys even though I have not bought one in about 2 years.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

TPBM...

I wish I had a playboy collection. I built a loft in my neighbors garage and he had boxes from the 70s and 80s. Wish I had them.

TPBM does not like porn of any type and believes that self satisfaction will only stray your life towards that of Mephistophiles.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

No I certainly do not think that. I do not collect porn though but to each there own and I dont think porn is bad.

TPBM is going to post a TPBM thingie that is actually about them and they want to know if others are like them.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sure, why not.

TPBM has more camping gear than he knows what to do with.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

That I do.

TPBM is going camping this weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope. Other obligations this weekend.

TPBM enjoys car camping (i.e., camping at a sight where you drive your car and unload your ****)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope I prefer being in nature.

TPBM likes being in the outdoors.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2007)

I do - but I do not enjoy this oppressive Texas heat... and it's only April. thank God I'm out of here in a couple weeks.

TPBM is drinking a beer right now.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 17, 2007)

HA! I just poured a rum and coke.
TPBM
Has a hot sister


----------



## amrit (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope - but I'm sure my brother wouldn't mind putting on a dress for you.

TPBM
that there really are martians


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2007)

I what that there really are martians? Believe? Heck no. Why are those "visited" or "abducted" by aliens always creepy middle-aged white guys that seem like they've had a few too many LSD trips...

TPBM has studied Roswell in depth and is convinced of a gov't conspiracy to cover up.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

No, haven't studied it in depth. But I do believe that their is some inconsistencies in the gov't story. But can cough up any numerous reason for that though.

TPBM saw the alien autopsy video and thought that it was pretty cool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I saw it and thought it was amuzing.

TPBM has been mollested by aliens and seen the mother ship.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 19, 2007)

Close... I live in Fresno, CA and there are plenty of aliens and the Taco Truck could be considered the "mothership".

TPBM

Has never climbed a Mayan Pyrimid


----------



## amrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes - no - don't know - well I had smoked some rather bad herbal medication  

TPBM

is actually a prison inmate who visits this site for purposes of rehabilitation

edit - whoops got in too late for ADGs question.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope but I think you might be one.

TPBM would like to eat some good swiss chocolate now.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmm. Certainly wouldn't hurt. Dark or milk?

TPBM is a candy hound.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Not really I rarely eat sweets but every once in a while I get an urge.

TPBM eats too much fast food.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

That's me... I have this affection for double whoppers with cheese... I'm still young, but afraid that this is going to catch up with me down the road.

TPBM has been pulled over recently.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

No thanks. I drive like an old man.

TPBM has been to traffic school.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

Not traffic school, but I actually took the drivers course they made me take when I first entered the military. Gets me a discount on insurance. I too, drive like an old man... I got a little one in the car.

TPBM is thinking about buying a new car.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah. I would like to get a new truck. But can't justify it. It is 1995, but only has about 60k on it.

TPBM wants a hybrid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM is desperate for a beer.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 19, 2007)

im at school right now

TPBM has car troubles


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually my truck is in the shop 

TPBM is gonna have a hard time saying something funny


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Eeeerrrmmmm.......


































Couldn't say anything funn.....showing instead....sorry for being in the wrong place folks....
TPBM is daydreaming again......


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 20, 2007)

I was until I saw that....disturbing picture of the Sperm Whale
TPBM is as disturbed by that picture as I am


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes I am. I'm still thinking about the salty water.

TPBM has never thought about all the nastiness in the sea.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

It's not so much the nastiness, but I'm terrified of sharks.

TPBM believes that the statistics will keep them safe in the water.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

No. I'm not a water fan. 

TPBM thinks sharks are demonized unnecessarily.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

I do just like snakes too.

TPBM hates snakes.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually i do

TPBM 

is a pillow eating butt pirate


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 20, 2007)

no, but I think you are displaying Homo Erotic projection and have been using maple syrup to toss salads.

TPBM

has great weekend plans


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not great. But fairly nice, yes.

And talk of butt pirates and tossing salads is making me REAL nervous.

TPBM has had a homo erotic encounter.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope im not Adler 

TPBM likes the feeling of silk


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 20, 2007)

There no better feeling than seeing that wonderful silk canopy deploy!

TPBM

Has boffed over 100 women


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah silk feels okay. Have something in mind Hussars? 

TPBM is disturbed that this thread has taken an unexpected and dangerous turn.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Left or right turn?

TPBM is feeling that he is getting a dangerously low beer level in his blood and need to top up with Budweiser....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope. But did you hear about the chick who blew a .47BAC? Jeez Loueeze!

TPBM has no idea how many drinks that would take for that 135lb woman.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't. It's gotta be something ridiculous like 18-20 I'm guessing.

TPBM has lost consciousness from drinking too much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

No I have never drank that much.

TPBM has been really drunk lately.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not really drunk. Drunk enough. And I heard that she had to have had 18 beers in an hour to get the .47.

TPBM cannot fathom drinking that much liquid in an hour.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't. I looked up a BAC calculator it said 18 drinks over 5 hours for a 135lb woman will yield a .47BAC. O'Doyle rules!!

TPBM did not know you can die from chugging over a gallon of water.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Really? 5 hours? That'll teach me to listen to the media...again.  What is that 3 beers an hour. C'mon. Certainly drunk. But a record. I've seen girls do that in highschool.

And yeah you can die from overconsumption of water. Reference "A Wii for Wee". Dumb.

TPBM is an iced tea drinker.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

Definitely - although my time in the South has spoiled me and I only like sweet tea now  The first calculation was based of mixed drinks. I re-entered it with beers and it has increased, slightly, to 21-22 beers. What was she drinking?

TPBM has gotten extremely drunk and woken up naked in public.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2007)

Guilty as charged. Fortunately though, no charges were pending. 
Making my way home was fun. Good times all around, I must say.

TPBM is a flagrant exibitionist. Failing that, they just wanna be.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 21, 2007)

No but i got drunk, walked in the front door, then puked on ther linoleam and slipped and fell into it, then started puking on myself, all being video taped by my brother

TPBM has had a similar experience


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2007)

No, but I do go to the Saunas and FKK areas of the pools here that are coed and nude.

TPBM agrees with me that Hussars is really a fag and that is why he tries to make other people out to be fags because he is ashamed of it.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure I'll go along with that theory. As good as any until proven differently. 

TPBM does not agree with the gay lifestyle being taught in school.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't agree with it... actually what I object to is it being constantly thrown in my face openly...

TPBM supports homosexual marriage.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you mean support, as in the gov't should "support" it by incentivising those like they do with heterosexual marriage, then no. I do not "support" it. However, I have no problem with gays marrying. I just don't think that it is in a nations best interest to actively incentivise the activity. In my eyes that's not discrimination. They can get married to each other right now.

TPBM does not agree with me.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not sure - it depends on your meaning. If you mean by incentives that the gov't should not offer tax breaks and such for a homosexual married couple, among other legal benefits of being married, then I agree. I also agree that it is not in our nation's best interests to promote and support homosexual marriage as an institution.

TPBM is utterly appalled by my statement.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nope I'm not.

TPBM is utterly appalled by mkloby's statement.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)

Can I be appalled at my own statement? I don't think so???

TPBM is appalled at mkloby's statement.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Appalled by your statement? I'm appalled that you aren't cuddling your wife, snuggling with Matty, and generally bossing around your neighbors.

TPBM is wondering what is happening to this thread.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes I am

TPBM wants this thread to return back to normal


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2007)

What is "normal"?

TPBM also wonder what "normal" is and feel slightly confused by the question...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Normal is Hussars making more gay comments to support my theory.

TPBM would like to go swimming today.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Adler, that one made my day (reinforcing my notion that my life is pathetic)

And sure, swimming sounds good. A nice pool, a little warmer weather, some bikinis, and loose fitting trunks for me. Oh. And beer.

TPBM likes women's two piece bathing suites better than the one piece.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Indeed he does. The smaller that they wear the better....  

TPBM hates South Park....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not a fan of Southpark, I think it is rather stupid.

TPBM likes oldschool cartoons.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes I do. Looney Toons.

TPBM is a Tom and Jerry fan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I like Tom and Jerry.

TPBM eats too much ice cream.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Eeerrrrrr! WRONG.... Haven't had ice cream for...eerrrmmm....days.

TPBM wears a G-string and sometimes a thong.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are okay. I'd rather leave something to the imagination. Panties and a sheer T-shirt anyone?

TPBM wishes that their feet were bigger.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 23, 2007)

10 and a half is good enough

TPBM thought i was talking penis size


----------



## mkloby (Apr 23, 2007)

My God boy! Wait... you're not???

TPBM enjoys classical music, and will name their favorite piece.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry to disappoint mkloby, I dont but my friend does

TPBM feels like a smoke


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe 3 times a year and only a pipe.

And Mozart Piano Concerto No. 27.

TPBM hates classical music.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope! I really love the 1812 Overture, canon in D, and ride of the valkyries... among many others. Unfortunately, in the 4 moves in 2 years I seem to have lost almost my entire collection - no idea where it went...

TPBM also enjoys classical music.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont mind listening to it. I enjoy it. I find that it is the element of rock music. All good musicians in my opinion have an understanding of Classical music as taught to me by the late Cliff Burton.

TPBM does not know who Cliff Burton was?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM is about to tell me....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Short of a Wiki, nope sure can't. The name is awfully familiar though.

TPBM knows who Cliff Burton is without looking him up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes he is the original Bass player for Metallica and only the greatest Bass Player of all times who unfortunatly passed away while on the Master of Puppets tour during a Bus Accident after a show on Sept 27, 1986 in Sweden.
He is credited with changing the sound of bass and all of his music was based off of Classical influence.

TPBM is now intrigued by Classical music.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2007)

*is now intrigued by Classical music*

TPBM is planning to get a new tattoo..


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope. No tats for me.

TPBM has multiple tatoos and will tell us what they are.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes I have 6 tattoos and am soon getting my 7th.
1. Tribal on my left arm.
2. German Imperial Eagle on my left side of chest.
3. Praying Angel on my right shoulder of my back.
4. Naked Lady on my left calf.
5. Tribal Snake on my right calf.
6. Lady Justice on my right arm.

Number 7 will be a dark angel on my left shoulder of my back.

TPBM thinks that getting tattoos is immorally wrong.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

No. Just not my bag. Too permanent. My kids buy these expensive rub-on tats. They look real and last 3 weeks or so. That's more my speed.

TPBM thinks rub on tats are silly and for little kids.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont think they are silly as long as they are for kids. I had them too when I was a kid, except they came in Cracker Jacks box's and rubbed off over night practically!

TPBM does not even know what Crack Jacks are?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sure I do. But either the prizes now suck or my memory has mutated.

TPBM ate crackerjacks solely for the prize.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

This TPBM has no idea what Cracker Jacks is.....
Only three tattoos so far, desperate to more ink.

TPBM has seen USMC Silent Drill Platoon perform live.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I have. I also commanded a silent drill team to a Championship as well. 

TPBM wonders how hard it is to learn how to do those cool things with the rifles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Indeed he does....

TPBM is now going to tell me. He will also tell me the story behind the Silent Platoon....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

I do not know the story behind the USMC silent platoon or any silent platoon. I was just the drill commander when I was in ROTC and we won a championship in silent drill and it was 4 years of progressivily getting better each year to go to that championship. We were judged by Active Military Silent Drill members.

TPBM will be flying somewhere soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yep. Orlando.

TPBM has visited Arlington National Cemetary and witnessed the changing of the guard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I have in 2005.

TPBM has never visited a military cemetary.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm afraid not....

Just short..."The Marine Corps was founded at Tuns' Tavern outside Philadelphia in 1775, but it was not until 1948 that The Silent Drill Platoon first exhibited their rifle and drill expertise. Without any verbal commands, their performance was so exemplary, that it soon became part and parcel to many parades and ceremonies throughout Washington, DC."

TPBM though that The Silent Drill Platoon was older than that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

No I did not because I did not think that the Marines back in 1775 to 1918 and probably a bit later would twirl and thow those heavy Muskets and later heavy rifles around.

TPBM has fired a muzzle loader.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't remember, I may have. A friend of mine used to make blackpowder weapons so i probably did.

TPBM

Has never been on a 10-day backpacking trip in the mountains


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope....
The closest I got was the mandatory one week march when I was in the Swedish Army Rangers. First thing they said when we got into regiment was to pack your backpack(?) and so on. Heavy as f**k I have to say. We had some foreign troops with us that time and they gave up after a few days. 
For the sake of a quiet life I won't say who it was though. I'm surprised that they couldn't make it.....

TPBM remember their own march in the military.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 25, 2007)

You cant let that go!!!!

Who were they?

I was in the airforce... not much marching

TPBM 

thinks Lucky wont share who the dropouts are


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

No. But must have been Yanks I surmise. And likely special forces.

TPBM doesn't care anyway.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

True, don't really care....great guys they were anyway.

TPBM enjoy classic movies.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

North by Northwest. About my favorite.

TPBM does not like black and white movies.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 25, 2007)

They are alright i suppose

TPBM has annoying/unruly neighbours


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

No mine are great and friendly.

TPBM has a sex offender living near them.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of. But a lot of dudes found guilty of rape. I had a website that actually tracked these offenders, but can't find it.

TPBM has checked their area too.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 26, 2007)

Indeed I have, and was quite amazed at the number of people in my small community...

TPBM has a carry permit.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2007)

nope. I don't know what they are

TPBM will explain to me hat carry permits are


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hat carry permits are for either chemotherapy patients or fans of Charley Daniels Band. "Carry permits" are for those citizens that are of the age, maturity, and of sufficient mental faculty to properly sport a weapon of "concealment". Those who abuse the system are indicators that the background check is a farce, representative of those who believe that privacy is more important than public safety or are just your average goblins.

TPBM thinks that violent mental health should be a private matter.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that violent mental health patients should get all the help they can get.

BTW when i asked about "hat carry permits" i meant to say what

TPBM has a great road trip planned


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 26, 2007)

I do... I'm going to Napa Valley for a 3 day weekend. A good friend is getting married and there will be lots of wine tasteing!

TPBM enjoys good wine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope.....but a good single malt.

TPBM enjoy trying on women shoes.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope sorry to disappoint lucky

TPBM knows a transsexual


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

No I do not.

TPBM agrees with me that Lucky only asked if anyone else likes trying on womens shoes because he does it himself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Eeerrrrmmmmm.......whooops! I forgot the owen on!! Need to dash.....


TPBM is the real culprit...


DARN! Forgot to say nope. But it's too late isn't it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeap you have unofficially admitted to trying on womens shoes, and no I am not the culprit.

TPBM has food and supplies stored in case of a natural disaster.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, but not hardcore MREs or anything. Mostly canned and dried goods that I use for normal meals. I do have some Coast Guard high energy food with a shelf life of 7-10 years someplace. Hey, who needs food when you have an M-14.

TPBM keeps a survival kit in their house.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeap I sure do and in the car as well. You never know...

TPBM agrees that is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sure do.

TPBM will tell us what is in their car survival kit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Not really because I dont feel like typing it all down, but it has the usal from water, flashlight, first aid kit (which by the way is mandatory here in Germany to have), blanket, survival food and so forth.

TPBM thinks this is unneccessary.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds about right. I've got a couple of space blankets, lighters, water purifying tablets, mirror, knife, etc. I made it because I had been back into the forest on some logging roads about an hour or two from blacktop and thought it would be prudent. As you say, never know.

TPBM can't imagine driving on old logging roads for two hours deep into backwoods country.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

I can, I have done it before.

TPBM is going to be someone other than myself or Matt.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope. Tired of waiting.

TPBM does not like this thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wrong....this TPBM enjoy this thread.

TPBM saw a REAL stunner today and thought to himself....hmmmhmmmhmmm! Hubba hubba hubba....!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Wrong....this TPBM enjoy this thread.
> 
> TPBM saw a REAL stunner today and thought to himself....hmmmhmmmhmmm! Hubba hubba hubba....!



I thought "Hubba, hubba" was only said in old Tom and Jerry cartoons... 

23 ska-dooooo!

TPBM

likes Indian food


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

I must admit that I have not eaten much Indian food. Not because it doesn't look good, but I don't eat out if I can help it and I have never tried to cook anything other than Curried Beef or Chicken.

TPBM will tell us what their favorite Indian food is.


----------



## amrit (Apr 27, 2007)

Anything my mum cooks - especially fresh samosas

TPBM would like to learn how to cook Indian food


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes I would. I don't even know what samosas are. Can you recommend a good URL for Indian recipes?

TPBM doesn't know the difference between samosas and mimosas.


----------



## amrit (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't (good old google - sounds like a Buzz Fizz).

TPBM doesn't know the difference between a cocktail and a man's drink

________________________

Matt308, try Indian Recipes : Recipes from India and a somaso is a savoury triangular pastry - filled with vegetables or minced meat, deep fried, and served with a tangy dipping sauce.

And you'll probably need a dictionary of Indian terms 

An A - Z glossary of Indian spices and cooking terms


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

Oooh, do tell..... I only drink Guinness, straight single malts......

TPBM will now tell us.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry all.. but amrit took my bait... I love Indian food!... I have mastered Thai curry but i need help on the great taste of India! we need a cooking thread!

More data!....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

No TPBM, Cosimo. May the thread police visit you at an inopportune moment. 

TPBM wonders if Lanc will ever return and re-assume his thread police duties.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been wondering about that...

TPBM wonders why the air is filled with 50 hour civilian pilots that try to kill you and themselves every time they takeoff.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nope I don't. The answer is because flying is to expensive to afford training, qualification, aircraft certification, maintenance, and operation. Until these costs come down, flying will only be a hobby for folks with their priorities in line or bucks in their pockets.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Nope you are correct. That is why I dont get to fly alot. I keep my ratings and quals and that is about it. A bit dangerous I think but right now that is all I can do.

TPBM would like to get there PPL.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, thinking about doing it this summer if I have the cash...

TPBM spends far to much time in this thread...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM is gonna tell us all a revealing secret about themself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I cant think of a secret to tell. If I can ever think of one, I still would not tell you because then it would not be a secret, but I honestly can not think of one because I am pretty open.

TPBM will tell us an embarassing story that happened to them.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay. Walking out of the local grocery store. Did the penultimate "old man" gaffe. I was trying to carry entirely too many plastic bags of full of groceries (10-12) and my pants get getting lower and lower. F it the dumb man says. Right before I reach my car, my pants fall mid-thigh. Oh well. Who cares.

TPBM will tell us their embarassing situation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmmm I dont know I have to think about it but I guess this one is pretty embarassing (I dont know if it is the most embarassing though for me). Anyhow I was at a Highschool Party at a nearby lake. The whole Senior class was there including the girl that I liked at the time. Anyhow to make a long story short I went to take a piss on a tree next to the lake and a large goose comes out of the water and starts snapping at my pecker. I am running like a little girl away from this penis eating goose and everyone is watching and laughing. My penis has never been so scared! 

TPBM has a story that can top that.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Heheheheh thats a good one.

I'll have to think. Can't top that one off hand. I find that I repress these type of moments. 

TPBM will relate an embarrassing moment that tops Adler's.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2007)

can't really think of one now

TPBM has seen someone do something embarassing in public


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2007)

I'm drawing a blank.

TPBM will discuss their embarrasing public gaffe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

Allready did...

TPBM has worn womens clothing.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

Never.

TPBM has an earring.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

Yes I do.

The person thinks that guys that have earings are gay.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

Nope. Those days of stereotyping men and earrings are long past. I'm more inclined to believe that metrosexual = gay.

TPBM has no idea what I just said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

No I certainly understood you.

TPBM has a gay relative.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

Yep. Or at least I believe her to be gay. Who knows. She doesn't talk about it and I don't care what she does in her bedroom. Isn't that the way it should be?

TPBM has a gay relative.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

I think one of my cousins could be gay. Not sure. He allways acted that way. Oh well as you said I dont care, he is still family.

TPBM took a bubble bath recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2007)

Nope.... 

TPBM has once painted both finger and toe nails....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

Nope but when I was in College I would sometime paint my fingernails black when I went to Metal Concerts. I dont do that anymore...

TPBM has been in a fight recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2007)

Not been a fight for......errmmm.....ages.

TPBM would love to get a chance to drive a Kingtiger.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

Hell yeah!!

TPBM would rather drive a Panzerkamfwagen IV with skirts of course.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

I would love to drive any WW2 panzer.

TPBM has never ridden in any kind of tank.


----------



## mkloby (May 2, 2007)

Nope - never have. I think it'd be a hoot. Especially utilizing that 120mm marine sniper fire...

TPBM gets annoyed when reporters call AAVs or Bradleys "tanks."


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

Not really. Stupid is as stupid does.

TPBM has a significant other who is of the opposite political spectrum from what they are.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Somewhat. My wife is middle of the road as I am, but sometimes she leans in the opposite of what I do.

TPBM is conservative through and through.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

It's hard actually define conservative positions. For the most part, I'm ridiculously conservative in my beliefs. But, I oppose the death penalty, which conservatives overwhelmingly tend to support. I also believe in minor government involvement in the economy, but only to ensure actual competition, not merely the facade of competition (ie a cartel). I don't think that you'll find many conservatives that support true laissez-faire economic policies these days...

TPBM tows a party agenda hook, line, and sinker but will attempt to deny that and claim that they are free thinking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Nope I sure dont. I am a middle of the road guy and believe in what I think is best.

TPBM knows someone in a right wing group.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

Nope. But I would nominate my Mom in a heart beat.

TPBM has a 17" LCD monitor.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

Nope - I do have a 15" LCD TV/Monitor, but that's packed away still.

TPBM buys a new computer every year.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

I wish. Ours is 3 years old. And it acts like it.

TPBM has a relatively new CPU.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

Nope - mine is already in its third year of service. I'm really glad that I opted for the 1GB of RAM back when I got it...

TPBM uses dial-up


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

I'll never go back. Never.

TPBM uses DSL.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

Nope - had DSL a few times, and dislike it. Most companies require you to have a telephone line as well, which doesn't work for us since we use vonage. I go with cable.

TPBM is sick and tired of Charles Shumer (D-NY) and his policies of absolving Americans of any and all responsibility.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Dont now much about him.

TPBM has to use the internet at a internet cafe.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

Nope. I went to Starbucks once to have a $5 cup of coffee and surf the web. 

TPBM dispises Starbucks.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

Hmmm - I used to when I was in Quantico for a short time, but not in the past several years.

TPBM drinks way too much soda.

DAMMIT MATT!!! You beat me!


I do despise Starbucks. Their refusal to send coffee to troops deployed T'd me off.

TPBM drinks way too much soda.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

I used to drink a lot of Mountain Dew (The tears of the Gods ) but no I drink mostly sweet tea.

TPBM eats too much fast food.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 5, 2007)

You know, usually i dont, but lately thr last two weeks ive went to Mcdonalds way more than I should have

TPBM
Has seen the movie "Super Size Me"


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM has a HOT date tonight.


----------



## mkloby (May 5, 2007)

Hmmm... I'm going out with my buddy Steve later. HOT date, I think not. Although my wife mocks me and says I'm going on a man-date.

TPBM still goes out partying every weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

Nope sure dont. I do go out for a drink or two though every weekend with my wife at the local Irish Pub. We enjoy the atmosphere.

TPBM thinks drinking is a sin.


----------



## mkloby (May 5, 2007)

No way, drinking isn't a sin. Giving in to the drink to the ruination of you and your family's lives - that's a sin.

TPBM is a teetotaler.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I even know exactly what that means.

TPBM will explain it to me to further my education of categorizing people...and perhaps myself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

It is someone who will not drink anything alcohol, and no I am not one.

TPBM is like me and had to look that up in the dictionary.


----------



## mkloby (May 7, 2007)

It'd be sad it that did describe me, since I used that word in the above post.

TPBM uses words even when they aren't sure as to their meaning.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

Nope. And I'm not a teetotaler. To much the opposite for my own good.

TPBM is d isgusted that mkloby has started a country music thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Nope some people like that music and it is there right to do so.

TPBM does not like country music.


----------



## Cyrano (May 8, 2007)

True, but Johnny Cash kicks ass. I have the American I-IV releases on 12" 

TPBM thinks Tom Waits is high 24/7


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Nope but Im not a fan of him either.

TPBM is eating mexican tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2007)

Nope....just had some pasta.

TPBM is going to the pub tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

Nope. Soccer and track tonight. Baseball, track and soccer Wed. Thurs track. Fri two soccer obligations and track. Saturday baseball game and soccer practice. It never ends.

TPBM loves sports.


----------



## twoeagles (May 8, 2007)

Yes! If it's Navy football or skiing...

TPBM is saving money for something very special.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

Yep. My wife surviving me.

TPBM invests in the Nikkei.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 8, 2007)

Nope dont know what that is


TPBM lost a sh*t-load of money investing in Nortel Stock


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

What's Nortel.

TPBM has a "diversified" portfolio.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 9, 2007)

I don't have any kind of stock portfolio

TPBM wishes they had more money


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2007)

Indeed he does....waayyy moooore

TPBM wish he had a classic Indian motorcycle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

Wouldnt mind having one, but I would rather have a WW2 Army Harley.

TPBM is getting a tattoo soon.


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

Hey damn you we've done this one Adler. 

TPBM would like to have a penile enlargement.


----------



## Cyrano (May 9, 2007)

No butcher touches my ding dong with a scalpel.

TPBM suffers from insomnia.


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

FU Cyrano. 

TPBM pays way too much attention to this forum's participants.


----------



## Cyrano (May 9, 2007)

Haha, I have no idea what the time it is in the American West Coast  

TPBM finds "Sleepless in Seattle" ironic


----------



## mkloby (May 9, 2007)

Hmmm... I don't, but maybe it hits a little closer home to another member of the forum.

TPBM will do my DITY move for me.


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn't move your DITY. I wouldn't pack your DITY. I wouldn't carry your DITY.

TPBM has a Dopp kit.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

I don't know what a dopp kit is, so I'm pretty sure I don't have one.

TPBM prefers ranches over multi-story homes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

I dont. I want a 2 story timber home.

TPBM owns the Liberator.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2007)

Owns the Liberator? Errmmm...no. (???)

TPBM wants, like me, a big timber house in the mountains in the state of Montana.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

I deffinatly want a Timberhome (me and my wife are actually have the plans draw up at this time) but we do not want it in Montana. We want to liv in southern Alaska.

TPBM does not like places taht get fridged cold in the winter.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2007)

I'm a Swede so that doesn't bother me the slightest. Southern Alaska? Sounds cool indeed. I LOVE the mountain states up north or west or.....

TPBM loves big mountains....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM prefers a place that has only one season....Summer.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

No way. I hate hot sticky summers. I like the pacific northwest. Winters not obnoxious and summers rarely over 85.

TPBM likes a hot humid climate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

Nope I sure dont. Used to live in the south and I hated that muggy feeling.

TPBM is doing something special with the family this weekend.


----------



## comiso90 (May 10, 2007)

If friends are family then yes. There is a beer festival in town "Sudz in the City", There will be over 5000 there-- big for this city.

TPBM

Has better plans


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2007)

Difficult....my family still lives in Sweden....so it'll be the pub for me. Anyone up for a pint or two?

TPBM wants a big yacht.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Nope. No yacht for me. Too much maintenance. I'll take a cabin in a remote area of the woods.

TPBM owns a timeshare.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> If friends are family then yes. There is a beer festival in town "Sudz in the City", There will be over 5000 there-- big for this city.



Thats it???

We have our local beer festival this weekend as well. Consider it a very small version of the Oktober Fest. We even have one (thats right just one) of those big German Fest tents to drink our 1 Litre Mugs of Beer in and ofcourse the good german Umpapa Umpapa music to go along with the drinking.

Oh and as for the Timeshare thing. No I dont own one and dont really care to own one.

TPBM will tell us about there Vacation plans this year.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Was going to Disney World with the family. Well, they were. I was going to be working in Orlando. Cancelled. Oldest son does not want to go, wife thinks its too much money, and now we have a soccer tournament to attend.

TPBM has been to Disney World.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2007)

Unfortunately.

TPBM despises Disney World...


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah I do actually. Glad its off.

TPBM has despises Disney, but has never been.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

I don't despise Disney at all. I've been to Disneyland in CA. Supposedly that's a bootleg version of the real one in Florida. My wife LOVES disney stuff... so I fear we will be going there one day.

TPBM wonders why the French always set cars ablaze when they riot.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

No ofcourse not you silly American. They are Peugot's!

TPBM can run a mile in less that 5m30sec.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

Haha! Not anymore. I used to run the 3mi in a little over 3mins, which isn't exactly fast, but it's is fast for me. Not anymore though!

TPBM has cold toes.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Sometimes. And you must have your stats wrong mkloby. I'm not getting your mile a minute slow running.

TPBM wishes they had new dishes.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

I don't wish I had new dishes... why the hell would I want new dishes??? I do wish that I could type things that made sense sometimes, however. I meant 3 miles in a little over 18 mins... 

TPBM needs to clean their house.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

We always need to clean our house. I have two young boys for goodness sake.

TPBM wishes they had new china for entertainment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

No our china is just fine for me. Hell it cost a fortune and it only gets used when the Queen comes to visit.

TPBM has met the Queen.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

Sort of. She almost ran me over when I was walking on her estate in the Highlands. Haven't actually talked to her but see her a couple of times a year...

TPBM has met numerous heads of state.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 11, 2007)

Nope

TPBM wishes they had a new PM/president


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

I dont care, politicians are all the same.

TPBM will tell us there opinion on PM Tony Blair stepping down.


----------



## Joe2 (May 11, 2007)

Well I don't really care if Blair steps down or not, but we have Brown to look forward to.

TPBM has made many war films with their friends


----------



## Desert Fox (May 12, 2007)

Not yet, but its on my 'to do' list. I can see it now: a scale recreation of the landings at Normandy in my backyard...all i need is a pool.

TPBM has been to a battlefield (after the battle, that is)


----------



## Joe2 (May 12, 2007)

Nope-but I will when I get into Year 10 at high school.

TPBM owns a cat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2007)

I do own a cat, and a snake, and many fish and mudskippers.

TPBM also has an exotic pet.


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2007)

Only in a magazine.

TPBM likes to watch the dog shows.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2007)

I have never seen one

TPBM has a champion greyhound


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

Nope I no longer own a dog at the moment. That will change though when I get to Alaska.

TPBM had to work this weekend.


----------



## mkloby (May 13, 2007)

No work - I'm checked out of my unit PCSing back to P'cola.

TPBM has a poor work ethic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

No I certainly do not. The Army instilled a good work ethic into me, along with my parents.

TPBM will tell us about there favorite food.


----------



## Joe2 (May 13, 2007)

MMMMMMMMM-steak!!!

TPBM has a first name beggining with B


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM wishes they could change there name.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 14, 2007)

Not really, Jason is an alright name

TPBM doesn't like the in-laws


----------



## mkloby (May 14, 2007)

I do - but there is definitely always head-butting going on.

TPBM gets along better with their in-laws than their own family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM will tell us about there favorite book.


----------



## Joe2 (May 14, 2007)

I don't have a favorite, I like all my books (I always read a bit of a book before buying it)

TPBM has a chicken


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2007)

Illegal where I live.

TPBM wants to drive their local continent.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 14, 2007)

not really

TPBM has a harley


----------



## Bf109_g (May 15, 2007)

I wish! 

TPBM only ever thinks about warbirds...


----------



## Joe2 (May 15, 2007)

Nope-I spend alot of time thinking about other subjects-Mostly AFVs

TPBM knows what tank's numerical name was Sdkfz 131


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Yes it was the Marder II, but the Marder II was not really a tank but rather a tank destroyer. Tanks and other AFV's are two different things, just like a Bradley today is not a tank. 

TPBM thinks its funny that people call Bradley's tanks.


----------



## Joe2 (May 15, 2007)

I thought The sdkfz131 was the Tiger! Well my game manual was wrong. Time for another trip to Bovington to refresh my memory!
The Bradley is an APC right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

No the Tiger was the Pzkpfw VI.

The Tiger at Bovington is known as Tiger 131 because that is its Turret Number. It has a red 131 on it.

Do you know what PzKpfw stands for?

Panzerkampfwagen which translates to: Armoured Combat Vehical

SdKfz stands for Sonderkraftfahrtzeug which translates to Special Purpose Vehicle.

SdKfz were used for vehicles such as Tank Destroyers, AA tracks, and armoured cars.

That does show you that you can not go off of video games because they are just that, games and not historically correct.


TPBM enjoys a good thunderstorm.


----------



## Joe2 (May 15, 2007)

Ok, ok. I know now not to trust games.

And I haven't had a thunderstorm where I live in ages but they are quite fun

TPBM has a converted attic/loft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

I do have an attic at my house but I use it for storage.

TPBM smokes pot.


----------



## Joe2 (May 15, 2007)

No and I never will (hopefully)

TPBM's computer has crashed several times


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Actually it crashed last night. It is fixed now and the guy was able to save everything that was on it, thank god!

TPBM does not back up there files.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

I don't care what files are lost on my home computer (other than basic applications). But wife sure does.

TPBM has lost all their data during a crash and got really pissed off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

No all my stuff was saved fortunatly. Thankgod because all of our pictures are saved on the computer. (fortunatly I have an external with them as well, that my wife does not know about so that she can not accidently break that one as well).

TPBM has hidden porn on there computer.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM avoids porn sites because of the spyware and trojan horses.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Yes I do. I learned my lesson from when I was younger.

TPBM will tell us about there favorite past time.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

I don't think I have a "pastime", let alone a "favorite".

TPBM will tell us about their favorite pastime.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Oops I never said my spelling was the greatest! 

Umm I think it would have to be camping.

TPBM does not enjoy camping.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

I do enjoy camping...except for the people (my autism showing through). And I wasn't trying to goof on you re: your spelling. Mine is obviously just as bad as yours!  I don't have a past time/passtime/pastime/or whatever.

TPBM likes to use oil based paints instead of latex.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

The only time I paint (modeling discluded) is if I have to paint my house, so I use whatever I get at the Home Depot or that kind of store.

TPBM has a rather large yard that they have to mow from time to time.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

Nope. I live on 7200sqft lot. Not much yard at all actually. 

TPBM wishes they had a riding mower.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

No my lawn is not big eneogh for one yet. Now when I get to Alaska, yeah I might want one.

TPBM wonders why on earth anyone would want to live in Alaska.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

Anyone who has been there in the summer surely wouldn't. One of the most beautiful places on the planet. Raw beauty that it is.

TPBM likes the cold snowy winters where you have to fill your tires with nitrogen to prevent them from going flat at night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

I do love the cold snowy winters. Unfortunatly we did not have a really good one this year. Its Bush's fault..

TPBM will tell us about there favorite drink.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

I indulged this morning and had a real Sunkist Orange Soda. It was my favorite this morning.

TPBM will tell us their favorite drink.


----------



## twoeagles (May 16, 2007)

Myers Rum and coke, but I don't get it much anymore...It has the calories
of rocket fuel.

TPBM doesn't give a rat's ass about calories.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

I've always had to give a rat's. Bad genetics.

TPBM is skinny and can eat anything they want.


----------



## Joe2 (May 16, 2007)

Im not skinny but I still eat everything I want

TPBM has eaten a cake today


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

Well that's boasting don't you think. Everyone? And no. No cake.

TPBM wishes Paris Hilton would go to jail for the rest of her life.


----------



## Joe2 (May 16, 2007)

To be honest I wouldn't mide if she (nudge,nudge) 'accidently' fell of a building.

TPBM fells sick becouse of eating too much chocolate...


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

Nope. Not one of my vices.

TPBM eats to much candy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

Nope I dont like eating sweets.

TPBM will tell us there worst vice.


----------



## Joe2 (May 17, 2007)

Spending too much money on confectionary items!

TPBM is happy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

I am happy.

TPBM is sad about something and will tell us about it.


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2007)

Sad for those three soldiers missing in Iraq. I fear the worst.

TPBM is fearful of thier neighbor(s).


----------



## Joe2 (May 18, 2007)

Oh yes! The old lady next door is very scary! I am so scared i keep a shotgun down my pants just in case!

TPBM is annoyed as their stats whon't save on thier game


----------



## Joe2 (May 18, 2007)

ARRRGGHHH! why wont my bloody stats save!

TPBM is hungry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2007)

Nope..

TPBM owned an Atari.


----------



## mkloby (May 19, 2007)

never had atari - we did get nintendo though.

TPBM has kids bugging them for a PS3


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2007)

nope I have still gotta stick with the PS2 until I cough up $1000 for PS3 and that is going to be a while

TPBM enjoyus working on cars


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

Not really I prefer to work on aircraft.

TPBM is told often they spend to much time playing computer games.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2007)

Yep....I tell myself all the time to get off that (censored) computer game....
Honestly, haven't played for months.
TPBM would kill to help restore a FW 190D-9...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

I would kill you to restore a 190D-9! 

TPBM has worked on a battle damaged aircraft.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2007)

You wish..... Then I wouldn't let you near the Ta 152H-1 that I've stored... 

TPBM is already looking forward to the next Octoberfest.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

Nope not really. Been to it a few times and I dont need to go back. To many people. I would rather go the local ones like in Nurnberg where only a few hundred thousand people attend instead of 6 million. Same thing though, only less people. Therefore I like the local ones better. 

Now having said that, the Oktoberfest is a must to attend atleast once in your life just to experience and say, I did the Oktoberfest.

TPBM really would like to experience the Oktoberfest.


----------



## Cyrano (May 20, 2007)

Oh yes, and I probably will some day. 

TPBM does not like beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2007)

Now that's a lie....  I love beer, GOOD beer that is.

TPBM enjoys a good dram.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2007)

Yep.

TPBM prefers beer to spirits...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Um not really. I enjoy Beer and Whiskey the same.

TPBM is not old eneogh to drink.


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Um not really. I enjoy Beer and Whiskey the same.
> 
> TPBM is not old eneogh to drink.


I've been told that more then once
TPBM is a cross dresser


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Most certainly not.

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

Nope but i know people who do


TPBM is annoyed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Yes I am annoyed at you.

TPBM also does not like childish acts by people that know better.


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

you wouldn't be talking about me and Yamashita are you? I thought you would say you are annoyed at me

Sorry


----------



## comiso90 (May 21, 2007)

nope but the best way to handle it is to ignore the issue... they will get bored.

TPBM

has never sat in the cockpit of a war bird


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Actually I have sat in the cockpit of a B-17, T-6 Texan, Ju 52 and P-51D. I have flown in a T-6 Texan.

TPBM has also flown in a war bird.


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

Nope. This may sound strange, but I enjoy watching them every bit as much as I would enjoy flying in them. Typical geek engineer I guess.

TPBM wonders if Lanc will ever return on a regular basis.


----------



## twoeagles (May 21, 2007)

Indeed I do wonder, perhaps because Lanc was a prominent poster when
I became a member here, and he had an off center sense of humor that
I liked.

TPBM appreciates some of the colorful types they meet on this forum.


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah I do. It's what brings me back.

TPBM wishes their car had more power.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Nope my car has plenty of power. 360 HP as a matter of fact. Now my wife on the other hand only has 60 hp in her car.

TPBM needs to take there car to the shop.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2007)

I don't own a car.....

TPBM more than once has painted his finger and toenails...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 22, 2007)

Nope never

TPBM wants a muscle car with 600hp


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

Maybe a "muscle" truck. But I'd settle for 300hp and 600lb-ft of torque.

TPBM can't understand why I would want less horsepower.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2007)

I do....

TPBM would just as me be happy with a 1970-71 Hemi Cuda, Challenger or 1969-70 Hemi Charger.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

No I like Jeeps, but I would love to have a Mustang Cobra or Chevelle.

TPBM owns a jet ski.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2007)

Nope.....

If I'd ever get a JEEP I'd get a Willys in proper WWII uniform and a .50 in the back.


TPBM enjoys a good horror movie every now and then....


----------



## Joe2 (May 22, 2007)

Yup. Though I'd rather watch a comedy or a war film.

TPBM whants to punch their best friend......grrrrrrr..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

No but I know someones friend who is about to be banned.

TPBM will tell us what they had for dinner tonight.


----------



## Joe2 (May 22, 2007)

cottage pie
TPBM will tell us what they had for breakfast this morning


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

Oatmeal

TPBM will tell us what they had for lunch.


----------



## twoeagles (May 22, 2007)

Chicken Koruma that I had made over the weekend.

TPBM loves Indian cooking, too.


----------



## mkloby (May 22, 2007)

Never had it - I am looking forward to meeting my buddy and his wife for dinner, though. They promised to make us some good cajun eats.

TPBM prefers all spicy foods.


----------



## comiso90 (May 22, 2007)

yep... I just had spicy grilled catfish for lunch

TPBM

Has not seen the movie "City of God" (must see)

City of God - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

Never heard of it.

TPBM wishes there were better movies out to watch.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2007)

Indeed he does....

TPBM me has seen The Fellowship Of The Ring *MANY* times....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

I have, I really enjoyed the Lord of the Rings series. I enjoy the book better though.

TPBM would rather watch TV than read a good book.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 23, 2007)

it depends

TPBM likes playing solitare


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Not really.

TPBM is going to explain to us quantum physics.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

No that might hurt. Besides, my explanation can only be quantified by the measurer. {quantum physics joke}

TPBM hates math.


----------



## Desert Fox (May 25, 2007)

Yes, yes I do. Im doing Grade 11 Maths B (which probably isnt that hard for some on these forums) but it is for me and the teacher makes its SO GODDAMN BORING!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

You forgot your TPBM...

TPBM had good grades in school.


----------



## Cyrano (May 25, 2007)

I was a huge nerd.

TPBM is secretly somewhat nerdy


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

Secretely Hell! Les accused me of "royalty" in nerdom.

TPBM thinks that nerds shall inherit the earth.


----------



## twoeagles (May 25, 2007)

I have never doubted it!

TPBM is envious of nerds' sexual inventiveness and fun dispositions.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

I don't even know what that means.

TPBM will decipher eagles' TPBM.


----------



## mkloby (May 25, 2007)

I'm actually appalled by eagles TPBM...

TPBM believes that nerds make excellent pilots


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Sure they do. If they are Type A.

TPBM wonders what Type (other) personalities do with their lives.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 26, 2007)

Not really

TPBM was/is an apprentice and will tell us what trade/career path it was


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM might though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Nope I am not an apprentice. 

TPBM dropped out of school and wishes they had not.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2007)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM will now try to lick his elbow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

Why would I do that?

TPBM will tell us about there weekend.


----------



## mkloby (May 28, 2007)

Finished unpacking the house, stood duty... and fixed the dishwasher... damn solenoids!

TPBM actually enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

Yeap had a Carribean BBQ at my house SAT night with a lot of our friends. Sat outside till about 3 in the morning listening to music and drinking cocktails and wine all night.

Then on Sunday I just stayed at home with the wife and relaxed. Wrote up a resume for a company that I am interested in.

Then on Monday I went to the movies with my wife and had a very nice day.

TPBM had to work this weekend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 29, 2007)

always do

TPBM wishes they had a good weekend like adler


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Nope. My weekend was filled with too much activity. Adler's sounds equally frantic. I'm more of a loner.

TPBM likes large parties with lots of people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Um I prefer small groups (ever since Iraq I am not too fond of large gatherings of people) but I put that aside sometimes. Like Rock Im Park this weekend is one hell of a party with tens of thousands of people. I enjoy that.

TPBM got too drunk last weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Beat ya, Adler. And no I didn't. Not enough time. 

TPBM did though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Unfortuanly yes. The cocktails and wine did me in.

TPBM is going to get drunk this weekend.


----------



## Cyrano (May 29, 2007)

I haven't got the time to party this weekend.

TPBM would like to see pictures that I am going to take at a local aviation museum if I manage to get there next week. Messerschmitt G6, Airacobra and the Finnish Brewster Buffalo clone "Humu" are my targets this time. No promises though...


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Yes I would. Saw a B-17G flying around this weekend. Along with a DC-3 and a couple of F-18s.

TPBM went to an airshow this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Nope would have love to have gone to one though.

TPBM feels does not feel fullfilled.


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Nope. I can only imagine that coming from a woman.

TPBM has straight hair.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

No I almost shoulder lenght wavy hair. Cant wait till it is longer.

TPBM is balding.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

No. But wouldn't care if I was. I keep my hair just beyond buzz cut anyway.

TPBM likes hamburgers more than hotdogs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

I dont know never really thought about it. I do like real Bratwursts better than both though.

TPBM has never eatin a real Brat.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, sure have. My next door neighbor is german through and through.

TPBM likes blood sausage.


----------



## mkloby (May 30, 2007)

Never had blood sausage - what is it?

TPBM is sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2007)

nope, unfortunately I can't I have got to go to school 

TPBM is bald


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Nope. And mkloby:

Blood Sausage Or Black Pudding 
From the Joy of Cooking (Canada, UK), by Irma Rombauer Marion Rombauer Becker. 

In France, known as boudin noir; in Germany, as Blutwurst. 

Ingredients 

Sausage casings 
3/4 cup finely chopped onions in: 
2 tablespoons lard 
1/3 cup whipping cream 
1/4 cup bread crumbs 
2 beaten eggs 
A grind of fresh pepper 
1/8 teaspoon fresh thyme 
1/2 bay leaf, pulverized 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 lb. leaf lard diced into 1/2-inch cubes 
2 cups fresh pork blood 

Yummy. 

TPBM is rushing right out to purchase that 2 cups of pork blood from their local muslim convenience store clerk.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 1, 2007)

i don't think we have one

TPBM likes their meat extra rare


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nope. Medium rare.

TPBM likes lamb.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 2, 2007)

I've never had lamb. Why in the world would anybody eat those blood sausages... nasty!

TPBM is looking for a new job.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2007)

Will be after my finals are over
TPBM eats, shoots and leaves


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 4, 2007)

nope just eat and leave!

TPBM has an annoying workmate


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM would like to try Swedish Blacksoup..


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 4, 2007)

Only if you taste Finnish pea soup 

TPBM likes traditional food


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll eat anything
TPBM is about to slip on a conveniently placed banana skin....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2007)

Nope sure am not. Oh and mkloby Blutwurst is awesome!

TPBM has lost there voice this weekend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 5, 2007)

Nope but i bet you did at Rock im Park

TPBM is going to see their favourite band soon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2007)

Nope not until next year (I hope they come next year). 

TPBM would like to drink some wine tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2007)

Naaah, don't really like wine.

TPBM constantly daydream about being a WWI or WWII fighter Ace.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 6, 2007)

Noo I daydream of being the canadian reporter, who shouts 3-2-1 right before a huge artillery barrage during ww2

TPBM 

once had a boss from germany, whom youre secretly called a square headed c*nt behind his back (i did)


----------

